# Advice how to get 5 stars, avoid 1 stars



## lilCindy

In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.

For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.

Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!

Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


----------



## PrestonT

#1: If you get a ping in Minneapolis and the name is Cindy, let it ping out.


----------



## unitxero

I didn't read a single item after you posted #1 being handing out water... SPECIFICALLY COLD WATER. 10/10 trolling


----------



## unPat

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. The colder the better.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Always use protection.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Lol

I don't know what's more sad, the fact that there are drivers who got rated poorly solely based on their looks (have you ever seen someone young age terribly due to some sort of drug binge?) or,

The fact that you think everyone out there rates like you so that the drivers should care and actually follow that long list you wrote.

Or the fact that you wrote the list

Or the fact that I'm legit responding to this.

Maybe all of the above.


----------



## lilCindy

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lol
> 
> I don't know what's more sad, the fact that there are drivers who got rated poorly solely based on their looks (have you ever seen someone young age terribly due to some sort of drug binge?) or,
> 
> The fact that you think everyone out there rates like you so that the drivers should care and actually follow that long list you wrote.
> 
> Or the fact that you wrote the list
> 
> Or the fact that I'm legit responding to this.
> 
> Maybe all of the above.


As I stated. This kind of rating is not something I am proud of. I would change it if I could. I was an immature kid then.


----------



## Cableguynoe

I stopped reading after #1.


----------



## Flacco

LilCindy (with the big mouth)

It's me again from Florida LOL. How can you have so much time to post your demanding list here if you are merely a Uberx Pax getting cheap rides.

You might be one of the least favorite people on here just behind Travis Kalanick.

BTW, I think that you are a troll and/or not right in the head!!!!!


----------



## lilCindy

Flacco said:


> LilCindy (with the big mouth)
> 
> It's me again from Florida LOL. How can you have so much time to post your demanding list here if you are merely a Uberx Pax getting cheap rides.
> 
> You might be one of the least favorite people on here just behind Travis Kalanick.


I'm curious. Are there any points here that you disagree with? In fact, are there any points here that are not just COMMON SENSE?


----------



## sellkatsell44

lilCindy said:


> I'm curious. Are there any points here that you disagree with? In fact, are there any points here that are not just COMMON SENSE?


Nope, they're just about as common sense as it would be to expect what you pay for and nothing more.

So unless you're paying something like $10 per mile (not including time or the minimum flat fee to start) it's not COMMON SENSE to expect things like the "colder the water the better" (taxis don't even give you bottled water, what is this, a hotel?) or "helping a passenger load the bags will help with stars, just popping the trunk will help lose them"

Everything you're describing sounds like black car service so if you're taking Uber black, I apologize for the hint of irony at the lack of common sense from someone who is shooting fire at another member here at their lack of common sense.

But somehow, I doubt that.

If uber is really that bad and you're paying black rates, take that money and hire a personal driver ya?


----------



## ubergirl182

You still sound like an entitled immature uppity PAX.... This list to get 5 stars from you ffs... OMG I am so glad I don't live near you and really makes me hate females even more. Your paying 5 bucks we are wasting 10 just to get you do us all a favor and use lyft.


----------



## lilCindy

sellkatsell44 said:


> Nope, they're just about as common sense as it would be to expect what you pay for and nothing more.
> 
> So unless you're paying something like $10 per mile (not including time or the minimum flat fee to start) it's not COMMON SENSE to expect things like the "colder the water the better" (taxis don't even give you bottled water, what is this, a hotel?) or "helping a passenger load the bags will help with stars, just popping the trunk will help lose them"
> 
> Everything you're describing sounds like black car service so if you're taking Uber black, I apologize for the hint of irony at the lack of common sense from someone who is shooting fire at another member here at their lack of common sense.
> 
> But somehow, I doubt that.
> 
> If uber is really that bad and you're paying black rates, take that money and hire a personal driver ya?


Bottled water is not expected. But it is appreciated.



ubergirl182 said:


> You still sound like an entitled immature uppity PAX.... This list to get 5 stars from you ffs... OMG I am so glad I don't live near you and really makes me hate females even more. Your paying 5 bucks we are wasting 10 just to get you do us all a favor and use lyft.


So which of these points do you disagree with?


----------



## Flacco

lilCindy said:


> I'm curious. Are there any points here that you disagree with? In fact, are there any points here that are not just COMMON SENSE?


Yes, there are points that I disagree with.

1. I am not offering cold bottled water. I drive XL only meaning higher rates so we can stop at a store so you can go in and buy what you want and the meter is running. I cannot have a cooler in my van as sometimes the van is stuffed with people and bags.

19. First you ask for water and then you tell the driver that they cannot drink coffee. You're a hypocrite which appears to be one of your better qualities.

There are probably more items that I disagree with but I have more important things to do like take a shit. LOL


----------



## PrestonT

Not expected, but grounds to downrate. Got it. Hell, you downrate for water that isn't cold.







But it isn't expected.


----------



## freddieman

What's ur rider rating Cindy?


----------



## Lorip73

lilCindy said:


> I'm curious. Are there any points here that you disagree with? In fact, are there any points here that are not just COMMON SENSE?


I would love for you to try driving for Uber for one week. Heck, even one night. Try to do everything on your list every time while simultaneously navigating the app, paying attention to traffic, etc. Then, at the end of a long night, look at your earnings. Now subtract your gas money, water bottle money, car wash, wear and tear on your vehicle, etc. Divide that by the number of hours you worked. You would never complain again.


----------



## lilCindy

ubergirl182 said:


> You still sound like an entitled immature uppity PAX.... This list to get 5 stars from you ffs... OMG I am so glad I don't live near you and really makes me hate females even more. Your paying 5 bucks we are wasting 10 just to get you do us all a favor and use lyft.


Your name is "UberingGirl" and you hate females? I think you just blew your cover.



freddieman said:


> What's ur rider rating Cindy?


----------



## PrestonT

Oh, and regarding #9, you seem to have a special flair for age discrimination.

If you want a professional driver, blow the cobwebs out of your wallet and pay for a professional driver. Rideshare is for amateurs to offer rides at a severely cut rate.


----------



## Flacco

freddieman said:


> What's ur rider rating Cindy?


My rider rating is much higher than LilCindy as I tip every trip. Mine is a 4.99. I got an Uber for my friends girlfriend and she did not tip so I lost my 5 stars.


----------



## Elmo Burrito

What a primadonna snowflake you are. First of all you should NOT EVER take an uby it's too low class for you. Go back too taxis! Also, we should clear up a little myth that you snowflakes have that we uby drivers ARE PROFESSIONAL drivers! We do R-I-D-E-S-H-A-R-E. If you want a professional driver hire a limo, or towncar! They dont share their rides with anyone, and have professioal licenses. And, you snowflakes never will take water because you are afraid one of us "creepy" uby drivers will poison it or something. So that's why we never offer it too you. Go back to taxis and stop expecting everything to be perfect if you continue to take creepy ubers and refuse to give out a 5☆ unless it meets you and your ilks high standards.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Should you tell your pax that you are audio and video recording them? That should be #27.


----------



## lilCindy

Flacco said:


> My rider rating is much higher than LilCindy as I tip every trip. Mine is a 4.99. I got an Uber for my friends girlfriend and she did not tip so I lost my 5 stars.


Ha! Your TIPPING your passengers?? That's hilarious, and pathetic if it's true.


----------



## ubergirl182

lilCindy said:


> Your name is "UberingGirl" and you hate females? I think you just blew your cover.
> 
> View attachment 133250


----------



## freddieman

lilCindy said:


> Your name is "UberingGirl" and you hate females? I think you just blew your cover.
> 
> View attachment 133250


I'm thinking ur rating is around 4.3. Many of the good drivers with nice clean cars won't accept ur ride request. That's probably why u get many drivers on the low end of the totem pole.


----------



## Flacco

lilCindy said:


> Ha! Your TIPPING your passengers?? That's hilarious, and pathetic if it's true.


 "My rider rating is much higher than LilCindy a" I drive and ride you non reading entitled half wit.

Drivers rating is 4.9 and rider is 4.99


----------



## lilCindy

These are all personal attacks on me. I still haven't heard a single disagreement with anything from my list.


----------



## PrestonT

lilCindy said:


> These are all personal attacks on me. I still haven't heard a single disagreement with anything from my list.


You clearly have a reading comprehension issue. Color me surprised.


----------



## ubergirl182

Apparently you cannot read as well it says ubergirl now ubering girl.... Yes I hate females because of women like you... Your uppity and demanding entitled and and give women like me a bad name.... your paying 5 bucks and being a demanding PAX.... Mean while your driver is paying 10 bucks just to get to you to try to bend to your will. You not only a crappy FEMALE you're and even crappy human being rating people on there looks..... KARMA is a ______ and i suspect yours is really bad...


----------



## PrestonT

_____ is going to come here and tell us how to do our jobs, then beg us to critique her demands.


----------



## ubergirl182

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


I disagree with 1, 4, 7 8, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 22, 23 uppity In your last post you complained about your driver doing 14......... hypocrite. As for YOUR HEAVY BAGS..... YOU packed them why should I injury myself when it certainly won't be covered by workmans comp.


----------



## lilCindy

ubergirl182 said:


> Apparently you cannot read as well it says ubergirl now ubering girl.... Yes I hate females because of women like you... Your uppity and demanding entitled and and give women like me a bad name.... your paying 5 bucks and being a demanding PAX.... Mean while your driver is paying 10 bucks just to get to you to try to bend to your will. You not only a crappy FEMALE you're and even crappy human being rating people on there looks..... KARMA is a ______ and i suspect yours is really bad...


You should not talk about poor reading skills. Did you miss the part about when my friends and I rated based on looks was back when I was in college? Did you miss the part where I stated that was a mistake?


----------



## Flacco

lilCindy said:


> These are all personal attacks on me. I still haven't heard a single disagreement with anything from my list.


LIL Cindy Dumbo. You are getting more dumb by the minute.

I posted my disagreement with number 1 and 19. Read the posts or have someone read them to you to explain and have them use small words and speak slowly. LOL


----------



## ubergirl182

lilCindy said:


> You should not talk about poor reading skills. Did you miss the part about when my friends and I rated based on looks was back when I was in college? Did you miss the part where I stated that was a mistake?


oh I read it.... just cuz your a few years older doesn't make you less of a crappy human being and shallow...... hey guess what I am on the attractive side and I have never judged someone based on looks..... again girls like you give me a bad name.


----------



## Flacco

lilCindy said:


> You should not talk about poor reading skills. Did you miss the part about when my friends and I rated based on looks was back when I was in college? Did you miss the part where I stated that was a mistake?


Your current life, like my youth, is full of mistakes.


----------



## lilCindy

ubergirl182 said:


> I disagree with 1, 4, 7 8, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 22, 23 uppity In your last post you complained about your driver doing 14......... hypocrite. As for YOUR HEAVY BAGS..... YOU packed them why should I injury myself when it certainly won't be covered by workmans comp.


"8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed too far back. Especially if you have more than one rider."

So you think your riders should be smashed behind you just so you can have your legs extended all the way??? Real nice.


----------



## sellkatsell44

lilCindy said:


> Ha! Your TIPPING your passengers?? That's hilarious, and pathetic if it's true.


Figures you don't tip


lilCindy said:


> These are all personal attacks on me. I still haven't heard a single disagreement with anything from my list.


What is your definition of a personal attack? Because it sounds like the quotes above and below this one is, from you to others


lilCindy said:


> You should not talk about poor reading skills. Did you miss the part about when my friends and I rated based on looks was back when I was in college? Did you miss the part where I stated that was a mistake?


----------



## ubernamex

Oh man,.


----------



## lilCindy

sellkatsell44 said:


> Figures you don't tip
> 
> What is your definition of a personal attack? Because it sounds like the quotes above and below this one is, from you to others


And you tip riders? I'm going to SF and take your car every day. I promise I'll give you 5 stars if you really do.


----------



## Flacco

I will be happy to take you as a Pax......if you ride in the trunk. LOL



lilCindy said:


> And you tip riders? I'm going to SF and take your car every day. I promise I'll give you 5 stars if you really do.


I will give you a $5 tip if you leave this forum forever and never take another Uber or Lyft


----------



## lilCindy

ubergirl182 said:


> ...... hey guess what I am on the attractive side


No offense, but your hand look kind of oldish.


----------



## PrestonT

lilCindy said:


> "8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed too far back. Especially if you have more than one rider."
> 
> So you think your riders should be smashed behind you just so you can have your legs extended all the way??? Real nice.


Have you considered that it is unsafe for a driver to have his seat in the wrong position? Perhaps in addition to not being too old for your liking, you you should add "Must be 5 feet tall or less" to your list of demands.


----------



## Genkidama-

lilCindy said:


> "8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed too far back. Especially if you have more than one rider."
> 
> So you think your riders should be smashed behind you just so you can have your legs extended all the way??? Real nice.


Driver positioning is key to safety. Sitting too close can lead to nudging the wheel with your legs, and reduce foot to pedal speed. So ya, dgaf about your cramped knees. Want room? Order an XL or black.


----------



## PrestonT

lilCindy said:


> And you tip riders? I'm going to SF and take your car every day. I promise I'll give you 5 stars if you really do.


You've gotten two hints about your reading comprehension. Wasted typing, obviously.


----------



## ubergirl182

Flacco said:


> I will be happy to take you as a Pax......if you ride in the trunk. LOL


sadly this wouldn't work for me as i have a cross over can she be on the roof. This would avoid me looking in my rear view mirror as ones supposed to and not seeing her.... I mean after all every time we are looking in our mirrors is to stare at her in all her hawtness.


----------



## PrestonT

lilCindy said:


> No offense, but your hand look kind of oldish.


You come off as someone who hates the world because she is fat. Am I getting warm?


----------



## ubergirl182

lilCindy said:


> No offense, but your hand look kind of oldish.


lmfao an oldish hand..... compared to a you revealing over and over you're one of the crappy human beings..... Oldish hand HA


----------



## Uberana

lilCindy,
You made reference to rating drivers when you were in college. So I assume Uber was available to you on campus. Maybe that contributed to the development of your entitled attitude? College kids usually are the worst riders. I would be ok if college kids were not allowed to use ridehailing on campus, at least for the first two years of school. It would be good for them. They might learn something.


----------



## Flacco

lilCindy said:


> Your name is "UberingGirl" and you hate females? I think you just blew your cover.
> 
> View attachment 133250


Your rider rating is as embarrassing as you are!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrestonT

Flacco said:


> Your rider rating is as embarrassing as you are!!!!!!!!!!!!


Of course it is, or she would post it.


----------



## Flacco

ubergirl182 said:


> sadly this wouldn't work for me as i have a cross over can she be on the roof. This would avoid me looking in my rear view mirror as ones supposed to and not seeing her.... I mean after all every time we are looking in our mirrors is to stare at her in all her hawtness.


I drive a van (XL) but would go back home to get my Mercedes to stuff her dumb ass in the trunk...LOL


----------



## lilCindy

If you are that unhygienic with a baby, I can't imagine what it's like in the backseat of your car!


----------



## Driver 42

WARNING to all Minnesota drivers: If you see the rider's name is Cindy, hit CANCEL.

Best thing I'll do on UP.net today is put this tragic lilCindy turd on IGNORE. And I suggest everyone else ignores this troll too.


----------



## ubergirl182

PrestonT said:


> Have you considered that it is unsafe for a driver to have his seat in the wrong position? Perhaps in addition to not being too old for your liking, you you should add "Must be 5 feet tall or less" to your list of demands.


right I should cramp my 6 foot frame into a 5'5" driving position so that they can be comfortable..... safety be damned


----------



## Flacco

I have 3000 trips and 99% of the Pax are either civil, nice or very nice.

You are a true 1% and I do not mean rich.


----------



## PrestonT

lilCindy said:


> If you are that unhygienic with a baby, I can't imagine what it's like in the backseat of your car!


You just validated your status as a troll. I'm done feeding you.


----------



## steveK2016

lilCindy said:


> I'm curious. Are there any points here that you disagree with? In fact, are there any points here that are not just COMMON SENSE?





lilCindy said:


> *1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun. *
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> *3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.*
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> *6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.*
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> *15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.*
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> *22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.*
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


The entire list is an entitlement, because you say you START AT 3 STARS, so the only way for you not to want to get your Driver FIRED is to give you what you believe is your entitlement in the above list.

Bolded red is what I highly disagree with, bold is strongly disagree, the rest is just disagree in general.

*First, let's get this very clear. We are not your chauffeur. We are not professional drivers. We are sharing a ride to you during our "off time." Thus the term RIDESHARE. If you want a professional driver, call a Taxi. If you want a chauffeur, call a limo.
*
I am a professional marketeer and graphic designer. I am *not *a professional driver.

2. While I typically do this, as the night wears on into hour 10, sometimes you get too tired to be cheerful. You may be refreshed and looking to have a good time, but your driver may have been driving for 10 hours prior to picking you up.
3. I keep my car cool, I don't know what your sensitivity is. If you want to changed, feel free to tell me but I'm not going to ask you.
4. Expect means you feel entitled to such offerings. You are not. This is our personal vehicle, while I personally offer the cords, drivers are not required to do so.
5. While i wash my car at the beginning of every shift, remember, drivers can be out on the road for up to 12 hours. You are probably not the first trip of the day. While I dust out my floor mats regularly, it won't be sparkling clean just for you snowflake.
6. Lol, if I engage in conversation, I'll engage in however manner I feel necessary. One of the four would rather text his girlfriend, who am I to force equal engagement? This is ridiculous.
7. This is the definition of entitled. Again, we are rideshare, we are not your chauffeur. I load heavy luggage to prevent damage to my bumper but if you want to put a few bags in the trunk, I'm popping the drunk and waiting for you to get in.
13. While I don't look into the rearview often, some people feel more comfortable talking to someone they are looking at.
14. Self explanatory.
17. Again with all this asking. This all goes back to drivers potentially being on the road for several hours before you. How many times do we have to repeat your demand for amenities offered? I'm not opposed to offering certain amenities, but I'm not going offer it.
22. Then you better be toes on curb. I doubt you will be and if it's a busy street, I'm not going to stop in the middle of it blocking traffic. I'm going to be around the corner a block away and you can find me or pay the cancellation fee.
26. See my red bolded text above.


----------



## hulksmash

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Do you order mostly pool and short $5 trips?Do you occasionally order a higher class vehicle or pay surge on decent length trips? Do you tip? Depending on what type of rides you take you should recalibrate your expectations.

I agree on many of your requests, except a few.

Bottled water: Maybe on Select, Black, or high surge when you going more than a couple of miles. Otherwise we don't make enough money on a trip to afford those.

We don't always have time to clean the car in between trips since we often get back to back trips. If something extreme then yes we should go offline, but for minor things I'm not going to stop especially if it's surging.

Aux cord depends on what type of ride and how much you're paying. Don't expect it for a 2 mile trip that pays us $2 if you don't ask nicely and don't plan on tipping. Again depends on what your paying.

The eta on the app is sometimes wrong and doesn't account for traffic conditions. We can't always pick you up at your pin location because of roadblocks, traffic, you being in a difficult spot with no parking, illegal zone, etc. sometimes it's faster for both of us to have you walk a block or two. Smart drivers will also request you meet them in a different spot other than Uber designated locations in order to make an easier getaway when possible.

Some riders don't always get the notification from Uber, so we text to make sure you know were there. When you come out late we assume you didn't get the message right away or you're just wasting our time making us wait.

Again some of your requests are reasonable for any ride, (cleanliness, professionalism). Some are not always the drivers fault,(pick up eta and location). Otherwise you should adjust your expectations based on how long your ride is and how much you're paying. Drivers only get about 50% of what you pay on minimum fare rides, and as low as 60-70% longer rides

If you get an overqualified car to pick you up, (Mercedes on UberX base rate for example) be happy you got a premier car on the cheap.


----------



## UberLaLa

I am in a different market and have great experiences with 99.9% of my riders, no angst or frustrations here, so I am going to respond to your points in *bolds* below:

In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. *I am a regular uber rider*, so I could probably give you some insight.

*Drivers know what a 'regular' Uber rider is. Riders know what a regular Uber driver is.*

For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.

*Drivers know that Ratings do not make sense nor are they always fair. You have acknowledged the immaturity of Age rating - that's a 'move on.'*

Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:

*For yourself, it is not 'star deduction' - you wrote in your other post that you start at 3 Stars. So, in your case Driver needs to do many, if not all of the 'positives' listed below to get 5 Stars. *

1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
*This was something that Uber introduced as a 'loss lead' early on (at driver's expense by the way). That offer is no longer part of the experience. Nor should it be. Unless Uber wants to provide drivers with the bottled water, which they never did.*
2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
*Absolutely. Agree*
3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
*I did this when I first began driving Uber. Many riders do not want to be asked questions. The majority will ask the driver to change the cabin temperature or roll their window down. I do my best to have the interior a pleasant temp.*
4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
*I'm over 40 and have both AUX and bluetooth. By the way, AUX cords are so 2016 - iPhone 7's can't even use one. *
5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
*A given. But, remember many Uber cars have been on the road many hours, with up to 20-50 people getting in and out, before they arrive to pick up at that late night event. My car is washed 2-3 times a week and vacuumed. If I notice any debris on the floor mats I shake them out. Limos carry dust busters and vacuum after each passenger/s...LIMOS.*
6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
*A given, if they want driver engaged.*
7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
*I'm the only one that puts luggage into or takes it out of my car. Many drivers (I've read on here) grow tired of providing this extra service with there is zero tip afterwards. I only do it because I do not want passengers scratching up my nice ride. And I'm a gentleman.*
8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
*Really? What if the driver has long legs? You really want the driver to compromise their driving ability for the comfort of a passenger behind them? My front passenger seat is always moved forward. I have a smaller SUV, so much leg room behind my driver's seat at all times. If space is needed, more than the common UberPrius that is out there...order an XL. That is what they are for.*
9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
*A given.*
10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
*A given.*
11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
*If not for my own sanity and nostrils...YES!*
12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
*Actually, the Uber App relies upon Cell Data, which is not always reliable. Many times it will tell me I am 5 minutes away and I could be 2-10 minutes away. This is on the technology and other factors, more times than the driver.*
13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
*A given.*
14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
*Used to. Most passengers want my butt in the seat ready to pull away once they are in with seat belt on. The door open is for LIMOS and/or Black Cars.*
15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
*Be a good rider and you will get a good rating. Revenge ratings for you or one of your party being bad, is 'immature.'*
16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
*A given.*
17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
*Once again, passengers have grown tired of the questions. I do ask when a passenger appears to have come from an event or flight where they might need a charge.*
18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
*Drivers should not have any music or radio playing in the car...imho.*
19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
*Water is fine. Drinking and eating with passenger in car is tacky, yes.*
20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
*Agree. But remember, many Uber drivers have been brought by other trips from close by, sometimes far away, cities. They may not have a clue of where they are. Or, they are new at driving Uber. Personally, I always outWAZE WAZE. *
21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
*Not really. The Data lag many times does not notify rider that we have arrived. I always text rider upon arrival: 'Uber out front. Thanks' - 30% thank me for letting them know...saying the app still (and they are in my car) tells them I am 'Two Minutes Away"*
22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
*"The spot" you specify is +/- 100 feet accurate at best. Uber uses Google Maps which is only accurate up to 100 feet. Probably 50% of the time it tells us the wrong side of the street when the rider drops a pin. Additionally, if 'the spot' you are at has red curbs in front of it, it is illegal for us to stop there - CITATION. Get ready, shortly all cities will have designated Pick Up/Drop Off corners and spaces for Rideservice. Like free bottled water, the days of being picked up at "the spot" are coming to an end. Think Taxi Zones.*
23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
*Both a thing of the past. Best not to expect either. I keep a couple of bottled waters in the back for emergencies.*
24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
*A given.*
25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
*A given with friends, but sometimes 'other passengers' thanks to Uber's Stacked Pings, call the drivers.*
26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
*And that is where this has ALL gone wrong. We are NOT professional drivers. This is Rideshare, anyone over the age of 21 with a valid and clean driver license can do Uber - zero training provided - only common sense needed. Need a professional driver, hire one.*

Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


----------



## PrestonT

ANYONE who asks for an aux cord doesn't plan on tipping. It comes with the demographic. I don't have an aux cord, even though I have one in my console.


----------



## lilCindy

UberLaLa said:


> I am in a different market and have great experiences with 99.9% of my riders, no angst or frustrations here, so I am going to respond to your points in *bolds* below:
> 
> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. *I am a regular uber rider*, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> *Drivers know what a 'regular' Uber rider is. Riders know what a regular Uber driver is.*
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> *Drivers know that Ratings do not make sense nor are they always fair. You have acknowledged the immaturity of Age rating - that's a 'move on.'*
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 
> *For yourself, it is not 'star deduction' - you wrote in your other post that you start at 3 Stars. So, in your case Driver needs to do many, if not all of the 'positives' listed below to get 5 Stars. *
> 
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> *This was something that Uber introduced as a 'loss lead' early on (at driver's expense by the way). That offer is no longer part of the experience. Nor should it be. Unless Uber wants to provide drivers with the bottled water, which they never did.*
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> *Absolutely. Agree*
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> *I did this when I first began driving Uber. Many riders do not want to be asked questions. The majority will ask the driver to change the cabin temperature or roll their window down. I do my best to have the interior a pleasant temp.*
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> *I'm over 40 and have both AUX and bluetooth. By the way, AUX cords are so 2016 - iPhone 7's can't even use one. *
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> *A given. But, remember many Uber cars have been on the road many hours, with up to 20-50 people getting in and out, before they arrive to pick up at that late night event. My car is washed 2-3 times a week and vacuumed. If I notice any debris on the floor mats I shake them out. Limos carry dust busters and vacuum after each passenger/s...LIMOS.*
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> *A given, if they want driver engaged.*
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> *I'm the only one that puts luggage into or takes it out of my car. Many drivers (I've read on here) grow tired of providing this extra service with there is zero tip afterwards. I only do it because I do not want passengers scratching up my nice ride. And I'm a gentleman.*
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> *Really? What if the driver has long legs? You really want the driver to compromise their driving ability for the comfort of a passenger behind them? My front passenger seat is always moved forward. I have a smaller SUV, so much leg room behind my driver's seat at all times. If space is needed, more than the common UberPrius that is out there...order an XL. That is what they are for.*
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> *A given.*
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> *A given.*
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> *If not for my own sanity and nostrils...YES!*
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> *Actually, the Uber App relies upon Cell Data, which is not always reliable. Many times it will tell me I am 5 minutes away and I could be 2-10 minutes away. This is on the technology and other factors, more times than the driver.*
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> *A given.*
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> *Used to. Most passengers want my butt in the seat ready to pull away once they are in with seat belt on. The door open is for LIMOS and/or Black Cars.*
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> *Be a good rider and you will get a good rating. Revenge ratings for you or one of your party being bad, is 'immature.'*
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> *A given.*
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> *Once again, passengers have grown tired of the questions. I do ask when a passenger appears to have come from an event or flight where they might need a charge.*
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> *Drivers should not have any music or radio playing in the car...imho.*
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> *Water is fine. Drinking and eating with passenger in car is tacky, yes.*
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> *Agree. But remember, many Uber drivers have been brought by other trips from close by, sometimes far away, cities. They may not have a clue of where they are. Or, they are new at driving Uber. Personally, I always outWAZE WAZE. *
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> *Not really. The Data lag many times does not notify rider that we have arrived. I always text rider upon arrival: 'Uber out front. Thanks' - 30% thank me for letting them know...saying the app still (and they are in my car) tells them I am 'Two Minutes Away"*
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> *"The spot" you specify is +/- 100 feet accurate at best. Uber uses Google Maps which is only accurate up to 100 feet. Probably 50% of the time it tells us the wrong side of the street when the rider drops a pin. Additionally, if 'the spot' you are at has red curbs in front of it, it is illegal for us to stop there - CITATION. Get ready, shortly all cities will have designated Pick Up/Drop Off corners and spaces for Rideservice. Like free bottled water, the days of being picked up at "the spot" are coming to an end. Think Taxi Zones.*
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> *Both a thing of the past. Best not to expect either. I keep a couple of bottled waters in the back for emergencies.*
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> *A given.*
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> *A given with friends, but sometimes 'other passengers' thanks to Uber's Stacked Pings, call the drivers.*
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> *And that is where this has ALL gone wrong. We are NOT professional drivers. This is Rideshare, anyone over the age of 21 with a valid and clean driver license can do Uber - zero training provided - only common sense needed. Need a professional driver, hire one.*
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Uberlala, it is nice to see there is somebody on this board capable of an intelligent dialogue. I do not agree with everything you listed here, but a few made me rethink a few of my own points. Let's learn from one another.


----------



## steveK2016

lilCindy said:


> You should not talk about *poor reading skills*.





Flacco said:


> My *rider rating* is much higher than LilCindy as I tip every trip. Mine is a 4.99. I got an Uber for my friends girlfriend and she did not tip so I lost my 5 stars.





lilCindy said:


> Ha! Your TIPPING your *passengers*?? That's hilarious, and pathetic if it's true.


----------



## Jt76542

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


I hate Pax like you. Look at your list of demands. How about just get in, buckle up and take a super cheap ride without a 26 item list of dos and donts.

This is a troll.


----------



## lilCindy

Jt76542 said:


> I hate Pax like you. Look at your list of demands. How about just get in, buckle up and take a super cheap ride without a 26 item list of dos and donts.
> 
> This is a troll.


You know...I didn't even want to make this list. But if you go look at my other thread, people there kept demanding I tell them exactly what constitutes a 5 star rating. Damned if I do damned if I don't.


----------



## steveK2016

lilCindy said:


> You know...I didn't even want to make this list. But if you go look at my other thread, people there kept demanding I tell them exactly what constitutes a 5 star rating. Damned if I do damned if I don't.


And you proved our point.


----------



## PrestonT

lilCindy said:


> You know...I didn't even want to make this list. But if you go look at my other thread, people there kept demanding I tell them exactly what constitutes a 5 star rating. Damned if I do damned if I don't.


You need to understand that they weren't asking you for a list. They were criticizing your ridiculous standard. Another hit to your reading comprehension. You should have been studying English instead of victimizing Uber drivers when you were in college. Or was it beauty college?


----------



## UberLaLa

lilCindy said:


> Uberlala, it is nice to see there is somebody on this board capable of an intelligent dialogue. I do not agree with everything you listed here, but a few made me rethink a few of my own points. Let's learn from one another.


Most Uber drivers are normal people like you, your friends and family. They do this as a side job. A small percentage do it as a full-time gig. It is the _fast food _of transportation. Uber marketed it as 'Your Personal Driver' - it really isn't. Just like McDonalds is not a premium dining experience. Even though their Ads try to lead the consumer to believe it is.

Honestly, most of your list truly does apply to Uber Black - which is how Uber began. It is expensive, but so is a nice restaurant. Your Uber experience will improve if you understand that. Order an Uber Black when you want to impress and have that catered to experience. But getting into an UberX expecting any more than a safe ride from Point A to Point B, will leave you as disappointed as hoping a Sirloin Steak McDouble will satisfy one's craving for a good steak.


----------



## Jt76542

lilCindy said:


> You know...I didn't even want to make this list. But if you go look at my other thread, people there kept demanding I tell them exactly what constitutes a 5 star rating. Damned if I do damned if I don't.


Just listen to what your listing you privileged wank. Dont use Uber anymore. Nobody wants you as a Pax. Ever.


----------



## lilCindy

I would just like say I've just received a death threat from dmented85 in my inbox.

Real nice.


----------



## UberLaLa

lilCindy said:


> I would just like say I've just received a death threat from dmented85 in my inbox.
> 
> Real nice.


Yes unfortunately, you have stepped into the Twilight Zone of the _Interwebs...
_
Lots of strange and sick people on such.

Report the IM to UP.net - they will Ban the User.

And sadly, some of those people are driving Uber. Do a google of 'raped Uber passenger.' Far too common.

The problems with Uber are much larger than whether or not drivers should open doors or hand out water. That is why many of the good drivers say, _Safely from Point A to Point B.

http:// www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents_


----------



## 5StarPartner

Why are so many people taking a troll post so strongly. Seriously, when Uber's out of business in a year none of this will matter.


----------



## UberLaLa

5StarPartner said:


> Why are so many people taking a troll post so strongly. Seriously, when Uber's out of business in a year none of this will matter.


Because her understanding of what Uber drivers _should do_ is that of far too many passengers. Thanks to Misleading Marketing of Uber like this:


----------



## Normanite

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Hilarious.

I think most people get the concept behind Uber: one person has a car, another person needs a ride, so they meet in the middle and make an exchange. It's that simple.

Common sense dictates that drivers and riders alike need not be, oh dunno, nude, sweaty and high on PCP at any point during the transaction, but beyond that we don't need a passenger's manifesto or bill of rights. Walk. Take the bus. Hitchhike next time.

I treat passengers the way I'd like to be treated. I talk to friendly passengers in a friendly manner and I leave shy/tired/occupied passengers to their own devices both figuratively and literally; I keep a clean vehicle - not to earn a ***** rating (yay, you go Normanite!!!) - but because I don't like to sit in nasty shit either. So far, most of the time that's been enough. If not, **** 'em.

Walk. Take the bus. Hitchhike next time.

This is an inexpensive service, but when you factor in potential risks like the cost of a DUI or time spent off work while recovering from a street mugging (or worse), the savings become much more significant. Snowflake, you and many like you never consider this when you're passing out three stars.

You're also putting the financial well-being of your drivers at risk because while some people do this part time to make "extra" cash for things like comic books and tasty treats (and there is absolutely nothing wrong with this, make no mistake) other people do it part time or even full time to make "extra" cash for things like water bills, pet food and medical treatment. Please consider that some of us are driving out of necessity, not because we enjoy hauling ********* back and forth across town.

It's funny, all of these stories I read and hear about Uber drivers showing up drunk or waving pistols around do not seem to deter the likes of uppity, entitled Snowflakes. And that's too bad.

However, I think we can all agree that obnoxious, abusive, stupid, and intentionally nasty drivers need to be run off immediately because it makes things that much harder on the rest of us. But we're stuck with the Snowflakes so the best I can do is acknowledge they exist, prepare for the worst, and keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## DMented85

lilCindy said:


> I would just like say I've just received a death threat from dmented85 in my inbox.
> 
> Real nice.


No, what I wrote was:
* When your stupid ass is staring at your phone as you are deciding how many stars to deduct from your driver's rating crossing the street in Minneapolis, I hope you get run over by a bus!*​
I wrote I HOPE you get hit by a bus while not paying attention to traffic, not that I WOULD hit you with a bus. Big difference.


----------



## elelegido

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Post is too long. Didn't read.


----------



## DMented85

UberLaLa said:


> Yes unfortunately, you have stepped into the Twilight Zone of the _Interwebs...
> _
> Lots of strange and sick people on such.
> 
> Report the IM to UP.net - they will Ban the User.
> 
> And sadly, some of those people are driving Uber. Do a google of 'raped Uber passenger.' Far too common.
> 
> The problems with Uber are much larger than whether or not drivers should open doors or hand out water. That is why many of the good drivers say, _Safely from Point A to Point B.
> 
> http:// www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents_


*Of course, lilCindy is lying. I just hope she gets what's coming to her, karma being a B and all.

She actively works to get drivers fired every time she takes an Uber and does her ridiculous "The driver starts off with 3 Stars."

What a shock, an entitled snowflake is also a G-D liar?!?*


----------



## Go4

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Spot on profile of your's lilCindy!
"Keep your attitude
I have my own ..."



lilCindy said:


> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.


Just because Uber sends the notice does not mean it was timely, or that your driver is at your location.
#21 Passengers should be notified via texted upon arrival as a professional courtesy.
#22 Second passenger deserves the same professional treatment as the current passenger.


----------



## freddieman

lilCindy said:


> And you tip riders? I'm going to SF and take your car every day. I promise I'll give you 5 stars if you really do.


Does 5 stars pay the bills?


----------



## Novus Caesar

lilCindy said:


> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> ...
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.


Sorry. I will drink what I want. My car. My rules. As for 21, tell that to the other hundreds of riders I get who have comprehension issues on what I drive or where I am when I arrive.


----------



## getme2srq

Here are some things to be aware of from a drivers point of view...

1. I used to offer water. I stopped when no one said thank you and some left empty water bottles in the back for me to clean up.

8. I'm tall, I cannot provide a safe ride driving scrunched up. 
If you need more leg room, sit up front or behind the passenger seat.

12. The Uber app is notoriously inaccurate on estimating arrival time.

14. I'm confused...in your prior post you berated the driver for opening the door for you.

17. If you want your phone charged, just ask.

19. You're kidding...right??

20. U-turns are sometimes illegal and/or dangerous. Safe, legal, driving is my #1 priority.

21. Many times passengers do not receive Uber notification in a timely manner. 
I have often experienced passengers receiving text that I'm 5 minutes away while they're sitting in my car.

22. Many passengers put in the wrong pick up address. 
Many passengers drop the pin without looking where it was dropped.

Just an FYI on some things you may not be aware of...

The Uber rating system is totally inadequate, useless, and unfair.

Anything under a 5 is sending a message to Uber that the driver should be deactivated.
Drivers get ZERO feedback from Uber on the nature of a bad rating. 
How can we correct an issue if we do not know what the issue is?
Most passengers do not leave ANY feedback.
Just the other day, I drove out of my way to return an iPhone that was left in my car.
I received a simple verbal thank you. No rating or comment of any kind was left in the app. 
No tip for returning a $700 device along with credit cards and drivers license.
Normally I do not expect tips, but in this case, I feel I earned one.
Next phone left in my car gets dropped off at police station.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

lilCindy said:


> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.


lol


> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.


Farewell? What is this, 1955? Farewell, old bean! lol


> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.


I don't GAF where they've just been / been doing


> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.


Right, cause over 40's don't know how to plug an aux cable in.


> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.


You want my car clean, bring a sponge & bucket.


> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.


Pax aren't worthy of my conversation. It's not Geraldo.


> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.


I load luggage to prevent pax from damaging my car


> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.


Nonsense; my comfort is far more important than yours.


> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.


I don't flirt with pax


> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!


It'd be nice if all pax did


> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.


Hell no; if I have to smell them then so do you


> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.


Not to me, and it's my car. I win.


> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.


lol, as if.


> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.


Dream on!


> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.


Effected? And you were saying you went to college? lol.


> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.


My car, my rules. If you don't like it you're free to leave at any time


> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.


Yeah, right.


> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.


Paying a couple of bucks for a ride doesn't make you the boss.


> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.


I will eat and/or drink anything I feel like, any time I want in my car.


> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.


If you even attempt to back seat drive, you're getting one starred


> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.


Then why aren't you curbside?


> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.


Exercise is good for you. Studies show the average Millenial doesn't get enough.


> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.


Nor are we with your beery/boozy breath. Next time, take the mints. Trust me.


> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.


Wonder no more


> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.


We're not professionals. It's just a side hustle. (Expectations management)


> 26. And I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.


I want to think of you as a valued customer. I guess some you win, some you lose


----------



## ubergirl182

lilCindy said:


> "8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed too far back. Especially if you have more than one rider."
> 
> So you think your riders should be smashed behind you just so you can have your legs extended all the way??? Real nice.


NO this is a safety issue if you compact your leg to a size they shouldn't be then your impacting your ability to stop.... pretty sure this is taught in drivers ed... lemme guess you didn't take drivers ed.... I am 6 feet tall which means shorter people should sit behind me not TALL ONES but then again i have a spacey car and people have enough room. But, if I have to compact myself to a 5'5" frame are you paying for the accident......yeah thought not


----------



## merryon2nd

LMAO, Cindy here is EXACTLY the reason why we're all jaded and disgruntled. We give you a safe ride to and from your destination. That's the PINACLE of our job description. Extras are exactly that. EXTRAS. Not something that should be expected. We're not a bloody limo service. We're driving everyday cars that WE pay for, and pay to fix and operate. Not you. Therefore, its OUR cars OUR rules, and you can shove what you expect from us in our personal property straight where the sun don't shine without lube.


----------



## Glickk

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:

1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.

*Are you going to tip me to reimburse the cost of water?*

2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.

*Hi - how are you. Get in the car and shutup*

3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes. *If you would like me to warm up or cool down the car, just ask!*

4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days. *How about you charge your phone up or get your own usb portable charging device*

5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside. *That lasts all of one ride until the first passenger leaves trash there*

6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.

*I do not start a conversation until the passenger does. Some passengers, like you, probably wont STFU*

7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. *If I see a passenger with a heavy bag, thats their problem to get it in the car. I aint getting no hernia and not getting a tip.*

8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider. *The pass seat is always pushed forward for my sake*

9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.

*Then dont start telling me about your last date or your boyfriend/eh husband and your divorce. Or how nice I look*

10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant! *Only if the passengers do first*

11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.

*If I have a rider that smells that bad, not to worry cause I will pull over and end the ride as soon as it hits my nose!*

12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable. *Then tell Uber to stop telling me the ping is 15 minutes away when its really 25 minutes*

13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me. *Then slide to one side so I can see the traffic behind be and drive safely!*

14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars. *Are you going to tip me for opening and closing the door?*

15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.

*Thats fair enough for me. Be a good rider, sit there and look at your phone and we will get along fine!*

16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this.

So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.

*So please dont gross me out and start talking about all your female plumbing issues then*

17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.

*Asking me to use my charger makes me think your not very organized, taking a trip with your phone not charged or having a USB portable charger*

18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.

*I will play what I want and when I want. Dont like the music, get out and get another Uber*

19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.

*Sometimes I am driving my entire shift and I get thirsty. Its my car and I can do what I want*

20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street. *Since many of us know the area very well, but cant possible know every neighborhood, how about if Uber provides accurate directions!*

21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.

*Then make sure you are standing outside at least 1 minute before my arrival time. None of us like having to text a rider - "we are here, why arent you"*

22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.

*Then MAKE SURE YOUR ARE AT THE SPOT. Dont make me have to look for you. And dont rely on the GPS for your pickup location*

23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.

*Thats not a problem - I dont hand out anything*

24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.

*Then dont bore me with details about your previous Uber rides. I dont care what the other drive did or did not do*

25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.

*I love to talk and drive at the same time. Besides, I have to cherry pick the next ride to see if its worth my time. *

26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.

*Then dont act like a cheapskate and expect the world for the lousy $7 fare you are paying!!*


----------



## lilCindy

27. Many drivers here complain about how little they are getting paid for a 3 mile trip. Please remember, we riders are paying a lot more than you are actually receiving. That is why why tend to feel we deserve quality service.


----------



## merryon2nd

You're not paying THAT much more than we're getting lady. You DESERVE a safe ride from point A to point B. WE DESERVE for our property and services to be respected. Your DUI would cost a sure sight more than an Uber. Also cheaper than a train or plane. And you get delivered TO THE DOOR of your destination. LEARN. YOUR. PLACE.


----------



## Uberingdude

It's funny how she mentions she'll might be hot after getting picked up after a night of dancing yet she demands drivers are showered and cars are aired out after ride.
Sounds like she'll might be a sweaty rider herself at times.


----------



## merryon2nd

Like I said Uberingdude, some people *points at OP* need to learn their place and THINK before they open their mouths.


----------



## Normanite

lilCindy said:


> 27. Many drivers here complain about how little they are getting paid for a 3 mile trip. Please remember, we riders are paying a lot more than you are actually receiving. That is why why tend to feel we deserve quality service.
> 
> 28. My lack of self-awareness is staggering.


----------



## ubergirl182

lilCindy said:


> 27. Many drivers here complain about how little they are getting paid for a 3 mile trip. Please remember, we riders are paying a lot more than you are actually receiving. That is why why tend to feel we deserve quality service.


Please remember we are paying more then you are in cost of gas, time, mileage, maintenance, then your 6 dollars to uber. A 6 dollar uber trip can cost the drive 10 plus bucks..... The 5 mins and 3 miles getting to you unpaid add up.


----------



## Cklw

Hey cindy , how is saduber doing?


----------



## Mvlab

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Glad to see you here again, my dear. Thank you for your time and effort, great list! I would suggest to print it and next time you get an Uber hand it to the driver, wait till he read and understand it and observe the reaction. I hope you can run fast.


----------



## steveK2016

Gotta hand it to cindy, she is sticking it through and hanging around. Most like this post their OP and disappear. 

She must be a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Trafficat

lilCindy said:


> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.


And here is where I am screwed. I'm sure I'm quirky and creepy. I'm not sure I know how to help it. I don't talk to myself though.

Also, I'm screwed with the Aux Cord. I mean, I own an aux cord. My car however has no place to plug an aux cord into. It is a 2007 model.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

lilCindy said:


> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


you can't guarantee any such thing.

a growing number of pax like to complain 2 uber in the hopes of getting comped for the ride or future rides


----------



## Mvlab

Trafficat said:


> And here is where I am screwed. I'm sure I'm quirky and creepy. I'm not sure I know how to help it. I don't talk to myself though.
> 
> Also, I'm screwed with the Aux Cord. I mean, I own an aux cord. My car however has no place to plug an aux cord into. It is a 2007 model.


Read her list, buy a brand new car ( not a cheap one), go to Minneapolis, find her, get your $3 and 5 stars.


----------



## SadUber

lilCindy,
Thank you for your comments! You are always welcome here. Just ignore the grumbly grumblers . I just wanted to weigh in on your advice. 

Although it'll might not seem like it, most of us take our ratings very seriously. You make a lot of great points, but I wanted you to understand that there a few things that we cannot help. For example. If your phone says we are five minutes away, it really can take 15 minutes or more to get there. Sometimes we are stuck in traffic. Believe me, we are even more frustrated than you are.

Also, you commented about not following our GPS all the time. I use GoogleMaps, I think we all do. It's really good, but it can sometimes get us in trouble. Believe me, it is better than following my own knowledge of local streets! Many of us are still kind of new at this job and might make some little mistakes here and there. Please be patient wit us!


----------



## carsalesman

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Here are the many reasons you are wrong...
1. If you are thirsty, make sure you bring your drink with you before the ride.
2. Wipe your feet off before you get in the car. We do not want your cat or dog hair on our floor.
3. Thank your driver for picking you up. If your driver makes polite conversation, you should also in return. If you are not in the mood to talk, politely tell the driver you have some emails you need to answer.
4. You are riding in another persons car. The heat or A/C setting is controlled by them. You may REQUEST an adjustment. But, you are not entitled to it.
5. If your phone needs charging before you take a ride, you are spending way too much time with your nose in the phone. Look outside It's beautiful
6. If you need help loading your bags at the airport, it is an AUTOMATIC TIP. We are hired to drive. We are not movers.
7. If you require your driver to stop at a convenience store or drive thru, it is an AUTOMATIC TIP. 
8. AN alert driver is looking through all of his mirrors continuely. Just because he looks in the rear view mirror does not mean he is looking at you.
9. As a rider, when you see the driver is 1 minute away, start making your way to the car. If you are not where you are supposed to be, we are required to notify you
10. If we have to wait more than 1 minute for you, AUTOMATIC TIP!!!
11. It is IMPOSSIBLE to know the entire city. So, as a passenger, when you can make suggestions for turns to speed up the process, do so!!
12. Do Not be creepy. In other words, do not leer at your driver Do not judge them on their looks or age. Do not have a nasty attitude when you get in the car. The driver may think you are a NUT Job!

And lastly, as an older driver, I am insulted by your comment that I will probably not have aux cords for you. I choose not to have them because of statement #5 above. Also, this older driver could teach you things that those young folks haven't even dreamed of yet.

MIC DROP!!!


----------



## Flacco

LilCindy,

Kiss my Greek/Irish ass...LOL


----------



## Rakos

One word...

TROLL!

note: apparently nothing better to do with her free time...

Rakos


----------



## Trafficat

lilCindy said:


> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.


I have water, mints, candy, and gum. People ask for mints and gum all the time. It seems a lot of people have bad breath and want to freshen up before meeting up with their special someone.

Compared to water, providing mints has done more to improve my rating. More people take mints than water.

Why rate down just because there is a handful of mints set out for someone to take? No one is forcing you to take them.

Also, a water bottle costs 10 cents. A mint costs less. So why is it pathetic to have mints?


----------



## Flacco

LilCindy,

It does not appear that anyone likes any of your posts. Poor little Snowflake. LOL

You're in Minnesota? I hear that you people talk like the peeps in the movie Fargo....LOL

Go out and play in the snow Snowflake....LOL

Yeah, I laugh at my own jokes....LOL


----------



## reg barclay




----------



## brianboru

I am putting a post-it note on my phone holder to remind me not to accept any requests from a Cindy.


----------



## lilCindy

brianboru said:


> I am putting a post-it note on my phone holder to remind me not to accept any requests from a Cindy.


Why do so many Uber Drivers decide to have a photo of a primate for their avatar? hmmmmmm.....


----------



## I_Like_Spam

lilCindy said:


> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> .


Instead of texting or calling,how about a polite beep of the car's horn, to notify you to get your behind in gear?

that's what we did in the cab business, where we were looking 4 tips, not stars.


----------



## PrestonT

lilCindy said:


> Why do so many Uber Drivers decide to have a photo of a primate for their avatar? hmmmmmm.....


Why do so many riders come on here and act like subprimates?

PS given the reading ability you have exhibited, I'm impressed you know that an orangutan is a primate.


----------



## merryon2nd

For the same reason, dear Cindy, that special snowflakes like you think you know best and don't feel as though you need to respect other people and their property.


----------



## nomad_driver

This post should really be titled, "How to get one star from your uber driver."


----------



## Mvlab

lilCindy said:


> Why do so many Uber Drivers decide to have a photo of a primate for their avatar? hmmmmmm.....


Hmmm, mine is amphibian. And yours is what looks like a primate with insect's wings. Are you an Uberfly pilot?


----------



## merryon2nd

...wait. Did we not already tell her in her last post that her princess opinion wasn't necessary or needed?


----------



## Strange Fruit

lilCindy said:


> You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you


No. we don't want them to eat in our cars. Which is actually behind us, but behind or front isn't the point. It's the food _in our car_not thtat yr eating in front of us.


----------



## Dude.Sweet.

Op you sound like a horrible person, judging by your diatribe in the op I am going to guess you are single.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

Good contributing members of this board are constantly being banned but we have to endure this troll?

#BanlilCindy



lilCindy said:


> Your name is "UberingGirl" and you hate females? I think you just blew your cover.
> 
> View attachment 133250


We are Uber drivers We ALL hate college-age female pax. You are the perfect example of why.


----------



## Udrivevegas

PrestonT said:


> Why do so many riders come on here and act like subprimates?
> 
> PS given the reading ability you have exhibited, I'm impressed you know that an orangutan is a primate.


But she probably still thinks an orangutan is a monkey.


----------



## merryon2nd

I'm a full-time female uber driver. Cindy, you're the reason I hate most people of both genders anymore @[email protected]


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> We are Uber drivers We ALL hate college-age female pax. You are the perfect example of why.


cab drivers always liked college gals, they were almost always good 4 a tip


----------



## Mvlab

I_Like_Spam said:


> cab drivers always liked college gals, they were almost always good 4 a tip


Do you mean "specific tip"?


----------



## lilCindy

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> We are Uber drivers We ALL hate college-age female pax. You are the perfect example of why.


And you are the perfect example of misogyny that exists in this industry.

Btw, I've been out of school for two years.


----------



## merryon2nd

16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.]

Another thing. A STRONG female that knows how to handle themselves will not allow something stupid like THIS to bother them. You would know how to handle it easily and turn it around on them. You're just a weak-minded little sheep.


----------



## Mvlab

lilCindy said:


> And you are the perfect example of misogyny that exists in this industry.
> 
> Btw, I've been out of school for two years.


It looks like you were writing about male drivers, although you never mentioned that, but it is clear from the context. So, you are perfect example of misandrist that is cultivated in some college circles. Btw, maybe you should go back to school, high school, I mean.


----------



## Cklw

Cindy, say hi to saduber!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

I just got a ping from a lilCindy in Minneapolis. Should I take it?


----------



## Jt76542

steveK2016 said:


> Gotta hand it to cindy, she is sticking it through and hanging around. Most like this post their OP and disappear.
> 
> She must be a glutton for punishment.


Or its really Uberfunitis trolling


----------



## Cklw

If you do, remember rolling stop as she gets out, make sure she sticks the landing, 5 stars if she does, downgrade as you feel fit


----------



## Flacco

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I just got a ping from a lilCindy in Minneapolis. Should I take it?


I would rather take that shot to my fat head than drive her after reading that endless list of hers


----------



## steveK2016

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Good contributing members of this board are constantly being banned but we have to endure this troll?
> 
> #BanlilCindy
> 
> We are Uber drivers We ALL hate college-age female pax. You are the perfect example of why.


If you haven't been banned at least once, you're not doing it right...



lilCindy said:


> And you are the perfect example of misogyny that exists in this industry.
> 
> Btw, I've been out of school for two years.


2 WHOLE years?!


----------



## run26912

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


^--- Don't feed the TROLL...

BONG!!!


----------



## BusyBee

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Take Taxi next time LilCindy, we don't want your money.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

BusyBee said:


> Take Taxi next time LilCindy, we don't want your money.


taxis expect tips, and taxi drivers r the lords of their cabs.


----------



## Flacco

lilCindy said:


> And you are the perfect example of misogyny that exists in this industry.
> 
> Btw, I've been out of school for two years.


CindyPoo....so you have been out of school for 2 years? As dumb as you are, you must be about 30 years old if you completed 12th grade when you were about 28. College degree when you are about 40 and still taking Uber LOLOL


----------



## great bambino

if i ever got you i give you some yellow warm water.. 2 dollars bottle of water for 1 mile trip ur crazy


----------



## RynoHawk

I kinda gave you the benefit of the doubt in your "worst driver ever" thread, but some of these seem a little much. I'll try to address one by one;

---------------------------------------------
Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun. 
Water is going to get warm and in most cars, a cooler takes up too much room. I don't bother with water.
2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
That is easy enough for anyone to do.
3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
I keep the temperature around 70F in the car. I'll adjust at rider request but will not ask them.
4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
I am over 40 and I have an aux cord for my I-pod, but I do not loan it out. Most rides are 5-10 minutes. You can survive without your "tunes" until then.
5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
Mostly reasonable, but I'm not gonna wash and vacuum throughout the day. Picking up leftover trash is sufficient.
6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
After "Hi, how are you?" I let the passenger set the tone for conversation and will not prod someone who is quiet. Didn't you complain about chatty drivers before?
7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
This is true, unless the driver is disabled.
8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
True.
9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
True at all times. Age/gender is irregardless.
10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
Mostly true, but the driver should be comfortable.
11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
This does not always work. You may get in as a smelly rider got out at same location.
12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
This is not always (in fact mostly not) under the drivers control. We get long lights, unexpected traffic, or the app is just wrong, etc. Why would we stall to make money?
13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
We sometimes have to look out our rear window. The fact that you are sitting between the driver and the window is coincidence.
14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
I only do on airport runs. In many other cases, I have to double park to drop off.
15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
This is just petty. I will rate low if you deserve to be rated low. Slam doors, not ready for pick up, rude riders. Those are not getting 5 stars and I don't care what they rate me.
16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
Hard to answer. What's weird for you may be normal for others. Are you a Seinfeld character? 
17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
Charger is available. Again, only a 5-10 minute ride so I'm not going to ask but tucked in the seat pocket behind front seats if needed.
18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
Agree on volume, but we're listening to my music because it is my car and rider isn't paying enough to play DJ. Those that ask rarely tip anyways.
19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
Again, my car. I don't mind cleaning my mess and know I will be responsible. I only do so while stopped, however.
20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
Mostly agree, but I'm not breaking the law to save you a couple bucks. If you want to avoid going around a block, then maybe wait on the proper side of the street.
21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
Agree, and if your not out by the time the cxl fee goes into effect, I'm gone.
22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
Agree, but make sure you're at the specified pin drop. If not, edit your location.
23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
Agree. I'm not handing out anything.
24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
See above where I say the rider sets the tone of the conversation. Did you ask "What is you weirdest ride?" Don't be surprised when they tell you and don't down rate someone for something you asked about in the first place.
25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
Agreed.
26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
Agreed.

Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.
---------------------------------------
Your list is more in tune with Uber Select or above. While I agree with more of the common sense things you said, most of these are "treat the rider like a God and totally kiss their butt" kind of stuff. Here is where you the rider should tip 5 stars; The driver took you from a to b in a well maintained vehicle and they were presentable and polite. 'nuff said.


----------



## Lord of ricks

lilCindy is an uber people plague. cant you just leave this forum already. we all hate you


----------



## Mvlab

Lord of ricks said:


> lilCindy is an uber people plague. cant you just leave this forum already. we all hate you


Respectfully disagree. Let her share her wisdom with us.


----------



## mikejm

lilCindy said:


> As I stated. This kind of rating is not something I am proud of. I would change it if I could. I was an immature kid then.


Hey Cindy, if you were wrong about that back then what the HELL makes you are right about everything now? Do you think it is a privilege to give YOU a ride or even live in the same town as a JERK like YOU?

BUY A BIKE.


----------



## Lord of ricks

Mvlab said:


> Respectfully disagree. Let her share her wisdom with us.


wisdom. are you ****ing kidding me


----------



## mikejm

Piece of TRASH


----------



## TNCMinWage

"5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also."

So basically what you are saying is that you are holding the driver hostage for giving you a good rating, even if they satisfied every other entitled expectation that you've listed? In other words, you aren't allowing for the fact that you might be an awful passenger getting a ride from a perfect driver - you would still vote that driver down according to your methodology, just because they gave YOU a rating you deserved. What if they did everything right but you made them wait 5 minutes while you sat around inside your apartment? You are simply a contradictory, unreasonable, entitled little troll!


----------



## Flacco

Mvlab said:


> Respectfully disagree. Let her share her wisdom with us.


That won't take long!!


----------



## Mvlab

Lord of ricks said:


> wisdom. are you &%[email protected]!*ing kidding me


Have you heard about sarcasm?


----------



## Flacco

Cindy Poo, why do I think that you are a guy??


----------



## Mvlab

TNCMinWage said:


> "5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also."
> 
> So basically what you are saying is that you are holding the driver hostage for giving you a good rating, even if they satisfied every other entitled expectation that you've listed? In other words, you aren't allowing for the fact that you might be an awful passenger getting a ride from a perfect driver - you would still vote that driver down according to your methodology, just because they gave YOU a rating you deserved. What if they did everything right but you made them wait 5 minutes while you sat around inside your apartment? You are simply a contradictory, unreasonable, entitled little troll!


Unfortunately, she is not alone. A lot of millennial "highly educated and sophisticated, independent and empowered" girls like she (please, please, I am not a misogynist!) do exactly the same. And if you call them what they really are, automatically comes labeling- misogynist, Trump supporter ( like it is synonymous to a'hole), weirdo, etc.


----------



## UberLaLa

https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/the-fault-in-five-stars?utm_term=.oeAXDwgkJ#.hhdw19LmG


----------



## uber fool

Hey blondie


----------



## lilCindy

Lord of ricks said:


> wisdom. are you &%[email protected]!*ing kidding me


...said the Uber Driver in a scholarly voice.


----------



## UberwithDan

Id 1 star the mess outta ya. super entitled. Our job is to get you from point a to point b, safely and in a timely manner. anything else is just a cherry on top.



lilCindy said:


> I'm curious. Are there any points here that you disagree with? In fact, are there any points here that are not just COMMON SENSE?


yeah pretty much all of them.


----------



## New Member 0001365427

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


I'm naturally a creep, you are just creep racist


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Target sells these 'glow in the dark' stars...you can buy as many as you want.


----------



## Cklw

Usimg a little common sense will get both driver and rider 5 stars. Whether they use it is different story.

In my opinion, there are only 2 posters on this forum who have no sense whatsoever. I have named them both in this thread even tho i think they are both the same person.


----------



## Fishchris

PrestonT said:


> #1: If you get a ping in Minneapolis and the name is Cindy, let it ping out.


 lol Actually, I agree, and follow most everything on this list.... Other than hand out bottled water. If they are about to die of thirst, I'm usually ok with a quick stop at the mini mart.
When I read the part though, about "pick me up at the spot I marked".... Hey, that's great, "but BE AT THE SPOT you marked then" ! Cant tell you how many pax mark a completely different spot, or the center of a huge shopping center, instead of one point in front of it ! Urggg !


----------



## mrDEE630

So thankful you don't live near me but then again I would only have to deal with you once due to me handing you a 1 star

#1 want cold water, bring your own! I don't have space in my vehicle for a cooler or mini fridge to keep the water you aren't paying for cold.

#3 use your words! You are a grown adult, don't like the temp? Ask the driver to change it, or roll down your window. If the driver refuses then there is an issue, but we're not going to ask every singe passenger how they want the temp.

#4 aux cords are not "standard equipment" I have a brand new aftermarket stereo that uses Bluetooth. There is no aux port. Want to listen to your own music? Bring headphones, this is my vehicle I am sharing with you.

#5 unless you are my first pax of the night, don't worry about if my car is freshly washed and vacuumed. Not going to roll through a car wash everytime a pax has me drive down a muddy road.

#9 don't want to be flirted with, use your words big girl! On the same note, stop rooting your own horn, I doubt every uber driver is out to hit on you and is probably just trying to be friendly. I'm sure once they catch a small glimpse of your awful attitude any "flirting" after that is sarcastic! You sound like a bad person, and I'm sure that comes off with every word you spew out of your mouth!

#13 again, stop tooting your own horn, we're looking in the rear view mirror... to view the rear of the vehicle. It's a safety thing you obviously know nothing about. And on that same note, maybe you, as the passenger and not the driver, should stop looking in the rear view mirror because you don't need to see what's behind the vehicle. Maybe if you weren't staring at the driver (judging them on age and appearance) in the mirror you would notice when they glance in the mirror like good drivers do.

#14 if your going to justify one driver opening your door as creepy and not another than that just solidifies how much of a judgmental person you are.

#15 so your going to sit here and type out a 27 step requirements to get a 5 star from you but how dare a driver down rate you for anything? What a joke. You're what is wrong with the uber rating system. 5 for 5 is a joke and the fact that you would even put that on your list condradicts everything else you put on it. You entitled little ****.

#17 again, YOU'RE A BIG GIRL. Use your words and ask for a charger. It's pretty simple.

#18 you are paying a fraction of the cost of a taxi to "share a ride" with the driver. No their music shouldn't be overly loud but loud enough for them to hear, no issue. Want to listen to something else? Again, YOU'RE A BIG GIRL. USE YOUR WORDS.

#19 it's not that we don't want the passengers to eat in front of us, it's that we don't want you to eat in our vehicle. It's messy, and you are not going to clean it, forcing us to do so before the next passenger. We on the other hand, are going to clean up a mess if we make it. So piss off, I'll drink whatever I damn well please and unless it compromises the safety of my driving, you can mind your own damn business!

#20 in most situations U-turns are illegal, and can warrant the driver getting a ticket, and unless you're going to pay the fine on that ticket, shut up. If you have an issue with the route, speak up, use your words, or flag an issue with uber and they will compensate you if there was a shorter route the driver should have taken.

#21 if you are not ready, don't request a ride. Sure uber let you know the driver was there, but they also showed you where they were on there entire route so you should be outside ready for pick up! 

#22 no. If you request a ride in front of the busiest bar on the street with no parking, you can walk to us! And you can see exactly where the vehicle is, we only see a pin dropped where you say you might be (most of the time it's wrong) and on top of that, if you put the pin in the wrong spot and didn't pay enough attention to notice it and fix it, then you can walk to wherever you said you were. 

#23 offering mints or gum look pathetic? Maybe the driver is saying "hey lady, you're ****ing breath stinks!" Politely, or they think maybe you want a ****ing piece of gum... why is it the driver must ask you if you want the temp changed, what radio station you want to listen to, or if you need to charge your phone, but when they ask if you want a mint they look pathetic? You entitled little twit.

#24 whether we talk to you about other negative experiences with passengers or not, rest assured, that we are going to talk negatively about you! Because you are a joke!

#26 most of use want to think of this a simple side gig or simple full time job, not deal with entitled little brats such as yourself expecting us to jump through hoops on the cheap. Please, stop taking uber. Ride you bike... off a steep cliff!


----------



## great bambino

i drop her off in alligator alley if she was my pax


----------



## d0n

Rofl, I can resume your entire post to a single sign with instructions how to rate in your backseat saying "please rate me 5 stars I have children to feed".

There you go champs, the secret to good rates.


----------



## RynoHawk

mrDEE630 said:


> So thankful you don't live near me but then again I would only have to deal with you once due to me handing you a 1 star
> 
> #1 want cold water, bring your own! I don't have space in my vehicle for a cooler or mini fridge to keep the water you aren't paying for cold.
> 
> #3 use your words! You are a grown adult, don't like the temp? Ask the driver to change it, or roll down your window. If the driver refuses then there is an issue, but we're not going to ask every singe passenger how they want the temp.
> 
> #4 aux cords are not "standard equipment" I have a brand new aftermarket stereo that uses Bluetooth. There is no aux port. Want to listen to your own music? Bring headphones, this is my vehicle I am sharing with you.
> 
> #5 unless you are my first pax of the night, don't worry about if my car is freshly washed and vacuumed. Not going to roll through a car wash everytime a pax has me drive down a muddy road.
> 
> #9 don't want to be flirted with, use your words big girl! On the same note, stop rooting your own horn, I doubt every uber driver is out to hit on you and is probably just trying to be friendly. I'm sure once they catch a small glimpse of your awful attitude any "flirting" after that is sarcastic! You sound like a bad person, and I'm sure that comes off with every word you spew out of your mouth!
> 
> #13 again, stop tooting your own horn, we're looking in the rear view mirror... to view the rear of the vehicle. It's a safety thing you obviously know nothing about. And on that same note, maybe you, as the passenger and not the driver, should stop looking in the rear view mirror because you don't need to see what's behind the vehicle. Maybe if you weren't staring at the driver (judging them on age and appearance) in the mirror you would notice when they glance in the mirror like good drivers do.
> 
> #14 if your going to justify one driver opening your door as creepy and not another than that just solidifies how much of a judgmental person you are.
> 
> #15 so your going to sit here and type out a 27 step requirements to get a 5 star from you but how dare a driver down rate you for anything? What a joke. You're what is wrong with the uber rating system. 5 for 5 is a joke and the fact that you would even put that on your list condradicts everything else you put on it. You entitled little ****.
> 
> #17 again, YOU'RE A BIG GIRL. Use your words and ask for a charger. It's pretty simple.
> 
> #18 you are paying a fraction of the cost of a taxi to "share a ride" with the driver. No their music shouldn't be overly loud but loud enough for them to hear, no issue. Want to listen to something else? Again, YOU'RE A BIG GIRL. USE YOUR WORDS.
> 
> #19 it's not that we don't want the passengers to eat in front of us, it's that we don't want you to eat in our vehicle. It's messy, and you are not going to clean it, forcing us to do so before the next passenger. We on the other hand, are going to clean up a mess if we make it. So piss off, I'll drink whatever I damn well please and unless it compromises the safety of my driving, you can mind your own damn business!
> 
> #20 in most situations U-turns are illegal, and can warrant the driver getting a ticket, and unless you're going to pay the fine on that ticket, shut up. If you have an issue with the route, speak up, use your words, or flag an issue with uber and they will compensate you if there was a shorter route the driver should have taken.
> 
> #21 if you are not ready, don't request a ride. Sure uber let you know the driver was there, but they also showed you where they were on there entire route so you should be outside ready for pick up!
> 
> #22 no. If you request a ride in front of the busiest bar on the street with no parking, you can walk to us! And you can see exactly where the vehicle is, we only see a pin dropped where you say you might be (most of the time it's wrong) and on top of that, if you put the pin in the wrong spot and didn't pay enough attention to notice it and fix it, then you can walk to wherever you said you were.
> 
> #23 offering mints or gum look pathetic? Maybe the driver is saying "hey lady, you're &%[email protected]!*ing breath stinks!" Politely, or they think maybe you want a &%[email protected]!*ing piece of gum... why is it the driver must ask you if you want the temp changed, what radio station you want to listen to, or if you need to charge your phone, but when they ask if you want a mint they look pathetic? You entitled little twit.
> 
> #24 whether we talk to you about other negative experiences with passengers or not, rest assured, that we are going to talk negatively about you! Because you are a joke!
> 
> #26 most of use want to think of this a simple side gig or simple full time job, not deal with entitled little brats such as yourself expecting us to jump through hoops on the cheap. Please, stop taking uber. Ride you bike... off a steep cliff!


I like your answers better than mine!


----------



## Gees2016

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


P


lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


List is for suckers like yourself.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

uber fool said:


> Hey blondie
> View attachment 133408


Don't compare us blondes with Cindy. That's insulting.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

UberLaLa said:


> Yes unfortunately, you have stepped into the Twilight Zone of the _Interwebs...
> _
> Lots of strange and sick people on such.
> 
> Report the IM to UP.net - they will Ban the User.
> 
> And sadly, some of those people are driving Uber. Do a google of 'raped Uber passenger.' Far too common.
> 
> The problems with Uber are much larger than whether or not drivers should open doors or hand out water. That is why many of the good drivers say, _Safely from Point A to Point B.
> 
> http:// www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents_


I would bet if someone put a website together on cabbie incidents, there would be triple the amount of incidents. But I would imagine this is a cab company that put this website together.

When you realize how many rides are given per day on Uber (over a million by the way.) those numbers are extremely low.


----------



## Nature_BOY

lilCindy said:


> As I stated. This kind of rating is not something I am proud of. I would change it if I could. I was an immature kid then.


and you think you have changed now??...... hahaha
troll alert...big time!!


----------



## KellyC

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Tell me this is a joke.


----------



## roadman

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Blah blah blah, uber shill for certain. Let you me tell you what you can do with your mother.


----------



## TNCMinWage

"Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. *And now my ratings are based solely on performance."*

And yet you stated if the driver doesn't rate you a 5 they don't get 5 starts (despite performance). You've proved what you really are - a complete fool. How come you don't respond to the posts which call you out for what you really are? I'd like to hear your response to your contradictory rating system - stop taking jabs at some of the easy/lame posts that are on here, and start replying to those people that have truly called you out. You've earned zero respect from anyone here, and are a total clown.


----------



## karma car

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


F U A H But thanks for making me laugh!


----------



## great bambino

stop giving the teeny bop attention


----------



## Shoreuberguy

lilCindy said:


> No offense, but your hand look kind of oldish.


WOW... AND YOUR COMPLAINING ABOUT PERSONAL ATTACKS????????


----------



## lilCindy

TNCMinWage said:


> "*And now my ratings are based solely on performance."*
> 
> And yet you stated if the driver doesn't rate you a 5 they don't get 5 starts (despite performance). You've proved what you really are - a complete fool. How come you don't respond to the posts which call you out for what you really are? I'd like to hear your response to your contradictory rating system - stop taking jabs at some of the easy/lame posts that are on here,


Thank you for agreeing with me that those were lame posts. I've made no contradictions. Do you really think how a driver rate me has NOTHING to do with ratings? SERIOUS? It's certainly part of the entire picture. If I see that my rider rating go considerably down after I leave the Uber car, am I supposed to smile and think how wonderful his performance was if I know know the contempt he had for me the entire trip?

Also, do you think I'm the only rider that rates this way? If so, please ignore this little worthless piece of advice.



Shoreuberguy said:


> WOW... AND YOUR COMPLAINING ABOUT PERSONAL ATTACKS????????


Do you think that's a personal attack? I don't. She was boasting about how hot she is. I was just questioning her veracity.


----------



## great bambino

you should really start taking taxis... this is how uber drivers deal with people like you down in the south

Three women were left stranded on the side of the road Monday night after their Uber driver abandoned them.

Rachelle Tessmer and two other friends began their Uber ride to the Seminole Casino in Immokalee as normal.

“We did a little small talk (with the driver) like, ‘Oh what’s your name?’ We were just trying to be friendly, introduce ourselves, and saying we’re going to the casino to celebrate our friend’s birthday and he seemed fine,” she said.

But when they started singing along to the radio and taking pictures, the night took a turn for the worst.

“He began to seem agitated, he started to swerve, started to slam on his brakes, he was turning his music up and down,” Tessmer said.

When the driver, known only as Alberto, noticed the women exchanging worried looks, he asked them if they wanted to see crazy. He then slammed on his brakes so hard, the women flew into the front seats.

Shortly after, Alberto violently pulled over to the side of the road, kicked them out of the car and left.

The women walked nearly four blocks to a church, the only source of light in the area, near the intersection of Rivers and Immokalee roads. They called Rob Gest, another Uber driver, who was happy to rescue them after hearing the panic in their voices.

“I could not see them from the road, it was pitch black,” he said.

Gest took them to the casino, where the women continued the night’s festivities.

The women later reported the incident to Uber. The company is now investigating the case and is issuing them a refund.


----------



## UberLaLa

KellyC said:


> Tell me this is a joke.


This is a _joke..._


----------



## LAS0023

lilCindy said:


> Thank you for agreeing with me that those were lame posts. I've made no contradictions. Do you really think how a driver rate me has NOTHING to do with ratings? SERIOUS? It's certainly part of the entire picture. If I see that my rider rating go considerably down after I leave the Uber car, am I supposed to smile and think how wonderful his performance was if I know know the contempt he had for me the entire trip?
> 
> Also, do you think I'm the only rider that rates this way? If so, please ignore this little worthless piece of advice.


While most of your posts are just obnoxious, #15 is naive. Many drivers, myself included, rate all passengers 5 stars when completing the trip then go back the next day and change the rating for people like you.


----------



## lilCindy

LAS0023 said:


> While most of your posts are just obnoxious, #15 is naive. Many drivers, myself included, rate all passengers 5 stars when completing the trip then go back the next day and change the rating for people like you.


I don't think so. I've seen my rating change immediately after a trip many times before.


----------



## Recoup

lilCindy said:


> I've seen my rating change immediately after a trip many times before.


----------



## mrDEE630

> If I see that my rider rating go considerably down after I leave the Uber car, am I supposed to smile and think how wonderful his performance was if I know know the contempt he had for me the entire trip?


Yes. If you couldn't tell that the driver was going to give you a bad rating then the driver did their job, they provided a 5 star service to a 1 star passenger. You entitled little twit.


----------



## TNCMinWage

lilCindy said:


> Thank you for agreeing with me that those were lame posts. I've made no contradictions. Do you really think how a driver rate me has NOTHING to do with ratings? SERIOUS? It's certainly part of the entire picture. If I see that my rider rating go considerably down after I leave the Uber car, am I supposed to smile and think how wonderful his performance was if I know know the contempt he had for me the entire trip?
> 
> Also, do you think I'm the only rider that rates this way? If so, please ignore this little worthless piece of advice.
> 
> Do you think that's a personal attack? I don't. She was boasting about how hot she is. I was just questioning her veracity.


Your rating system methodology contradicts itself, is what I am saying. If you are truly objective then you should accept a lower rating from a pax, and still give them 5 stars if they satisfied your conditions. Just because they satisfied yours, but you did not satisfy theirs, does not mean they deserve a lower rating. That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. Like I said, if they drove 15 minutes to get you on THEIR dime, and you made them wait 5 minutes to get to the car - they are getting crushed on earnings. They deserve to rate you lower because you have no respect for their time, and you deserve that lower rating without it biasing your rating of them. For you to then rate them lower even if they did everything else perfectly, is incredibly contradictory to what your rating system is. Think about it


----------



## Nature_BOY

best to ignore any of the post from this supposed troll. no matter how much she moan and winge she will always use uber because its cheap and cheapos love cheap. this cycle could only break if one of these two expire, the question is which one would be first


----------



## lilCindy

Nature_BOY said:


> best to ignore any of the post from this supposed troll. no matter how much she moan and winge she will always use uber because its cheap and cheapos love cheap. this cycle could only break if one of these two expire, the question is which one would be first


As I said. It's not so cheap, because we have to pay the Uber fees besides paying your rates.


----------



## Bulls23

lilCindy said:


> These are all personal attacks on me. I still haven't heard a single disagreement with anything from my list.


Here is my statement of disagreement with all of them!


----------



## TNCMinWage

lilCindy said:


> As I said. It's not so cheap, because we have to pay the Uber fees besides paying your rates.


Do yourself a favor - check out how much a taxi would cost and compare it to the same price you paid for your Uber ride. You will notice you are paying roughly 65% less for a taxi (at standard fares), and you are also most often getting much better service by not having to deal with a taxi dispatcher that won't give you a solid eta. So do a little homework first before making incredibly inaccurate statements like this.


----------



## ubergirl182

lilCindy said:


> Thank you for agreeing with me that those were lame posts. I've made no contradictions. Do you really think how a driver rate me has NOTHING to do with ratings? SERIOUS? It's certainly part of the entire picture. If I see that my rider rating go considerably down after I leave the Uber car, am I supposed to smile and think how wonderful his performance was if I know know the contempt he had for me the entire trip?
> 
> Also, do you think I'm the only rider that rates this way? If so, please ignore this little worthless piece of advice.
> 
> Do you think that's a personal attack? I don't. She was boasting about how hot she is. I was just questioning her veracity.


Boasting no... The picture is of a NECKLACE that I made....Implying the hand looks old was you taking a shot at me.... Which btw didn't bother me. I am a mature female with a kid a few years younger then you. If i ever saw her act, speak, or treat someone the way you have admitted to doing I would feel like an utter failure in raising her. My daughter who is a few years from college is respectful of her elders. Doesn't judge someone based on looks. Shes a good egg and will always be a good egg.... You're a bad egg that openly admitted to being a shallow youth as of 2 years ago who has grown up oh so much.... I've dealt with girls like you all my life. Girls who think because they are female that they are owed the world..... I have the _____ I make the rules type.... They are also the girls with the I got it so I will flaunt it mentality then get super pissed when a dude stares at them.... Some day you will grow up kiddo and age yourself I do hope for everyone sake you become a better person since the world is crappy enough without your attitude.


----------



## Mvlab

lilCindy said:


> I don't think so. I've seen my rating change immediately after a trip many times before.


And why was you rated low? What do you think? Was it your high demands, appearance, jealousy (females), or just pure widespread misogyny ( males). Seriously, what do you think. We have to rate right after the trip, so it can't be retaliation ( like in your case). Self criticism, please.


----------



## Nature_BOY

lilCindy said:


> As I said. It's not so cheap, because we have to pay the Uber fees besides paying your rates.


you dont pay uber fees, let me correct you, you pay per mile fare to uber which you agreed to before requesting the ride (obvious reason is tht its peanuts) and uber keeps a cut from tht.. thts how it is.


----------



## ubergirl182

Nature_BOY said:


> you dont pay uber fees, let me correct you, you pay per mile fare to uber which you agreed to before requesting the ride (obvious reason is tht its peanuts) and uber keeps a cut from tht.. thts how it is.


the really say part here is uber keeps 40%ish in my city and I am the one having to pain of dealing with the PAX...


----------



## lilCindy

Nature_BOY said:


> you dont pay uber fees, let me correct you, you pay per mile fare to uber which you agreed to before requesting the ride (obvious reason is tht its peanuts) and uber keeps a cut from tht.. thts how it is.


Believe me. It's not peanuts from our end.



Mvlab said:


> And why was you rated low? What do you think? Was it your high demands, appearance, jealousy (females), or just pure widespread misogyny ( males). Seriously, what do you think. We have to rate right after the trip, so it can't be retaliation ( like in your case). Self criticism, please.


I didn't say if I saw the ratings go up or down.


----------



## Nature_BOY

lilCindy said:


> Believe me. It's not peanuts from our end.
> 
> with due respect (not tht one's deserving from what I gather from previous posts)...
> 
> take the bus, next time....


----------



## ubergirl182

lilCindy said:


> Believe me. It's not peanuts from our end.
> 
> I didn't say if I saw the ratings go up or down.


for a 5 dollar up front pricing for a pdx PAX a cab would be 25 please tell me again how uber is expensive.


----------



## wb6vpm

great bambino said:


> you should really start taking taxis... this is how uber drivers deal with people like you down in the south
> 
> Three women were left stranded on the side of the road Monday night after their Uber driver abandoned them.
> 
> Rachelle Tessmer and two other friends began their Uber ride to the Seminole Casino in Immokalee as normal.
> 
> "We did a little small talk (with the driver) like, 'Oh what's your name?' We were just trying to be friendly, introduce ourselves, and saying we're going to the casino to celebrate our friend's birthday and he seemed fine," she said.
> 
> But when they started singing along to the radio and taking pictures, the night took a turn for the worst.
> 
> "He began to seem agitated, he started to swerve, started to slam on his brakes, he was turning his music up and down," Tessmer said.
> 
> When the driver, known only as Alberto, noticed the women exchanging worried looks, he asked them if they wanted to see crazy. He then slammed on his brakes so hard, the women flew into the front seats.
> 
> Shortly after, Alberto violently pulled over to the side of the road, kicked them out of the car and left.
> 
> The women walked nearly four blocks to a church, the only source of light in the area, near the intersection of Rivers and Immokalee roads. They called Rob Gest, another Uber driver, who was happy to rescue them after hearing the panic in their voices.
> 
> "I could not see them from the road, it was pitch black," he said.
> 
> Gest took them to the casino, where the women continued the night's festivities.
> 
> The women later reported the incident to Uber. The company is now investigating the case and is issuing them a refund.


hahahahahaha


----------



## Mvlab

lilCindy said:


> Believe me. It's not peanuts from our end.
> 
> I didn't say if I saw the ratings go up or down.


Ratings go up very slowly, if your base rating is high, but down significantly faster, if somebody gives you 1 star ( simple arithmetics ). So, obviously you meant a drop. One more time- what do you think about reasons drivers rated you low?


----------



## mKat

lilCindy said:


> This is something I did when I was immature


You're still immature.


----------



## LAS0023

lilCindy said:


> I don't think so. I've seen my rating change immediately after a trip many times before.


Not necessarily from that driver. Could have been from a previous ride. Regardless...using your logic, you'd have no problem with a driver re-rating you lower after he sees his rating lowered from your trip...


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.


From what I glean from your posts, you expect that every driver will rate you fairly, yet you give yourself a pass on not rating fairly. There is are several names for that, once of which is "double standard". I have little tolerance for that.

1. If you want scrape, bow and kowtow, order a limousine and pay limousine rates. You are demanding limousine service but paying rates that are little more than the bus. Yes, I have read what you have posted about what you pay versus what the driver receives, but, still unless there is a surge, you are not paying limousine rates. You are fortunate that the water is available at all, now you are demanding that it be *chilled*? You confirm my suspicion that you are far too demanding a passenger. If you want these things, tip for them or pay limousine rates. Water and the means to chill it cost something called "money". Limousine rates are what they are for a reason.

2. This is not unreasonable. When the customer boards, I say "Good Morning/Evening/Afternoon", begin the trip, verify the destination, then go. Upon arrival, I thank the customer, ask him if he has everything then bid him be careful getting out of the car.

3. You are a big girl, now. You can speak up for yourself. If the heat is too high; if the air condition is too cold; if the air condition is not high enough; if the heat is not enough or if you prefer fresh to canned air, ask your driver in a courteous and businesslike manner to make the adjustments. Most of us do want you to be comfortable. We can not read minds to know how long you were standing on the corner or if you have been dancing all night. If I could read minds, I would be sitting on the porch of my mansion on Foxhall Road, sipping a Dominion Root Beer and watching the traffic go by the house.

4. I am way past forty, but I have the AUX cord because my passengers might want it. Just understand that I must drive this car, so do not become unhappy because I will not tolerate to your gangster rap, disco, opera or anything by Taylor Swift or Gwen Stefani. Oh, and if you want the AUX cord, again, you are a big girl. Speak up, young lady, we are now in the post-feminist era, so young ladies can be both seen and heard.

5. I agree in principle. Still, be aware that I can not clean up after every passenger nor am I always aware that someone decided to use my car as his private trash can. I do have a litter bag and a dust buster and am not averse to taking out either, if I must. Yet again, you are a big girl now; speak up.

6. Long experience has dictated to me that as a driver, I speak when spoken to. On occasion, again, experience will indicate it to me, I can interrupt, but, as a rule, during the trip, I speak only when spoken to.

7. I do not disagree on this one. I do not know how many females I have seen who weigh all of forty kilos schlepping fifty kilos worth of suitcases on a cart. They hail a cab, the driver, who is built like a fullback stops, pops but keeps his hands on the wheel. Did his mother fail to raise him properly? If I see suitcases, I get out and at least open the trunk. I will reach for them, but if the customer wants to load them himself, that is fine. I do similar if I see someone with her hands full. I can at least get out and get the door. My mother raised me right.

8. Would you prefer that the driver push his seat up to the point that he can not control the vehicle properly, get into a collision and you suffer bodily injury? As another poster suggested, if it is just you, ask to sit in the front or go to the right side of the vehicle. If there are three or four of you, put the shortest one behind the driver/

9. I do not disagree.

10. You would think that people would know that, but I guess that it takes all kinds.

11. Understand that Murphy rides Uber. When I get Mr. Smello, or Smoky who puts out the smoke but drags in the smell with him, you, my next customer, are always two doors down from where Mr. Smello gets out. Please, be understanding, accept my explanation of what happened and do not downrate me for something that is not my fault.

12. Uber's pick up times are not always accurate. Understand, too, that the application has no way of knowing that there is a fire on the way to your pickup address and it is necessary for me to take a detour. Finally, understand that I did not set that fire.

13. Did the thought ever occur to you that I might be looking at traffic and not you? Do not give yourself too much credit.

14. If you want the door opened, have you hands full. If your hands are not full and you want the door opened, summon a limousine and pay for it. Limousine rates are what they are for a reason.

15. If you want five for five, tell me that as you get out and keep up your side of the bargain.

16. I agree.

17. Once more, you are a big girl now. If you want something, ask for it. If your telephone is low, ask for the charger.

18. Usually, I keep the radio OFF. It is an old cab habit.

19. I do not want my customers eating or drinking because they drop crumbs, spill drinks and use my car as their personal trash can. If I spill something, then I have only myself to blame. Still, it is unprofessional to eat or drink while you have a customer. TNC drivers are not professionals, though. If you want a professional, summon a cab or a limousine and pay for it. Cab and limousine rates are what they are for a reason.

20. TNC drivers are dilettantes, not professionals. If you want someone who knows where he is going, they have taxicabs and limousines for that. If you are going to pay cut rates, you are going to get a GPS hugger. Cab and limousine rates are what they are for a reason.

21. Yes, Uber has notified you, which means have your toes on the kerb when I get there. Understand, too, when the sign reads *NO STANDING 4-6:30 P.M.,* and it is 5:15 P.M.that means that I can not sit there and wait until you decide that you are good and ready to come out of the address.

22. If you are unwilling to cross the street or leg it a block, then do not hold me to the application's ETA. In addition, if you summon a ride at an event and the streets are blocked, understand that I am going to cancel if I can not cover your request in a reasonable amount of time. I am not going to spend twenty minutes trying to pick you up for your eight dollar trip.

23. Uber suggests the mints and gum. If you do not want them, do not take them.

24. ......then do not ask me about bad experiences with my other customers.

25. If you want a professional, summon a limousine or a taxicab and pay for it. This IS America, you get that for which you pay. Now, if you were to state "It is unsafe", that would be a _*hoss uvva' diff'rint cullah*_.

26. Finally, if you want a professional driver, summon a limousine or a taxicab and pay for it. You get that for which you pay.

You are far too demanding a passenger. Please consider tipping you Uber or Lyft drivers for all that you demand. If you are picked up in a reasonable amount of time, receive a safe ride in a reasonably clean vehicle that delivers you to your destination in a reasonable amount of time (assuming the absence of traffic hazards beyond the driver's control) and the driver is civil, you should give him his five starts. If you want scrape, bow and kowtow, summon a limousine. If you do not want to pay for a limousine but want a driver who knows what he is doing, summon a taxicab. Still, if you come to the Capital of Your Nation, I do hope that I do not even have you as a customer on Uber Taxi, or, even as a street hail. I will pass over UberX.

Despite the foregoing, I am glad to have your posting here. We hear from far too few users.


----------



## Steved888

take a few cab rides and compare them to uber drivers, what a joke


----------



## Jinxstone

Best way to get 5 stars is to make lilCindy walk.


----------



## SuzeCB

lilCindy said:


> As I stated. This kind of rating is not something I am proud of. I would change it if I could. I was an immature kid then.


You still are, if you don't understand that rating an Uber driver with four stars is a vote for that driver to be deactivated.


----------



## steveK2016

lilCindy said:


> Thank you for agreeing with me that those were lame posts. I've made no contradictions. Do you really think how a driver rate me has NOTHING to do with ratings? SERIOUS? It's certainly part of the entire picture. If I see that my rider rating go considerably down after I leave the Uber car, am I supposed to smile and think how wonderful his performance was if I know know the contempt he had for me the entire trip?
> 
> Also, do you think I'm the only rider that rates this way? If so, please ignore this little worthless piece of advice.
> 
> Do you think that's a personal attack? I don't. She was boasting about how hot she is. I was just questioning her veracity.


You need to really think this through because you're about dead in the water here,

Let's say for ONE second that a driver met all 25 of your criteria for a GUARANTEE 5 star rating.

He was the unicorn driver, the perfect specimen based on your very own criteria.

...perfect performance, perfect vehicle, perfect everything.... but at the end of the trip, he rates you a 1 for whatever reason. Maybe YOU smelled bad. Maybe you said something that offended him. Maybe... maybe... maybe...

Yet you will see the down rating and give him a bad rating purely on the fact that he down rated you for whatever reason he deemed necessary.

How exactly is that rating based on performance, you might as well state that your real 26th criteria is that a driver rate you a 5 star, regardless of your own faults....

Stay classy lilCindy stay classy...

Of course you are not the only pax that rates this way, but that doesn't excuse your behavior it just puts you in the bottom percentile of Pax riders that drivers call Paxholes.... doesn't make you right or any better of a paxhole....


----------



## brianboru

lilCindy said:


> I don't think so. I've seen my rating change immediately after a trip many times before.


No surprise there. You must be just as obnoxious in person.


----------



## lilCindy

steveK2016 said:


> You need to really think this through because you're about dead in the water here,
> 
> Let's say for ONE second that a driver met all 25 of your criteria for a GUARANTEE 5 star rating.
> 
> He was the unicorn driver, the perfect specimen based on your very own criteria.
> 
> ...perfect performance, perfect vehicle, perfect everything.... but at the end of the trip, he rates you a 1 for whatever reason. Maybe YOU smelled bad. Maybe you said something that offended him. Maybe... maybe... maybe...
> 
> Yet you will see the down rating and give him a bad rating purely on the fact that he down rated you for whatever reason he deemed necessary.
> 
> How exactly is that rating based on performance, you might as well state that your real 26th criteria is that a driver rate you a 5 star, regardless of your own faults....
> 
> Stay classy lilCindy stay classy...
> 
> Of course you are not the only pax that rates this way, but that doesn't excuse your behavior it just puts you in the bottom percentile of Pax riders that drivers call Paxholes.... doesn't make you right or any better of a paxhole....


How would you rate your "perfect passenger" if you realized they just rated YOU a one?


----------



## steveK2016

lilCindy said:


> How would you rate your "perfect passenger" if you realized they just rated YOU a one?


Doesn't matter, because my criteria wasn't posted here on display. Yours was and one of your main points was that you rate based on performance yet you contradict yourself here.

But since you asked, first let's establish what my perfect passenger is. The #1 criteria of "perfect" is this: how much did they tip? If they tipped me any amount above $10, I don't care if they rated me a 1. Cash pays the bills not stars.

So if they didn't tip me, then they were not perfect passengers. If they tipped me, the likelihood that they would down rate me is slim to none. Almost like a reverse catch 22...

Now to note, I do not down rate for not tipping. As long as a passenger arrives at the destination without being rude to me or destroying my car, they get a 5 star. That's all there is to my criteria. Done. You accomplish those two things and you get a 5 star. Pretty simple huh lilCindy ?

Yet you still think your demands are reasonable...

What IS your rating Cindy?


----------



## Mvlab

lilCindy said:


> How would you rate your "perfect passenger" if you realized they just rated YOU a one?


I, personally, don't go back and change raitings. Unbelievable, right?


----------



## Xanvel

So many talking points, not enough real dialogue or effective communication. I read through 10 pages of this to come to the conclusion that nothing that was expressed here or the rebuttal by drivers will be taken to heart. Some of the Op's suggestions are common sense (if there really were such a thing) and some were subjective. The rating system sucks. Uber Drivers are not professional drivers, but people simply sharing their rides for a few dollars, and the OP will one day be one of those people over 40 that she seems to hold so little regard for, and hopefully will remember the error of her ways.

Next thread.


----------



## steveK2016

lilCindy still waiting for your pax rating...


----------



## Flacco

CindyPoo,

It's me again from Florida. After much thought I think you are a troll and a guy. My extensive research and connections found your real profile picture: https://theofficialworldsgreatesttroll.com/

That's right, you and your little wiener. The both of you.


----------



## stoof

I'm not going to worry about it. If Uber doesn't work for me that's all good. My expectations were that I would be giving a safe and cost effective ride at a savings. Ride share has to have a benefit for everyone. I keep a clean car, I give a comfortable and safe drive to the destination of your choice. Sure, I'll adjust the AC, change the radio station and even provide you with a charging station for your device. Those are simple things and we all still benefit but when I have to provide snacks and refreshments then my benefit kind of goes away. It either works for me or it doesn't. If it doesn't then I'll move on to something more rewarding elsewhere.


----------



## lilCindy

Xanvel said:


> Uber Drivers are not professional drivers,
> Next thread.


You are about the 10th person that has said this. But guess what. Yes you are! Although I want to give you a one-star for your totally sloppy attitude I think more highly about you than you think about yourself. I think of you as a professional driver. Do a Google search and you will see that over advertised with the words "become a professional driver"
If you are receiving pay for driving somebody somewhere, that makes you a professional driver.


----------



## Flacco

lilCindy said:


> You are about the 10th person that has said this. But guess what. Yes you are! Although I want to give you a one-star for your totally sloppy attitude I think more highly about you than you think about yourself. I think of you as a professional driver. Do a Google search and you will see that over advertised with the words "become a professional driver"
> If you are receiving pay for driving somebody somewhere, that makes you a professional driver.


LilCindy,

I am starting to like you for staying in here, being persistent and taking some heat.

Uber lies and lies. They get sued all the time, in part, for their lies. You read what Uber advertised and took it literally. From a Driver's perspective, a good Driver will drive super safe and the inside of the car should be clean.

A lot of people can read the same thing and have a different understanding of it. I do understand your point and I can read the Ad both ways.

Almost all of your Uber Drivers are people just trying to get by like you are.

I drive and ride too and have been in 2 ratty vehicles but knew the guys were broke so I still gave them 5 stars. I have also been in a lot of nice vehicles.

BTW, my prior posts on your thread were meant in humor for the other members and no ill intent toward you. If you were offended, I apologize.

I am not trying to get everyone to just get along as this thread would become boring : )


----------



## Fowlpants

Flacco said:


> My rider rating is much higher than LilCindy as I tip every trip. Mine is a 4.99. I got an Uber for my friends girlfriend and she did not tip so I lost my 5 stars.


4.99 is vastly superior to 5.0


----------



## great bambino

UberLaLa said:


> This is a _joke..._


unfortunately its not joke this was in the Naples florida news. i dont no his side of the story i not sure what pissed him off about the women. he left them in no mans like the desert with alligators. he lost money on the trip cause its a long trip and the ride was cancelled



lilCindy said:


> How would you rate your "perfect passenger" if you realized they just rated YOU a one?


if they tip me and dont break my door i give them a 5 star


----------



## I_Like_Spam

lilCindy said:


> If you are receiving pay for driving somebody somewhere, that makes you a professional driver.


technically your correct

but really, uber is still amateur hour as uber convinced hundreds of 1000s they can make good money playing taxi in their personal cars at bargain basement rates.

don't worry ,hun, the uber fad will fade soon enuf, and it will get tougher to get an uber at any price


----------



## Mvlab

I_Like_Spam said:


> technically your correct
> 
> but really, uber is still amateur hour as uber convinced hundreds of 1000s they can make good money playing taxi in their personal cars at bargain basement rates.
> 
> don't worry ,hun, the uber fad will fade soon enuf, and it will get tougher to get an uber at any price


Technically she is. Also it is true that if she ever received pocket money from her parents that makes her a professional daughter, aid from the state- professional parasite.


----------



## john2g1

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


It *really *sounds like you need to be in the UberSELECT market. Every driver needs to have 4.8 score or better, they get paid more so they are able to better cater to your needs, and the standard of "clean" is higher.

I know other drivers have said it but you really need to think about what you are paying and what you are getting. A taxi (in my market anyway) is more or less 3 times as expensive as UberX, offer zero amenities, are not required to help you with your bags, do not open the door for you, and could give a **** less about their car's cleanliness. Additionally unless they preform a 911 level violation you have next to no recourse for the actions of a taxi driver.

I see riders (and two idiot drivers) on forums say "fair market value" all of the time. The reality is that Uber has created an artificial market and tries to uphold standards that was meant for the original Uber aka UberBlack aka 4.5ish times as expensive as what you pay. The "fair market" is taxis (3x UberX) and limo/livery (3-5x UberX). UberBLACK is a "towncar class" limo service BTW.

1. Honestly the water is 50-50... UberX drivers are by far the biggest providers of water but they are paid the least. The more professional classes of Uber do not because who knows where that bottle of water came from?

4. Nope I think you're saying a driver under 40 should have an AUX cord for his/her own use like a phone charger but:

Who uses AUX cords? I have Bluetooth and cell phone USB capabilities
Riders destroy AUX cords (I'm on my 3rd one in less than 364 days time)
Some cars don't carry it (see point 1)
The iPhone 7 (a popular Uber phone) can't use it
5. How clean is clean? What if there is inclimate weather? Spend $1.50 extra after every fair? Spend $6 -$40 multiple times a week?

7. I help with bags because I don't want you damaging my car above anything else. What if I'm elderly? What if I'm a 90ish pound woman and your bag is 75 pounds? Honestly UberX is a door to door rideshare service. I come to you on time in a clean (relatively) vehicle, safely transport you to your destination.... The End

13. Fair point but some people are just as suspicious of you sitting behind them as you are of their constant looking. BTW how would you know unless you were looking? I'm talking about the mirror of course turning all of the way around while in motion is not safe.

14. Fair point soooo does a door opening increase my non AUX cord 4 star to a 5 star?

15. Nah... If you screwed up and I'm perfect you deserve what you got. Additionally if you take multiple rides how can you be certain you down-rated the correct person?

16. I agree however, not every driver has a no food drink policy and caffeine is an addictive drug. If you feel the need to consume caffeine I assume that it will aide in my safe arrival. Your life is in the drivers hand let him/her do what they need to do. If they are fatigued on the other hand then down-rate but inform the driver first.

21. Are your toes on the curb exactly where the pin is? Also a litany of issues can arise (road blocks, Uber not connecting properly, low data service). I enjoy good communication as a driver and a rider.

22. See 21. IDK about your town but Atlanta host some really big events and concerts. Would you like to wait 1 hour as I drive upstream against traffic and ill-tempered cops? Or would you rather walk a block as I continue to attempt to come to you?

26. Yeah.... You want to think. UberTAXI, UberBLACK, and UberSUV are professional drivers. Everyone else are amateurs regardless of how professional they present themselves. Oh and UberX? That's an amateur driver that's giving you the friends and family discount soo...


----------



## Jennyma

Hi, Cindy,
I drive for Lyft and perhaps you want to try us instead of Uber. I will try to answer your questions constructively. I will start off saying that your comments about tipping and starting with 3 stars are very discouraging. As a driver, I start every rider with 5 stars and they have to do something _negative_ to get me to go below that. About 60% of my Lyft riders leave tips. Would you not tip any other service provider? Do you tip the bartender who just spent 40 seconds giving you alcohol but not someone you are trusting your safety with, especially if you might be impaired or a little vulnerable, to get you home?

1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is *not an entitlement*, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
_Yes in this instance it is. When I started driving, when it was all new, I did provide water. Very few people took it. I offered it when I saw the ride was a long one. It's just not affordable for me to provide it. I sometimes will have a bottle in my cup holder. If you ask you might get it._
2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
_Always_
3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
_I usually have the ac on because I like it cold. In the winter months (this is cali) or when it's cooler outside I ask pax if the temperture is okay._
4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
_I have one, I don't expect to use it unless a long ride._
5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
_Always and I have a dustbuster in trunk for inbetween rides_
6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
_No. I talk when spoken to. I don't engage in a conversation unless I have been invited into it. I leave people alone who are on phones or quiet. I try to limit convesations so I can focus on the road._
7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
_As a woman driver this isn't much of an issue. I do help women with luggage that appear older than myself. I always go to the trunk and it looks like I am helping but I just want to be sure no one is messing up my car. I never just pop trunk and stay in my seat. I have headed to the back to supervise when men are loading and some do think I am attempting to help, and say, oh no, I have it. I am surprised that a lot of male drivers don't try to help._
8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
_Not an issue_
9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
_Not an issue, but pax need to understand this also._
10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
_Agreed_
11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
_Yeah, I've had a couple of horrible smelling pax, some from the gym and some who are heavy smokers or carrying food. It takes me out of work for 15 minutes to air out my car. I always do but hopefully you are never one of those pax._
12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
_Lyft apps is completely wrong with the estimated time, does not account for traffic. _
13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
_I do not want to see you._
14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
_Not going to happen._
15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
_I think only people that KNOW they deserve a lower rating are looking to see how theirs is effected. Most riders aren't concerned. It's only the low rated ones that are. _
16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will *no* exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
_Well, that is the risk you take. I have noticed a relaxation when women pax get in the car with a woman driver._
17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
_You can ask me if you can charge your phone. I have andriod, and IPHONE cords and extra plugs for pax, just let me know if you need to do it._
18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
_I keep my radio down low at a station I like, if the ride is a long one, I usually ask pax if they have a station they like._
19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
_I will sip coffee or a drink if I need it. You can have a beverage with a lid, no food. I don't eat in front of pax._
20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
_I can be taken to an area I have never been in before. I will follow the GPS and not make any illegal U turns or infractions. If you know a better way then the GPS is directing please tell me._
21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
_I don't call unless it's a minute till you get called a NO SHOW._
22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
Sometimes the address can't be seen at night, or the ping is wrong. 
_If you are going to wait like a diva 4 cars behind me when you see I'm waiting for you uphead, you are just looking for problems. If you see me drive up away from you, call me and let me know._
23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
_You aren't getting a cold bottle of water but I do have gum and mints. I don't offer anything, they are in my cup holder for you to take if you want it. Many pax appreciate it. Fresh breath is always good for everyone._
24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
_Don't wonder, we will be talking about you if you do something interesting._
25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
_I never initiate phone calls_
26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
_I am not a professional driver. I have another profession, I do this on the side._


----------



## asriznet

oh my, if i were to be doing all that 26 items, a 5 star won't even do it for me, i would prefer a fat tip on my center console before you leave the car, thank you.


----------



## steveK2016

We know you're online lilCindy stop avoiding it and post a screenshot of your pax rating.


----------



## asriznet

i think instead of listing points of achieving 5 star rating, she should be listing down points that drivers will get a lower than 5 ratings..

let's see...


----------



## Flacco

Fowlpants said:


> 4.99 is vastly superior to 5.0


I explained this to a rider who was mad that he had a 4.97. I told him that when I see a 5 star that it probably is a new or fairly new rider and that a 4.97 showed an excellent Pax. I wish that I could pick up 4.90 to 4.97 as all my rides as most tip. I have never seen a 4.99 except mine after 3,000 trips.



asriznet said:


> i think instead of listing points of achieving 5 star rating, she should be listing down points that drivers will get a lower than 5 ratings..
> 
> let's see...


Dude,

Are you encouraging her to write another essay??? OMG LOLOL


----------



## Flacco

lilCindy said:


> I am starting to think that the little Uber car icons near me are not really there or maybe Uber is showing cars that already have passengers. I have been requesting a ride for 5 minutes and cannot get a ride still!


You might be joking but maybe not. The Rider App shows cars available. As soon as one accepts a request, it is taken off the screen.


----------



## asriznet

lilCindy said:


> I am starting to think that the little Uber car icons near me are not really there or maybe Uber is showing cars that already have passengers. I have been requesting a ride for 5 minutes and cannot get a ride still!


you know why? check the number just below your uber name beside your display photo on your rider app...

if you get cancellations, you might want to change your uber name too if it's showing as cindy or lilcindy because you have alerted a whole bunch of drivers in UP on which rider to avoid... for me thankfully i'm nowhere close...


----------



## Flacco

asriznet said:


> yeah please post another thread so she can expect more death threats in her inbox lol
> 
> only then we can finally say farewell to lilCindy


Even with her outrageous list, this has been one of the funnier threads in the 1.5 years I have been a member. I will give her that.


----------



## BusyBee

lilCindy said:


> Guess what. I am waiting for an Uber right now to give me a ride to have a few drinks. He better behave...


Didn't I tell you to take a taxi from now on?


lilCindy said:


> I am starting to think that the little Uber car icons near me are not really there or maybe Uber is showing cars that already have passengers. I have been requesting a ride for 5 minutes and cannot get a ride still!


Haha! I saw your name so I let it ping out, haha!!!.


----------



## lilCindy

Never mind, a car is coming. It's been fun!


----------



## Flacco

asriznet said:


> you know why? check the number just below your uber name beside your display photo on your rider app...
> 
> if you get cancellations, you might want to change your uber name too if it's showing as cindy or lilcindy because you have alerted a whole bunch of drivers in UP on which rider to avoid... for me thankfully i'm nowhere close...


LilCindy, he is referring to your Uber rating. Is it 5.0 or just a "little" below that???? LOLOL


----------



## asriznet

BusyBee said:


> Didn't I tell you to take a taxi from n
> 
> Haha! I saw your name so I let it ping out, haha!!!.


holy cow!! you get a ping all the way from MN to perth? that's crazy on how many drivers have avoided her ping.....


----------



## Mvlab

lilCindy said:


> Never mind, a car is coming. It's been fun!


After your few drinks before you request an Uber to go home don't forget to take a shower and wash your mouth. I'd like to remind you also to hand list of your demands to the driver.


----------



## Flacco

Can you imagine 224 posts on this thread>>>??? OMG


----------



## G Trip

steveK2016 said:


> We know you're online lilCindy stop avoiding it and post a screenshot of your pax rating.


She won't. She's embarrassed at how bad it is and we all know this. I admit I'm a little curious as to just how bad.


----------



## Cklw

Flacco said:


> Can you imagine 224 posts on this thread>>>??? OMG


We disregarded the dont feed the trolls

Does she do poo or uberx?


----------



## Ex_Uber_Ant

After reading your exhaustive list, I only want to say:

"TAKE A DAMN TAXI, PERIOD!"


----------



## Flacco

Cklw said:


> We disregarded the dont feed the trolls
> 
> Does she do poo or uberx?


Probably Lyft and Lyft line after the Uber Drivers in her home town show that list around..LOLOL


----------



## G Trip

lilCindy said:


> Never mind, a car is coming. It's been fun!


So it took 15 mins to find a new or desperate driver to agree to pick you up. I'd recommend having a friend make the request for the ride home so you're not waiting as long.

After 12 pages of comments, the advice _to _the thread title of "How to get 5 stars, Avoid 1 star" can be summed up very simply : AVOID LOW-RATED PASSENGERS SUCH AS lilcindy!!!


----------



## Uberingdude

G Trip said:


> She won't. She's embarrassed at how bad it is and we all know this. I admit I'm a little curious as to just how bad.


LOL! Man, now I'm dying to know what it is too. Wonder if it could be in the threes. Anyone ever seen a pax with score in the threes before?


----------



## Peter Vann

lilCindy said:


> I'm curious. Are there any points here that you disagree with? In fact, are there any points here that are not just COMMON SENSE?





lilCindy said:


> These are all personal attacks on me. I still haven't heard a single disagreement with anything from my list.


Hello Cindy - I appreciate your list. But - bottled water? I have a 4.9 star rating and have never offered that. Regarding knowledge of the city / roads: often in Seattle there are traffic revisions, closed roads, construction, etc. and the GPS I use is sometimes vague as to the best route. But sometimes I end up taking the slightly longer route and so far my riders seem to be fine with that. Overall, I think your list is more advice on how to get 6 stars.


----------



## Son of the Darkness

Honestly the trick is volume. The more rides you take the less each one can affect the total. And it only goes back by a 500 ride window, so it's a floating goal post. Just drive, and don't worry about your rating.

And also, don't talk to them. Hi, goodbye, that's it. Give them a book to read or something.

Oh..!! And don't take UberFool requests.. Let them pass. The Entitled Ones. Those are the same f people you stand in line behind to order food. "Does the pickle touch the ketchup? Does the lettuce touch the meat? Do a drink come with that?"


----------



## Uberingdude

G Trip said:


> So it took 15 mins to find a new or desperate driver to agree to pick you up!


I bet SadUber would gladly pick her up.


----------



## john2g1

Uberingdude said:


> I bet SadUber would gladly pick her up.


To bad his "Young White Female" (or what lilCindy is) bag would creep her out!!!

LOL **spitting drink**


----------



## greys

lilCindy said:


> I'm curious. Are there any points here that you disagree with? In fact, are there any points here that are not just COMMON SENSE?


attn troll.. is it orgasmic to rile up a bunch of folks.. is Minnesota life that slow you are posting diatribes of what you think you deserve.. if you are in the realm of serious.. and the state sees fit to allow you behind a wheel.. go ahead and drive for a couple weeks.. then you see about having a ice cold Fiji for me when I'm the 21st ride of the day when you make 12¢ a minute to shut outside waiting for me to finish getting ready or run the taxiw bell at 1:46am. 
this ain't grandmas house. you want Primo service call the limo company or here's a thought bring cash or get a Venmo try being generous?

if you're a troll well done but dang you got too much time on your hands. prolly a customer service rep for Uber is why

if you just look like you ate a troll. well I guess you're welcome to sit in your cave eating beans from a can and keep bangin out these words of wisdom for us peons


----------



## great bambino

she must have very low rating



greys said:


> attn troll.. is it orgasmic to rile up a bunch of folks.. is Minnesota life that slow you are posting diatribes of what you think you deserve.. if you are in the realm of serious.. and the state sees fit to allow you behind a wheel.. go ahead and drive for a couple weeks.. then you see about having a ice cold Fiji for me when I'm the 21st ride of the day when you make 12¢ a minute to shut outside waiting for me to finish getting ready or run the taxiw bell at 1:46am.
> this ain't grandmas house. you want Primo service call the limo company or here's a thought bring cash or get a Venmo try being generous?
> 
> if you're a troll well done but dang you got too much time on your hands. prolly a customer service rep for Uber is why
> 
> if you just look like you ate a troll. well I guess you're welcome to sit in your cave eating beans from a can and keep bangin out these words of wisdom for us peons


 if she was customer service rep she would not be able to speak only in automated responses


----------



## asriznet

lilCindy said:


> Oh boys guess where I am now I am riding in Uber right now are you guys still talking about me? You guys have no life hahaha driver says he does not know about uberpeople but I know he already lied to me one time is he lying again what should I rate him?


Seriously u are only in your uber now? Did the previous driver cancelled on you?


----------



## asriznet

lilCindy said:


> I going back now you dummy


Come cindy, i know you are shy so i'll start with showing mine...

I would be honest i've only taken 20 uber rides as a rider.










Your turn...


----------



## Son of the Darkness

lilCindy said:


> He took me thru McDonald's drive thru and even paid I like him he's cute too


 Cheap and easy.. My kinda woman.


----------



## Toonces-the-cat

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Wouldn't you rather have 5 bucks? Who cares about 5 stars? Don't you want to get paid.


----------



## Uberingdude

Have a few to drink Cindy?


----------



## Toonces-the-cat

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Stop spoiling pax. Don't offer gum, water or aux cables. Why should you? They will rate you how ever they want to. When I first started driving, I fell for that BS the Uber fed me. I offered water and my ratings dropped. As a driver all you need to do is have a clean car and get the pax to their destination safely. That's it. You are not there to entertain, offer warm towels and a neck massage. The pax should be kissing your (fill in the blank) that you have agreed to used your personal car to transport them for 90 cents a mile before expenses.


----------



## UberLaLa

lilCindy said:


> Oh boys guess where I am now I am riding in Uber right now are you guys still talking about me? You guys have no life hahaha driver says he does not know about uberpeople but I know he already lied to me one time is he lying again what should I rate him?


2 Stars -1 for Lying!


----------



## negeorgia

#25, I hate that Uber lets my stacked request have access to call me. I do not answer the phone when I am still with rider #1.


----------



## UberLaLa

great bambino said:


> unfortunately its not joke this was in the Naples florida news. i dont no his side of the story i not sure what pissed him off about the women. he left them in no mans like the desert with alligators. he lost money on the trip cause its a long trip and the ride was cancelled
> 
> if they tip me and dont break my door i give them a 5 star


But the poster asked, _Someone say 'this is a joke'..._no?


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Cindy its best to not come back to the forum as a man, because you would get your ass handed to you with your disconnected sense of reality.

Im thinking that you may have some psychological disfunction so Im not going to go there as its wrong to bash people for their medical issues.

The only difference between you and entitled people in my market, is you dont have a emo dog. (no offense to dogs, or dog owners)

You need some perspective in your life, go travel just dont use TNC's, you will get the same reaction in any country you travel to with your delusions.

I like that "you were immature then" haha you regressing, look at you now, 10 years later, even worse.

You are describing a more exclusive and expensive service with your laundry list.

There is service that uber offers specifically for your needs its testing only in your market:

UBERtrunk
You get to ride with all the bottles of warm water. Dont worry they dont talk back. The cool thing is when the car gets a flat you can help the driver change the tire. The funny thing is, even the UBER driver would have enough decency to TIP, for you helping change the tire out. That should humble your azz.

I would like to buy you a very special gift, a mirror. Dont expect anyone to save you in a burning fire. Your like a short trip, not worth it.

Sad, very sad, but its the world we live in, blessed with kind and wholesome folks like yourself. shame on you. Clueless Cindy, im sure your parents didnt teach you to be this cruel and demanding.

Do you remember how to get back to the rock you climbed out from? Im sorry life sucks for you, but you should probably go away, all the nasty people in the world like yourself, miss you.

You certainly havent earned that 5* RESPECT, specially since you cant help yourself.


Let me know if i left anything out.


----------



## TheWanderer

Don't worry Cindy you are most likely a low rated passenger. Just remember, next time your driver cancels on you, it is most likely because you have a low rating.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

I hope you dont ever reproduce. 

Who would want you as a passenger, friend or partner? Certainly not a decent person, your lucky the driver gave you the time of day or even acknowledged your existence. It is people like you that ruin the UBER experience for both sides. I think I know your ex boyfriend, travis. You must have done some F d up shhh, cause even he didnt want to stay with you.

You can wear your short skirts all you want, at the end of the day, no one will be looking cause they can see right thru to your UGLY soul!

If i was the driver, i would drop you off on Golden Gate Bridge, so you can end it and stop punishing the world for your shortcomings. 

You would be lucky to have a 4.5 rating. lol
This is so fun, sure beats taking someone like yourself from point A to point B.


----------



## Michael1230nj

This has to be a put on


----------



## asriznet

RideShareJUNKIE : it's alright to entertain and feed the troll but don't get overly emotional by them...


----------



## Nature_BOY

lilCindy said:


> Oh boys guess where I am now I am riding in Uber right now are you guys still talking about me? You guys have no life hahaha driver says he does not know about uberpeople but I know he already lied to me one time is he lying again what should I rate him?


there you go.... cheapos loving cheap, after all the moans and groans, its uber time AGAIN


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

never my friend, im just really having fun with this! Unfortunately for her, i unloaded all my pax frustrations on this particular moment it seemed like it really hit home with pax characteristics that I see almost daily. 

You dont want to see me emotional, i start crying. Demanding cold bottled water.


----------



## Tony John

Well these advice are nice, but who follows it. My driver is a rude guy and would like to drive rashly. Many of the times I get complaint from the customers. I don't think I will get a 5 star ever. I will have to look for a new driver.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

OP is delusional and confused.

It is called Uber not Unicorn.


----------



## Mvlab

lilCindy said:


> He took me thru McDonald's drive thru and even paid I like him he's cute too


Hmmm... McDonald's drive thru... thinking about driver... next time for a "few drinks" go to the place where people got waisted. May be there you will be able to find a drunk, very drunk guy, who can accompany you in your Uber adventures.


----------



## Uberingdude

What happened to her McDonald's post?


----------



## Mvlab

Uberingdude said:


> What happened to her McDonald's post?


Deleted or edited. She realized that it didn't match her image here.


----------



## great bambino

i bet she sleeps with uber drivers to get 5 stars. then rates them on that


----------



## Mvlab

great bambino said:


> i bet she sleeps with uber drivers to get 5 stars. then rates them on that


I'd like to see her rating criteria in this case.


----------



## great bambino

i bet she dont mind being dominated


----------



## prsvshine

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lol
> 
> I don't know what's more sad, the fact that there are drivers who got rated poorly solely based on their looks (have you ever seen someone young age terribly due to some sort of drug binge?) or,
> 
> The fact that you think everyone out there rates like you so that the drivers should care and actually follow that long list you wrote.
> 
> Or the fact that you wrote the list
> 
> Or the fact that I'm legit responding to this.
> 
> Maybe all of the above.


Can we just nuke this thread and we can pretend it never happened.


----------



## Cklw

Uberingdude said:


> LOL! Man, now I'm dying to know what it is too. Wonder if it could be in the threes. Anyone ever seen a pax with score in the threes before?


Saw a lyft line request, rated 3.7. Her profile pic was scary. I let it ping out, i dont accept line or pool.


----------



## asriznet

Oh my what happened, did she deleted her account or got banned?


----------



## Flacco

Uberingdude said:


> LOL! Man, now I'm dying to know what it is too. Wonder if it could be in the threes. Anyone ever seen a pax with score in the threes before?


I picked up 4 people and the guy had a 3.0. I was curious and had my guard WAY up. The guy and the group were fine. I did not embarrass him and tell him that was the lowest rating I have ever seen. He must have taken one other trip and did not tip and the Driver slammed him with a 1 star. 1 plus 5 (everyone starts there) divided by 2 trips equals 3.

No, his cheap ass did not tip..LOLOL. Not that I was expecting one.


----------



## Uberingdude

asriznet said:


> Oh my what happened, did she deleted her account or got banned?


my guess is she's hung over.


----------



## steveK2016

Uberingdude said:


> my guess is she's hung over.


Walk of shame?


----------



## UberLaLa

asriznet said:


> Oh my what happened, did she deleted her account or got banned?


Only reason for Ban on UP is breaking their rules. lilCindy still here...


----------



## Mazda 6 ITouring

She is just trying to make herself feel important! Nobody really gives her any attention. When she gets in an Uber she just loves the idea of having the slightest little power over someone! Thank goodness most PAX understand how fortunate they are to have this mode of cheap transportation. If Uber didn't train PAX not to tip we would all be making more money. I didn't even read her list because she is not worth that much of my time...


----------



## Scoom

lilCindy said:


> As I stated. This kind of rating is not something I am proud of. I would change it if I could. I was an immature kid then.


And now you're an immature adult!!!


----------



## ThatGuyInLA

LOL, once got two older women from Venice going to Hollywood. They were talking about some socialite bullshit, something about who was sleeping with whom while they were in relationships with. I can't remember the comment but I chuckled, lightly (my bad). I guess they heard me and got offended. The remainder of the conversation, names were spoken in only single letters. So it turned into something like, "But M has been with S for years. I can't believe it but we found out he had been sleeping with J a few years ago and then S met J at such-and-such event. It was a scandal [gasp]"

LOL, like I give a shit about who you're talking about, and you can take your "eavesdropping on my private conversation" and shove it up your arse. You have something to say that you don't want me to hear, leave it for after you GTFO of MY car. Pretty sure that's my 1 3-star ride.

Pick up chick in Hollywood (2am), dest in Pasadena. Her and her boyfriend made out the entire time and I'm pretty sure she asked to have the music turned up so I couldn't hear them giving each other hand jobs in the back of my car. I almost miss the 110N exit from the 101 because a ******** was blocking me from moving over (my bad not being in the lane earlier wasn't familiar with that ramp and this was 10 months ago when I was NewBer). She asks that I stop driving so fast (was going the speed limit). I explain what happened and I didn't want to take here down the 110 the wrong direction. She's like, I don't care about that I just want to get home alive. (no duh *****, what have I done to make you think you're going to die?)

Then after I get to pasadena, she wants to change destination. ****ing dropping her BF off and then wants me to drop her off on Palms south of K-town. So here I am, making a 55mph trip so this probably Molly'd out ***** be happy. (I wish HUMBLE. had been released at this time so I could have played for her)

That's my only 1-star trip. Verified

PAX are dumb and demanding


----------



## negeorgia

Number 16. Don't be creepy. Is playing Jackson Browne 'the pretender' Creepy?


----------



## steveK2016

Uberingdude said:


> LOL! Man, now I'm dying to know what it is too. Wonder if it could be in the threes. Anyone ever seen a pax with score in the threes before?


Yes, I had accidentally accepted a ride from a Christine because I thought it was a surge ride. I went to check to see if there really was a surge or not, there wasn't, and I saw her rating: 3.6.

Nope, instantly canceled on Christine. I wasn't gonna find out why Christine was a 3.6 star rated pax. Probably lilCindy sorority sister...


----------



## Normanite

Ever let a Lyft with a profile pic showing a fierce frat bro making a fierce bro face while flashing some dopey "gang sign" ping out? I hear that happens.

My second-lowest rated passenger was something like 4.79 asking for a ride in a bad part of town. I figured it would make a good story. It didn't. She was one of the nicest, quietest riders ever. Best guess is her rating is a warning about sketchy pickups/destinations.

ETA I've only been driving a few weeks and this is how I interpret ratings so far:
5 - Brand spanking new! Coin toss
4.9 - Not bad, doesn't tip
4.8 - Not bad in broad daylight, may have had a drink one night and got prissy about something
4.7 - Might get interesting
4.6 - Quiet and aloof during the day, super-fussy after a few cocktails so the ride might not make it all the way without a confrontation; their home pickup marker happens to fall in an odd location so they find it frustrating that sooooo many drivers cannot interpret a GPS and have aired this grievance out loud.


----------



## lowcountry dan

I'm only going to say this, the riders that expect the most extra effort, i.e water, extra stops, and phone chargers rarely tip. That has been my personal experience. Most of the time they don't even bother to give you a 5 star no matter what you do for them. I simply conduct myself in the most professional way possible and hope for the best. In other words, hope I don't get a rider like the OP.

As far as mints, water and so forth. I don't want food or drink in my car. As for gum? Perish the thought. That may be odd, but that's how I feel.


----------



## GaryWinFlorida

lilCindy said:


> As I stated. This kind of rating is not something I am proud of. I would change it if I could. I was an immature kid then.



*Uber hasn't been around long enough for you to grow up!*

Shut up! Just shut up!

You are paying absolute crap for a safe door-to-door ride in a private car. You deserve to be treated with basic human respect and dignity and to be driven safely. That is it.

OMG I'm plotzing from this post!!!!!!!!!!!! And I'm a 4.9 driver with 2,500+ trips! I'm great at it and do the job very efficiently and even though it pays absolute crap I never take that out on or even mention it to my passengers. I treat them like gold. You would get thrown out onto the pavement!


----------



## canyon

lilCindy said:


> As I stated. This kind of rating is not something I am proud of. I would change it if I could. I was an immature kid then.


When was that last year? It sounds like you still have a lot to learn sweetheart.


----------



## nm339242

The worst part is that her concern over getting hit on by old, creepy guys is perfectly valid and normal. Unfortunately, most of the rest of her post was such entitled nonsense that it gets ignored


----------



## Pumpkin70

Uber and this stupid rating system sucks I have 2 navigation reports on me because of Ubers not so smart navigation....I do know my city but when I pick someone up in my area of knowledge they end up going way across town to somewhere I never heard of then along the way the app is saying turn this way and the passenger is saying go that way I tried Waze and Google maps...I don't give out water and snacks anymore I just try to get the rider from point A to B safely.


----------



## asriznet

UberLaLa said:


> Only reason for Ban on UP is breaking their rules. lilCindy still here...


oh yeah her account is still active... i just assumed because when i tried to click the link to some of her post and got an error message... are the mods helping to clean up her mess or has reality finally struck her to a point of realization... maybe we'll see a new lilCindy 

many is waiting to see what her next post will be...


----------



## Cklw

Uberingdude said:


> I bet SadUber would gladly pick her up.


He says he is starting a uber youtube channel, maybe he can have lilcindy as his first guest.


----------



## Spotscat

lilCindy said:


> So which of these points do you disagree with?


#1 - I'm not Delta, United, or American Airlines. I'm not handing out bottles of water, peanuts, candy, popcorn, magazines, meals, commemorative T-shirts, souvenir trinkets, or anything else on the ride. If you want a drink, we'll go by the mini-mart.

#3 - If you want the temperature changed, just ask.

#4 - I'm 60, and you'd be surprised how much I know about tech. The only reasons I don't have an Aux cord are because the vehicle I drive (2006 Navigator) doesn't have an Aux input on the radio, and I'm too lazy to buy the cord that would allow me (or you) to play music through the video input jacks on the DVD player.

#6 - If you want to talk, feel free to chime in. If not, I'll assume you are doing something else and leave you alone.

#8 - I have six seats in this vehicle for passengers. If you think it's too tight behind me, feel free to sit elsewhere.

#9 - I am old enough to be your grandfather. Flirting with me makes me think you are either deliberately with me, or else you have serious Daddy issues.

#13 - Considering the recent murder of an Uber driver in Chicago, keeping an eye on you helps to insure my personal safety and security.

#16 - Et tu, Brute! I don't want to hear you regurgitate last night's episode of Coast to Coast AM, Alex Jones, Hannity, Maddow, Bill Maher, or any other political bombthrowers. I don't want to hear about your love life, the men/women you've dated and dropped because they're a-holes, your most recent hospital stay, your terrible landlord, your past-due utility bills, or anything else. In fact, the fewer personal details I know about you, the happier I am!

#17 - Again, just ask. I can easily plug in a mini-USB or an iPhone charger to the jack in the front, but... when you leave your phone in my car (and you will) don't expect me to drop what I'm doing to return it to you. I used to leave power cords plugged in in the charger I had in the rear seating area, but after several light-fingered passengers...

#18 - Again, just ask. If you don't like my choice of music, I will be glad to change it for you. (Unless the Cardinals ball game is on. Asking me to change that is sacrilege.)

#20 - I'm not going to make any illegal or unsafe driving maneuvers just to save you .25 on the ride.

#22 - I will try to pick you up where you specify. Please be aware that traffic conditions, or the presence of the local police, may dictate that I have to pick you up elsewhere.

#24 - Don't ask questions you don't want to know the answer(s) to. If you ask about the worst passenger I've ever had, expect to be regaled with tales of drunken debauchery, projectile vomiting, hedonism, and more.

Please keep in mind -- This isn't a chauffeured limousine service with handmaidens and a concierge to attend to your every need or whim. You don't expect to get the same food or service at Waffle House that you do at Ruth's Chris - remember that this is basic, inexpensive, no-frills transportation. I'm here to get you to your destination quickly, reasonably comfortably, and safely - nothing more.

One last thing - in the words of Ronnie VanZant and Gary Rossington...

"Well, I appreciate your feelings and I don't want to pass you by
But I don't ask you about your business, don't ask me about mine"


----------



## sajer

Oh! my aheem. LCindy if your drivers or if your riding here in Manila and you expect that they will come on time, its impossible you need a GTA driver to make it possible specially here on our country, check the traffic here. and disobey a gps app and make sudden turn? Good Luck!! traffic patrol will earn much more money than you if you make sudden turns here in Manila. There is no second chance here if you make mistake. We Serve Us drivers and also human. We are not Slaves. Pls. try to drive for me and imagine I`ll demand all things you posted ;D. I think people like you are not riders nor passengers. People like you thinks you a God.


----------



## kdyrpr

lilCindy said:


> Bottled water is not expected. But it is appreciated.
> 
> So which of these points do you disagree with?


So you don't like the fact that I may be sipping coffee? How is that a problem? Especially since some mornings I get up at 4:00AM and drive. Most of your points are common sense. This one is not.


----------



## Syn

* Advice how to get 5 stars, avoid 1 stars*

Don't drive Cindy. Solved.

Because "wash car, lift my bags, wait on the street for multiple minutes, have cold bottled water, listen to by life stories, open door for me, etc" for $3.66 ain't gonna happen sweetheart.


----------



## Robert finnly

PrestonT said:


> #1: If you get a ping in Minneapolis and the name is Cindy, let it ping out.


Omfg yes who and what the ... I see why i get 3 stars for no reason people like this actually exist.. ugh


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

lilCindy said:


> I'm curious. Are there any points here that you disagree with? In fact, are there any points here that are not just COMMON SENSE?


You must realize that we have taken a 70% pay cut over the last 3 years! Sure, I had cold water and candy in the beginning when we were getting $2/mile, same as taxi rates. NOT ANY MORE! We are all killing our cars and going broke now. Now, you are lucky that I am even picking you up at these stupid rates! You will get a nice safe clean professional non-creepy ride with me, and I expect 5 stars EVERY TIME! No water or mints, NO aux cord, I control the music, I drive perfect and you better not make a mess! Obviously you dont realize that even a 4star rating is horrible for us. Too many 4stars (without ever getting a 3 2 or 1) can actually get us fired. You should be giving 5 stars every time, unless the car or driver is an absolute shit box!


----------



## UberLaLa

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> You must realize that we have taken a 70% pay cut over the last 3 years! Sure, I had cold water and candy in the beginning when we were getting $2/mile, same as taxi rates. NOT ANY MORE! We are all killing our cars and going broke now. Now, you are lucky that I am even picking you up at these stupid rates! You will get a nice safe clean professional non-creepy ride with me, and I expect 5 stars EVERY TIME! No water or mints, NO aux cord, I control the music, I drive perfect and you better not make a mess! Obviously you dont realize that even a 4star rating is horrible for us. Too many 4stars (without ever getting a 3 2 or 1) can actually get us fired. You should be giving 5 stars every time, unless the car or driver is an absolute shit box!


Travis hates Detroit...


----------



## lilCindy

I find it funny how many people here DEMAND tips. Does it makes sense for somebody who makes less than $200 in a weekend to pay a tip to someone with a bad attitude who makes over $700 on average in a weekend?


----------



## Cklw

Where do you get 700? A lot of drivers are part time, getting a few hundred a week. Paying the maintenance on there own cars. 

Do you know much gas they put in each week? The maintenance costs on the car, such oil changes, tires, fluid flushes and so. Then there are the miles we put on the car. 

After all is said and done, some of us are lucky to break 10/hr.

A lot of us do this instead of the traditional 2nd job, due to the flexibility it offers.

So if you are upset that you only make 200 in a weekend, you need to put your big girl panties on and get a better job. Otherwise suck it up buttercup.


----------



## lilCindy

Cklw said:


> Where do you get 700?


I've been asking several Uber drivers what they get.


----------



## Flacco

$700 gross for 70 hours maybe. There are twice as many Drivers here this summer as compared to last summer. 

Lil Cindy, 

If you are just getting by paycheck to paycheck, I would not even want a tip from you or anyone else in that position. In the rare chance that a College student tries to tip, I respectfully decline.

Happy 4th of July!!!! : ) : ) : )


----------



## lilCindy

Flacco said:


> $700 gross for 70 hours maybe. There are twice as many Drivers here this summer as compared to last summer.
> 
> Lil Cindy,
> 
> If you are just getting by paycheck to paycheck, I would not even want a tip from you or anyone else in that position. In the rare chance that a College student tries to tip, I respectfully decline.
> 
> Happy 4th of July!!!! : ) : ) : )


Maybe it's so in Florida, but not in Minneapolis. I've asked like 4 people this week what they get paid. And that was the average for the weekend according to them.

By the way. I found this article. I thought it'd might be helpful:
alvia dot com/uber-driver-ratings/


----------



## Flacco

Yep,

That article is great.

http://www.alvia.com/uber-driver-ratings/

How about you write another essay but this time for Rider ratings: How to get 5 stars

1. Toes on the curb with phone in hand looking for Driver
2-30. Up to you


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> I've been asking several Uber drivers what they get.


Each market is different. Some might be getting 700 thru rideshare, but you need to factor in the cost of business, gas, insurance, repairs, routine maitenance, and so forth.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

lilCindy said:


> I find it funny how many people here DEMAND tips. Does it makes sense for somebody who makes less than $200 in a weekend to pay a tip to someone with a bad attitude who makes over $700 on average in a weekend?


Oh yeah, and you should ALWAYS tip!. Remember, your ride is 1/3 of the price that it used to be a couple years ago! You should tip 50% minimum! You tip your waitress, you tip your stylist, you tip everybody but your Uber driver I don't get what people are thinking? Plus, it sounds like you're a server living on Tips?!?! Is it because the evil Travis lied to the public and said don't worry about that "the tip is included"? People don't realize that the good drivers with the newer cars can't afford to do this anymore without tips, so you're just going to get shit box cars and drivers if you don't tip! Nobody is making $700 a week let alone in a weekend! LOL


----------



## Mvlab

lilCindy said:


> Maybe it's so in Florida, but not in Minneapolis. I've asked like 4 people this week what they get paid. And that was the average for the weekend according to them.
> 
> By the way. I found this article. I thought it'd might be helpful:
> alvia dot com/uber-driver-ratings/


Good morning, sunshine! If I ask you a question about your look- answer will be " I am a beauty" or at least "cute", capish?


----------



## Cklw

So you asked 4 drivers? Thats not a very good sample size. You might just got lucky to get 4 people that make that much, or they might have exaggerated how much they make so they could convince themselves to keep driving.


On a side note about tipping. People will take a cab, pay $60 and still tip the cab driver. And the same person then will take an uber, same pick up and drop off spot, pay maybe $20 (including all fees), brag about how much they saved to the uber driver and not tip the uber driver, over an aux cable. Try asking a cabbie for an aux cable lol


----------



## ubergirl182

lilCindy said:


> Maybe it's so in Florida, but not in Minneapolis. I've asked like 4 people this week what they get paid. And that was the average for the weekend according to them.
> 
> By the way. I found this article. I thought it'd might be helpful:
> alvia dot com/uber-driver-ratings/


Lets say they are making 700 a weekend which i do doubt... its like for 20 or so hours a day.... The let take out the cost of Taxes (we have to pay our own..) there is 12% for SSI another 5ish for Medicare then the average of 15 Percent for federal. which is 32% so that at minimum is 224 which already take that 700 to less then 500 roughly 475. The you take out gas driving that much is likely a tank a day if not 2 My car take 40 to fill right now so at 2 tanks that is another 80 taking it to less then 400. At driving 20 plus hours a day that is 10 bucks an hour which is less then min wage there kiddo. Of course that doesn't count a monthly oil change tires every few months other wear and tear. Slamming doors washing that go at 10 bucks a pop etc. So just because someone tells you that are making 700 a weekend they aren't tell you they are killing themselves to see maybe half of it. Sorry butter cup you don't know everything. Just because you are cheap and expect the world for it doesn't mean that the drivers are making anything off you. Not to mention they are sinking further and further in the hole because you riders expect it cheap. When there is no more uber and you have to take a cab you'll regret your posh uppity ways.


----------



## lilCindy

ubergirl182 said:


> Lets say they are making 700 a weekend which i do doubt... its like for 20 or so hours a day.... The let take out the cost of Taxes (we have to pay our own..) there is 12% for SSI another 5ish for Medicare then the average of 15 Percent for federal. which is 32% so that at minimum is 224 which already take that 700 to less then 500 roughly 475. The you take out gas driving that much is likely a tank a day if not 2 My car take 40 to fill right now so at 2 tanks that is another 80 taking it to less then 400. At driving 20 plus hours a day that is 10 bucks an hour which is less then min wage there kiddo. Of course that doesn't count a monthly oil change tires every few months other wear and tear. Slamming doors washing that go at 10 bucks a pop etc. So just because someone tells you that are making 700 a weekend they aren't tell you they are killing themselves to see maybe half of it. Sorry butter cup you don't know everything. Just because you are cheap and expect the world for it doesn't mean that the drivers are making anything off you. Not to mention they are sinking further and further in the hole because you riders expect it cheap. When there is no more uber and you have to take a cab you'll regret your posh uppity ways.


a lot of these guys are driving pretty nice cars. Sure couldn't afford it on my pay.


----------



## Cklw

lilCindy said:


> a lot of these guys are driving pretty nice cars. Sure couldn't afford it on my pay.


Sounds like you are a bit jealous.


----------



## ubergirl182

ubergirl182 said:


> Lets say they are making 700 a weekend which i do doubt... its like for 20 or so hours a day.... The let take out the cost of Taxes (we have to pay our own..) there is 12% for SSI another 5ish for Medicare then the average of 15 Percent for federal. which is 32% so that at minimum is 224 which already take that 700 to less then 500 roughly 475. The you take out gas driving that much is likely a tank a day if not 2 My car take 40 to fill right now so at 2 tanks that is another 80 taking it to less then 400. At driving 20 plus hours a day that is 10 bucks an hour which is less then min wage there kiddo. Of course that doesn't count a monthly oil change tires every few months other wear and tear. Slamming doors washing that go at 10 bucks a pop etc. So just because someone tells you that are making 700 a weekend they aren't tell you they are killing themselves to see maybe half of it. Sorry butter cup you don't know everything. Just because you are cheap and expect the world for it doesn't mean that the drivers are making anything off you. Not to mention they are sinking further and further in the hole because you riders expect it cheap. When there is no more uber and you have to take a cab you'll regret your posh uppity ways.


then let take the PT uber driver..... Which I am. I have a career I make decent money. I am buying my house and had to get a new car so I put it to work..... Most days that I am driving its after already putting in 9 hours at a very mentally tiring job. Dealng with the perverts you so fear we uber people are. I've been groped, grabbed, assaulted, I deal with dudes who don't see many females and all the want to do it flirt eye touch etc.... Then i get in MY car turn on MY app and go pick you guys up often making my now 9 hour day a 13 hour day... I go home I cook dinner I spend time with my kid and go to bed. I am sorry but when someone like you gets in my car after I drop you off and say eff it because you've just ruined my all ready long day and uber doesn't pay me well enough to deal with people like you. I mean honestly its easier to make money pulling a shift of OT at my company but at times i get to drive around really awesome people that I have great conversations with and that and those are the people that I choose to uber for.



lilCindy said:


> a lot of these guys are driving pretty nice cars. Sure couldn't afford it on my pay.


they are driving realy nice cars that the entire weekend of driving took to make there car payment. want a nice car uber and ruin it then you will have said nice car too and actually see what we deal with with people like you.


----------



## Syn

"A lot" being 1 or 2 out of 4 that you asked?


----------



## lilCindy

Syn said:


> "A lot" being 1 or 2 out of 4 that you asked?


it was roughly the average.


----------



## UberLaLa

Cklw said:


> Sounds like you are a bit jealous.


Might I inquire of what you Rated them to ride in their nice cars?

'Pretty girl' syndrome. Too many Uber guy drivers wanna impress the pretty girl in their backseat and embellish how much they earn on Uber...to make it look like they are not the 'losers they are' for driving Rideshare.

E.g. - $700 in Fares after Uber's take, fuel costs etc...is really $400. Or $133 a day for Friday, Saturday & Sunday @ 12 hours a day.


----------



## merryon2nd

I think little miss Cindy MAY have been dropped on her head as a child. Or too sheltered, perhaps, to understand how gritty the real world is?
Bottom line, you pay bottom of the line prices, get in some very well maintained cars that are money dumped into my the owners/drivers, and get dropped off at your location complete with A/C, safety, and door-to-door service. To expect more is the mark of an entitled, spoiled little brat who never had to work for anything in their lives. And you should be, honestly, ashamed of yourself for disrespecting people and their personal property as you have been here. That pretty car you drive in. It's THAT PERSON's PERSONAL PROPERTY.

Also, these people are providing your lazy behind a service. If you tip your waitresses, taxi drivers, and bartenders, then you're an *** for not tipping your Uber drivers.


----------



## GaryWinFlorida

PrestonT said:


> ANYONE who asks for an aux cord doesn't plan on tipping. It comes with the demographic. I don't have an aux cord, even though I have one in my console.


I say: _it's still wrapped around the neck of the last kid that asked for it!_


----------



## ubergirl182

merryon2nd said:


> I think little miss Cindy MAY have been dropped on her head as a child. Or too sheltered, perhaps, to understand how gritty the real world is?
> Bottom line, you pay bottom of the line prices, get in some very well maintained cars that are money dumped into my the owners/drivers, and get dropped off at your location complete with A/C, safety, and door-to-door service. To expect more is the mark of an entitled, spoiled little brat who never had to work for anything in their lives. And you should be, honestly, ashamed of yourself for disrespecting people and their personal property as you have been here. That pretty car you drive in. It's THAT PERSON's PERSONAL PROPERTY.
> 
> Also, these people are providing your lazy behind a service. If you tip your waitresses, taxi drivers, and bartenders, then you're an *** for not tipping your Uber drivers.


I look forward to the day these guys actually have to work for something. Then they will grow up.


----------



## Flacco

The rates in Minneapolis are $1 a mile. You actually drive 1.5-2x that amount as there are dead miles. So, go with the low end of 1.5. You would have to drive about 1,400 miles after Uber takes 20-25% to make $700 gross unless you get surge. Does anyone drive that many miles in a weekend? A new car would be almost toast after 2 years.

Cindy, if you are attractive, the guys may have been exaggerating to impress you. Guys!!!! LOL


----------



## brianboru

lilCindy said:


> I find it funny how many people here DEMAND tips. Does it makes sense for somebody who makes less than $200 in a weekend to pay a tip to someone with a bad attitude who makes over $700 on average in a weekend?


This is complete BS. I drive every weekend in Minneapolis and don't even come close to that.


----------



## UberLaLa

brianboru said:


> This is complete BS. I drive every weekend in Minneapolis and don't even come close to that.


Only top drivers in L.A. - one of Uber's top earning markets - can do $700 in Earnings on the weekend...and only a handful in just a Friday/Saturday. Most (thousands) of drivers here are seeing more like $150-$250 on the weekend if they work 12 hour days.


----------



## lilCindy

UberLaLa said:


> Only top drivers in L.A. - one of Uber's top earning markets - can do $700 in Earnings on the weekend...and only a handful in just a Friday/Saturday. Most (thousands) of drivers here are seeing more like $150-$250 on the weekend if they work 12 hour days.


so are you calling these guys liars?


----------



## ubergirl182

lilCindy said:


> so are you calling these guys liars?


yes.... I am saying they are feeding you want you want to hear trying to impress the pretty girl in a short skirt in the backseat.... Trying to make you see them as date material


----------



## Uberingdude

ubergirl182 said:


> yes.... I am saying they are feeding you want you want to hear trying to impress the pretty girl in a short skirt in the backseat.... Trying to make you see them as date material


this is a little off topic, but why is it people always seem to think it's ok to ask an Uber driver what they make? I don't think you'd ever ask this to anyone in any other occupation.


----------



## Mvlab

UberLaLa said:


> Only top drivers in L.A. - one of Uber's top earning markets - can do $700 in Earnings on the weekend...and only a handful in just a Friday/Saturday. Most (thousands) of drivers here are seeing more like $150-$250 on the weekend if they work 12 hour days.


Technically it is possible, once again if you work long hours. But than her other complains about smell (after 12 hours anyone will smell, even lilCindy herself), weirdness (at the end of the day you hardly remember your own name) and other things don't make any sense.


----------



## ubergirl182

Uberingdude said:


> this is a little off topic, but why is it people always seem to think it's ok to ask an Uber driver what they make? I don't think you'd ever ask this to anyone in any other occupation.


another way to look down on them

or people wanting to possible drive I always tell people don't do it


----------



## Mvlab

lilCindy said:


> so are you calling these guys liars?


It seems to me that he is calling you a liar.


----------



## brianboru

Uber should not average in the driver's passenger rating until the passenger has rated the driver or until the time period for the passenger to rate the driver has expired. And once the driver rating has been averaged in not to allow the pax to change the rating. This would stop pax like LilCindy who operate in bad faith from retaliating.


----------



## lilCindy

Mvlab said:


> It seems to me that he is calling you a liar.


I'm the liar? Seems you are all ignoring the huge surge rates you guys get on weekends.



lilCindy said:


> I'm the liar? Seems you are all ignoring the huge surge rates you guys get on weekends.


Crickets?
Hmmmmm


----------



## Mvlab

lilCindy said:


> I'm the liar? Seems you are all ignoring the huge surge rates you guys get on weekends.
> 
> Crickets?
> Hmmmmm


Crickets? You favorite food?
Cindy, don't talk about things that you don't know. Are you always telling the truth about yourself? Say yes, justify the wings ( not angel's, but nevertheless), make my day. What do you do for living and how much do you make?


----------



## UberLaLa

lilCindy said:


> I'm the liar? Seems you are all ignoring the huge surge rates you guys get on weekends.
> 
> Crickets?
> Hmmmmm


Do some Uber drivers lie about, or exaggerate, or leave out details like costs...sure. I don't know those guys, maybe they are the Top Earners in your Market.










https://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Uber-Salaries-E575263.htm



lilCindy said:


> I'm the liar? Seems you are all ignoring the huge surge rates you guys get on weekends.
> 
> Crickets?
> Hmmmmm


As for those _huge surge rates. _If it were not for Surge that average hourly I just posted would be under $10 an hour. And, this new Upfront Pricing that Uber has. Guess what? That means they are now charging the Rider more and paying driver even less...yup, Uber is screwing over the passenger along with the drivers now.


----------



## rembrandt

Workplace violence is surprisingly low among Uber drivers in comparison to other industries based on what we see in the recent news , giving the degree of discontent among the drivers. How long this is going to stay as it is now is the million dollar question. I guess , the tolerance level is remarkably high among Uber drivers ( so far).


----------



## GaryWinFlorida

lilCindy said:


> so are you calling these guys liars?


Yes. Either them or you.

It is impossible to make $700 in a weekend in any market unless that weekend includes New Year's Eve.

Average across the USA is $8-10/hour ... add a measly $5-10 in tips for the whole weekend.

If you don't tip your Uber driver then no one needs any advice from you. In America we tip service employees. All of them. If you can't afford the tip then don't take Uber. If you couldn't afford to tip the waitress you wouldn't eat out. Same thing.


----------



## lilCindy

Mvlab said:


> Crickets? You favorite food?
> What do you do for living and how much do you make?


Funny question coming from a frog.
I work retail in a store that sells intimate apparel for women. And I get paid under $20 an hour.


----------



## GaryWinFlorida

lilCindy said:


> Funny question coming from a frog.
> I work retail in a store that sells intimate apparel for women. And I get paid under $20 an hour.


Then you make A LOT more than your Uber drivers! Tip them for cryin' out loud.


----------



## Mvlab

lilCindy said:


> Funny question coming from a frog.
> I work retail in a store that sells intimate apparel for women. And I get paid under $20 an hour.


Right, and I am a gynecologist. Also favorite food... We have a lot in common.



Flacco said:


> The rates in Minneapolis are $1 a mile. You actually drive 1.5-2x that amount as there are dead miles. So, go with the low end of 1.5. You would have to drive about 1,400 miles after Uber takes 20-25% to make $700 gross unless you get surge. Does anyone drive that many miles in a weekend? A new car would be almost toast after 2 years.
> 
> Cindy, if you are attractive, the guys may have been exaggerating to impress you. Guys!!!! LOL


She was talking later about enormous surge in her city that helps them do it. Let's say it is 2.0 all day long, every single trip. So, it is still 350 miles a day. Somebody is definitely lying here.


----------



## UberLaLa

UberLaLa said:


> Do some Uber drivers lie about, or exaggerate, or leave out details like costs...sure. I don't know those guys, maybe they are the Top Earners in your Market.
> 
> View attachment 134271
> 
> 
> https://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Uber-Salaries-E575263.htm
> 
> As for those _huge surge rates. _If it were not for Surge that average hourly I just posted would be under $10 an hour. And, this new Upfront Pricing that Uber has. Guess what? That means they are now charging the Rider more and paying driver even less...yup, Uber is screwing over the passenger along with the drivers now.


I'm a patient Man...take your time~


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

lilCindy said:


> Funny question coming from a frog.
> I work retail in a store that sells intimate apparel for women. And I get paid under $20 an hour.


Cindy,
I honestly think that You as a RETAIL employee, and me as a Transportation Contractor, are in a similar boat, you should not have resentment over your economical transportation driver. Our gripes are along the same lines, we both have to cater to the customer, as silly, entitled, unreal and fake they maybe, and yes liars to get free stuff. Rethink your position and the drivers position, we are both *****ing about similar things, except your taking it out on another person in a similar industry. Unless you are completely out there (which i thought initally), thats why i made the mirror comment in previous posts. It seems that you just chose to go with what people said. If you are that attentive to this thread, then why not spend a few minutes of that focus and search the salaries, fees, costs and real world driver inputs, then you would know what you are talking about. I would just search the web for avg hourly wages in retail for victoria's secret, fredericks of hollywood, etc, then i would know how to talk and what to present, not simply because i heard and i believed. I understand the entertainment value this thread might present for you, regardless of how real you are. I just wanted to better inform you of the bigger picture. It will never change your perception but at least you have been WOKE! take care.


----------



## Flacco

lilCindy said:


> Funny question coming from a frog.
> I work retail in a store that sells intimate apparel for women. And I get paid under $20 an hour.


You make under $20 an hour??? Then, thousands of us Uber Drivers are going to sell lingerie too as the pay is better!!! See you at the mall Honey Bunny : )


----------



## Mvlab

Flacco said:


> You make under $20 an hour??? Then, thousands of us Uber Drivers are going to sell lingerie too as the pay is better!!! See you at the mall Honey Bunny : )


Do they need models? I can try.


----------



## UberLaLa

Mvlab said:


> Do they need models? I can try.


Umh...maybe first kiss the Princess (aka lilCindy )


----------



## Flacco

lilCindy said:


> Funny question coming from a frog.
> .


I think that is a toad or an ugly frog. hahaha

LilCindy, kiss the frog and you will have your Prince!!


----------



## Mvlab

UberLaLa said:


> Umh...maybe first kiss the Princess (aka lilCindy )


If it is a job requirement- I would like to see her criteria for 5 star first.



Flacco said:


> I think that is a toad or an ugly frog. hahaha
> 
> LilCindy, kiss the frog and you will have your Prince!!


That's me! Kiss me! Croak, croak!


----------



## Uberingdude

Working at a place like Victoria's Secrets sounds like the perfect place for our friend Cindy. Just helping lots of other little twits like herself all day long.

I once knew a girl who worked at VS. a total obnoxious airhead ( although a hottie). She said that it was terrible how many girls would be trying to be returning lingerie the Monday after prom weekend. She said you could still see the pubes and the stains on the crotches of the panties!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

*Q:*


lilCindy said:


> so are you calling these guys liars?


*A:* Yes.


----------



## Trafficat

lilCindy said:


> I find it funny how many people here DEMAND tips. Does it makes sense for somebody who makes less than $200 in a weekend to pay a tip to someone with a bad attitude who makes over $700 on average in a weekend?


For me, clearing $700 in a whole week is a challenging feat. The week before last, I made about $400 on Uber and $150 on Lyft after being logged in Uber about 41 hours. To be fair, that amount does not include the amount of cash tips I made (but does include Lyft tips). But to be counter-fair, the tips I made, even adding the Lyft tips to the cash tips, weren't enough to cover gas.

I run both apps at the same time so I don't know how long I was working total, but it was more than 41 hours as there was a substantial amount of time I spent with Lyft on and Uber off, or doing foolish errands with both apps off like returning lost cell phones to folks.


----------



## empresstabitha

I just saw this thread and I'm about to turn off my lyft app so i can address why you're a *****.

In regards to rating someone based on their appearance, I would expect that from a child not a college student. That's the first thing that shows me that you were raised poorly.

So now let's get to your list.

1. You want someone who drives a car for 12 hours a day to have cold water for you and heaven forbid it be warm. Where do you expect us to keep a cooler because I'm sure you're also the same person who would complain if you had a trip to the airport and couldn't fit all your shit because something was in the trunk. Also would you be taking that water bottle out of the car with you or we're you going to leave it half empty in back of mu car like every other goddamn PAX I've ever had did when I did do the water thing. If you want water do the adult thing and bring it ahead of time; it's called planning.
2. How about the PAX do this as most if not all drivers do this anyways.
3. How about the PAX speak up and say they're cold. A lot of your shit can be easily solved by being an adult and using your voice. I have to drive and make sure not to kill you. I'm not going to ask a series of questions and waste time and/ or get distracted.
4. I have bluetooth get a better phone. Also, as many have said before a lot of rides are short, you can listen to the radio for a short bit while you're gracially getting carried around for pennies in someone else's car and most likely not leaving a tip.
5. So again. Most spend long times in the car. Would you like me to wash it once a day, 12 times a day or more. Would you like me to vacuum after every passenger?Take a cab and tell me if they do that. No one has time for that. How about PAX just be neat.
6. If you want to be engaged in conversation, don't take pool. Or IDK speak up. Are you 5?
7. If you're an old person sure. Otherwise carry your own damn bag. The airport is typically a battlefield and you have a short time to get to the curb and get out. Well at least in SF. Be ready, pop the hood yourself. Put it in and sit. Not to mention I don't want to be accused of damaging your bag.
8. I'm driving and even though my seat isn't pushed back far. If it was it would be because in order to drive safely i need to be comfortably seated.
9. I get your point here but have you ever considered that people don't talk to you because the line is different for every person and it's safer to shut the **** up and drive you. Also, ageism but yeah ew.
10. Because most drivers don't make a lot they sleep in their car and might wipe down and wear deodorant so if youwant someone who has the money to go home every night get a chauffeur. Also, they spend 8 to 12 hours or more sitting in a car. Get over it.
11. Then don't complain when I spray air freshner as you get out of the car. I do that to every passenger. Or tell someone that you smell something because they might not be able to smell it and then maybe they can fix it.( like when you have allergies) Or they've been dealing with a bevy of smells from PAX all day and their nostrils are dead
12.The uber app doesn't take into account traffic so maybe you should take that up with uber. I've had uber say 4 minutes but it was commute time so it was really 15.
13.Talk to you but don't look at you. And maybe they're not looking at you but out the rear view mirror because you're supposed to when you're driving. You need to know what's around you. Have you ever taking a driving test because I seripusly hope you don't have a license.
14. ROFLMAO. As a woman you embarass me. Grow up if you want a butler buy one. Chivalry is dead or should be and that's a good thing.
15.Your rating is based on the overall rating of the last 500 rides or something. Not to mention it's not instant. So you don't know which driver gave you what rating. .
16.So you're prejudiced against the disabled. OK.
17. I actually have a charging port that extends to the back but bring your own cords because you should plan for your phone dying. Also, if you were an adult you would just assert yourself and ask.
18. If you don't like the music, say something, get out or wear headphones. You expect drivers to listen to your shitty music then complain that they want to listen to theirs. You are not paying enough for that even at higher rates
19. Coffee keeps your driver from crashing and killing you. And I don't have a problem if people eat or drink in my car just make sure to take your garbage with you.
20. If it's legal I will. Otherwise are you going to pay for my ticket?
21. You have 2 minutes before I call you because some people just dont get that notification.
22. I will put my car in front of the pin if there's a LEGAL parking space. Otherwise stop being lazy and walk.
23. I've already explained the water.
24. Then don't ask. Otherwise I don't talk about passengers.
25. If they call and it's important I answer. Also, if a passenger calls me I answer. You're not the only one I need to please.
26. I would like to think that you're an adult who was raised properly. Many of your complaints can be easily solved by YOU asserting yourself and asking for things. Or you planning ahead and bringing water for yourself or a charging cord. And many of the rest is you over a cheap service. You get what you pay for. If you want soneone to open your door, have cold beverages for you , etc. Get rich, and order a limo.


----------



## dmoney155

lilCindy , you expect all that for what? $5? Are you out of your mind... you think you are doing people a favour? get your lazy a$$ outta here and walk if you don't like what you getting. Get your head checked. shm.


----------



## Mvlab

empresstabitha said:


> I just saw this thread and I'm about to turn off my lyft app so i can address why you're a *****.
> 
> In regards to rating someone based on their appearance, I would expect that from a child not a college student. That's the first thing that shows me that you were raised poorly.
> 
> So now let's get to your list.
> 
> 1. You want someone who drives a car for 12 hours a day to have cold water for you and heaven forbid it be warm. Where do you expect us to keep a cooler because I'm sure you're also the same person who would complain if you had a trip to the airport and couldn't fit all your shit because something was in the trunk. Also would you be taking that water bottle out of the car with you or we're you going to leave it half empty in back of mu car like every other goddamn PAX I've ever had did when I did do the water thing. If you want water do the adult thing and bring it ahead of time; it's called planning you dumb b****.
> 2. How about the PAX do this as most if not all drivers do this anyways.
> 3. How about the PAX speak up and say they're cold. A lot of your shit can be easily solved by being an adult and using your voice. I have to drive and make sure not to kill you. I'm not going to ask a series of questions and waste time and/ or get distracted.
> 4. I have bluetooth get a better phone. Also, as many have said before a lot of rides are short, you can listen to the radio for a short bit while you're gracially getting carried around for pennies in someone else's car and most likely not leaving a tip.
> 5. So again. Most spend long times in the car. Would you like me to wash it once a day, 12 times a day or more. Would you like me to vacuum after every passenger?Take a cab and tell me if they do that. No one has time for that. How about PAX just be neat.
> 6.Listen *****. If you want to be engaged in conversation, don't take pool. Or IDK speak up. Are you 5?
> 7. If you're an old person sure. Otherwise carry your own damn bag. The airport is typically a battlefield and you have a short time to get to the curb and get out. Well at least in SF. Be ready, pop the hood yourself. Put it in and sit. Not to mention I don't want to be accused of damaging your bag.
> 8. &%[email protected]!* you. I'm driving and even though my seat isn't pushed back far. If it was it would be because in order to drive safely i need to be comfortably seated.
> 9. I get your point here but have you ever considered that people don't talk to you because the line is different for every person and it's safer to shut the &%[email protected]!* up and drive you. Also, ageism but yeah ew.
> 10. Because most drivers don't make a lot they sleep in their car and might wipe down and wear deodorant so if youwant someone who has the money to go home every night get a chauffeur. Also, they spend 8 to 12 hours or more sitting in a car. Get over it.
> 11. Then don't complain when I spray air freshner as you get out of the car. I do that to every passenger. Or tell someone that you smell something because they might not be able to smell it and then maybe they can fix it.( like when you have allergies) Or they've been dealing with a bevy of smells from PAX all day and their nostrils are dead
> 12.The uber app doesn't take into account traffic so maybe you should take that up with uber. I've had uber say 4 minutes but it was commute time so it was really 15.
> 13.Talk to you but don't look at you. And maybe they're not looking at you but out the rear view mirror because you're supposed to when you're driving. You need to know what's around you. Have you ever taking a driving test because I seripusly hope you don't have a license.
> 14. ROFLMAO. As a woman you embarass me. Grow the &%[email protected]!* up if you want a butler buy one. Chivalry is dead or should be and that's a good thing.
> 15.Your rating is based on the overall rating of the last 500 rides or something. Not to mention it's not instant. So you don't know which driver gave you what rating. So you're just being a *****.
> 16.So you're prejudiced against the disabled. OK.
> 17. I actually have a charging port that extends to the back but bring your own cords because you should plan for your phone dying. Also, if you were an adult you would just assert yourself and ask.
> 18. If you don't like the music, say something, get out or wear headphones. You expect drivers to listen to your shitty music then complain that they want to listen to theirs. You are not paying enough for that even at higher rates
> 19. Coffee keeps your driver from crashing and killing you. And I don't have a problem if people eat or drink in my car just make sure to take your garbage with you.
> 20. If it's legal I will. Otherwise are you going to pay for my ticket?
> 21. You have 2 minutes before I call you because some people just dont get that notification.
> 22. I will put my car in front of the pin if there's a LEGAL parking space. Otherwise stop being lazy and walk.
> 23. I've already explained the water.
> 24. Then don't ask. Otherwise I don't talk about passengers.
> 25. If they call and it's important I answer. Also, if a passenger calls me I answer. You're not the only one I need to please.
> 26. I would like to think that you're an adult who was raised properly. Many of your complaints can be easily solved by YOU asserting yourself and asking for things. Or you planning ahead and bringing water for yourself or a charging cord. And many of the rest is you being an entitled ***** over a cheap service. You get what you pay for. If you want soneone to open your door, have cold beverages for you , etc. Get rich, and order a limo.


Too many words, man. She doesn't deserve that.


----------



## empresstabitha

Mvlab said:


> Too many words, man. She doesn't deserve that.


Oh she totally does. And damn this post irked me.


----------



## ArtMailer

I have nearly 100% five star rides. Keep a clean car,, keep smells out of it, and enter into every pickup with an attitude of service.


----------



## Mvlab

ArtMailer said:


> I have nearly 100% five star rides. Keep a clean car,, keep smells out of it, and enter into every pickup with an attitude of service.


Go to Minneapolis,



empresstabitha said:


> Oh she totally does. And damn this post irked me.


Are you sure it is "she"?


----------



## empresstabitha

No


Mvlab said:


> Go to Minneapolis,
> 
> Are you sure it is "she"?


No! But the names cindy. She is easier than saying it.


----------



## steveK2016

I wouldn't necessarily say they are liars, but they are also probably holding back the fact that they spent 70-100 hours that week to get that $700 and they probably didn't deduct their gas expense yet from that...


----------



## asriznet

$700 for the weekend?huhu... in my city, it's possible to clock a nett earning(after commission) of approx $300-$350/day by driving approx 12 hours... however this as you all may know does not include other running costs such as petrol etc... after all the deductions, it's a whole different story...


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

UberLaLa said:


> Only reason for Ban on UP is breaking their rules. lilCindy still here...


She will probably be a moderator next week.


----------



## Uberingdude

Cindy is out dancing in the night clubs in her little mini skirts. Don't expect her to be back on this board until she gets over her hangover.


----------



## JasonB

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Because we here at UP.net care much more about 5 stars than we do 
putting food on our tables.


----------



## Joeyeking

Offer cold water lol . After Uber gets paid I get $3 and you want water lol never that you lucky I let you in


----------



## Uberingdude

This horrible post is now featured?? Are you kidding me?


----------



## UberLaLa

The Pol Pot regime (Killing Fields) said similar to OP in far less words~










Uber (Entitled) Passenger Version for Drivers:

1. You must answer accordingly to my questions - do not ignore them.
2. Do not be vague in your answers to my questions. You are strictly prohibited to contest me as the passenger.
3. Do not be foolish and try to thwart the revolution of subsidized rides.
4. You must immediately answer my question without taking time to think about it.
5. Do not tell me about any of your other 'bad' passengers.
6. Do not complain about No Tips or Unfair Ratings.
7. Do nothing other than drive, sit still and wait for my orders. If there is no order, keep quiet. When I ask you to do something (e.g. drive-thru, etc.) you must do it immediately without complaining.
8. Do not speak poorly of Uber to try and blame your bad life on it. (see TK video in Uber)
9. If you do not follow the above Rules you will not get a Tip.
10. If you Disobey any of my above Rules you will not get a Tip and 1 Star.


----------



## Mvlab

steveK2016 said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say they are liars, but they are also probably holding back the fact that they spent 70-100 hours that week to get that $700 and they probably didn't deduct their gas expense yet from that...


She was talking about $700 on average/weekend. Also, I assume, that was "good drivers"- they took shower and clean/washed their cars every couple hours. I seriously thinking about moving to Minneapolis.


----------



## Andretti

Looks like trolling, to me ...


----------



## UberLaLa

Andretti said:


> Looks like trolling, to me ...


Even if it is...there are too many passengers who think/act like some of these demands are expected.

ADD: Thanks UP for Featuring this thread...EVERY driver needs to read how some passengers think. And, how too many passengers would treat their drivers, given the anonymity that OP has here. This is Uber's fault for creating such an environment with their false advertising to both drivers & riders.


----------



## Kalee

lilCindy said:


> Ha! Your TIPPING your passengers?? That's hilarious, and pathetic if it's true.


"You're"


----------



## Andretti

UberLaLa said:


> Even if it is...there are too many passengers who think/act like some of these demands are expected.


As the driver rates have gone down, and the driver burn-out and incidence of Pool & Line go up, the pax are going to have to get used to reset expectations.

I do absolutely nothing but the very basics, and still my rating is a hair under 4.9. Now I'd like to think I provide the basics well, but I do very little beyond that!


----------



## Mvlab

UberLaLa said:


> Even if it is...there are too many passengers who think/act like some of these demands are expected.
> 
> ADD: Thanks UP for Featuring this thread...EVERY driver needs to read how some passengers think. And, how too many passengers would treat their drivers, given the anonymity that OP has here. This is Uber's fault for creating such an environment with their false advertising to both drivers & riders.


You are right. Even if she didn't exist, we would have to invent her.


----------



## UberLaLa

Andretti said:


> As the driver rates have gone down, and the driver burn-out and incidence of Pool & Line go up, the pax are going to have to get used to reset expectations.
> 
> I do absolutely nothing but the very basics, and still my rating is a hair under 4.9. Now I'd like to think I provide the basics well, but I do very little beyond that!


Around 2k Trips driven I had a 4.92 - then I stopped having water and opening doors. Now at 4.5k Trips and a 4.95


----------



## BardleDooMamo

This type of thinking / acting / rating by lilCindy is what Uber has created. Im sure she, just like Uberfunitis does, gets pure enjoyment out of saying garbage like and watching the vocal drivers lash out.

Take a cab!


----------



## asriznet

i wonder what was the motive of featuring this thread haha... is it to show the points indicated are valid or to show how ridiculously demanding some riders can be for cheap rides....


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UberLaLa said:


> 9. If you do not follow the above Rules you will not get a Tip.
> 10. If you Disobey any of my above Rules you will not get a Tip and 1 Star.


ADDENDUM: Even if you do follow these rules, still you will not get a tip. If you disobey any of my above rules, you will not get the tip that you were not going to get, anyhow. You will get three stars, at the most, even if you do follow my above rules. It is far more likely that you will get two stars or one star, anyhow, as it was my intention in making these rules that it would be easy to fail to meet them. As I am the one who made these rules, I am under no obligation to follow them, myself.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

UberLaLa said:


> The Pol Pot regime (Killing Fields) said similar to OP in far less words~
> 
> View attachment 134464
> 
> 
> Uber (Entitled) Passenger Version for Drivers:
> 
> 1. You must answer accordingly to my questions - do not ignore them.
> 2. Do not be vague in your answers to my questions. You are strictly prohibited to contest me as the passenger.
> 3. Do not be foolish and try to thwart the revolution of subsidized rides.
> 4. You must immediately answer my question without taking time to think about it.
> 5. Do not tell me about any of your other 'bad' passengers.
> 6. Do not complain about No Tips or Unfair Ratings.
> 7. Do nothing other than drive, sit still and wait for my orders. If there is no order, keep quiet. When I ask you to do something (e.g. drive-thru, etc.) you must do it immediately without complaining.
> 8. Do not speak poorly of Uber to try and blame your bad life on it. (see TK video in Uber)
> 9. If you do not follow the above Rules you will not get a Tip.
> 10. If you Disobey any of my above Rules you will not get a Tip and 1 Star.


You got me... busted. I am indeed a chap who dare thwart the revolution. And I had been planning on both telling you about my immoralities and the essence of the revolution. Damn.


----------



## PepeLePiu

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


What a bunch of BS. you are actually the very first person (and I'm using that term liberally) that will go into my ignore list. Now I will be well aware of the Cindy's of the world and avoid them like the pest.
Your freaking 5 star giving standards can comfortably fit into that crevice you have just below the waist, thats how big of an self indulging, egotistic, narcissistic, vain and incredibly idiotic *arse* you are. My only hope is that I never, ever have to cross paths with you.


----------



## Mvlab

UberLaLa said:


> Around 2k Trips driven I had a 4.92 - then I stopped having water and opening doors. Now at 4.5k Trips and a 4.95





PepeLePiu said:


> What a bunch of BS. you are actually the very first person (and I'm using that term liberally) that will go into my ignore list. Now I will be well aware of the Cindy's of the world and avoid them like the pest.
> Your freaking 5 star giving standards can comfortably fit into that crevice you have just below the waist, thats how big of an self indulging, egotistic, narcissistic, vain and incredibly idiotic *arse* you are. My only hope is that I never, ever have to cross paths with you.


I've already advised her to print that list and hand it to drivers, so they know whom they are dealing with.


----------



## mkxr

lilCindy said:


> a lot of these guys are driving pretty nice cars. Sure couldn't afford it on my pay.


If you stopped going out to bars, paying for overpriced drinks to impress your 'friends', and maybe take a bus one a while (since you claim uber is so expensive), then you'd be able to afford to get a car. Don't be jealous because someone had a nice car, just because they have their priorities straight in life. Be responsible for your decisions, and earn what you want, don't expect it all handed to you on a silver platter.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


I didnt read any of your post past the first line. But unless you tip you are getting 1 star..maybe YOU should bring me water, mints and a warm towel to avoid a 1 star!! Move along..go be helpful elsewhere!


----------



## Friendly Jack

Driver 42 said:


> WARNING to all Minnesota drivers: If you see the rider's name is Cindy, hit CANCEL.


Every Cindy in Minnesota is now changing their profile name to something else! I looked "entitlement" up in the dictionary and the definition is that list she posted!



lilCindy said:


> You know...I didn't even want to make this list. But if you go look at my other thread, people there kept demanding I tell them exactly what constitutes a 5 star rating. Damned if I do damned if I don't.


...then DON'T!


----------



## Jennyma

lilCindy said:


> so are you calling these guys liars?


Yes, Cindy they are lying to you. Men lie to hook up with women. The nice cars they drive might be rentals or with huge payments they are driving to pay off. You are a 20 something, Victoria Secrets salesgirl, they want you to give them your number, or perhaps more... I hope you didn't fall for it.


----------



## EthiopianFemalePax

Uber drivers aren't professionals. Anyone who suggests this or thinks they are a professional is a fool. Professional would imply good compensation and higher standards 


lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


of


----------



## GaryWinFlorida

empresstabitha said:


> Oh she totally does. And damn this post irked me.


LOL ... me too!


----------



## brianboru

Friendly Jack said:


> Every Cindy in Minnesota is now changing their profile name to something else! I looked "entitlement" up in the dictionary and the definition is that list she posted!
> 
> ...then DON'T!


I have been waiting patiently to be pinged by a Cindy so I can take a break and cancel her after my break. I did cancel a young woman in her honor yesterday who entered the wrong address and wouldn't walk a block to my vehicle. She wanted me to make an illegal turn to pick her up. She didn't want me to go around the block because it would take TOOOO long.


----------



## Mcaudil

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Unless a younger you gives us a bad rating for not being handsome!


----------



## Mvlab

Jennyma said:


> Yes, Cindy they are lying to you. Men lie to hook up with women. The nice cars they drive might be rentals or with huge payments they are driving to pay off. You are a 20 something, Victoria Secrets salesgirl, they want you to give them your number, or perhaps more... I hope you didn't fall for it.


Obviously more. And our LilCindy fall for it, just couple days ago she wrote that after few drinks she was checking handsome driver. I hope she gave him before "more" her list of what she does and doesn't expect from him in that particular situation.


----------



## LAbDog65

I may as well put in my two cents. First off, I drive Uber X, not XL or Black. In one area I get .70 a mile and .14 minute before Uber takes their cut. What taxi service as you going to get at these prices? What taxi service is going to have a car available within 5-10 minutes whenever you want it? Does a taxi provide charging cords? 

As to cold water - just where am I going to put the cooler to keep all this water cold. I have a small trunk and if I get a few riders going to the airport, it is a very tight fit for all the luggage, even using the seats.

Pushing the driver seat forward - what a joke. I am not a short person. I need a certain amount of room for my legs. Todays cars don't always have a lot of leg room in back. Am I supposed to push the driver seat up all the way so i am smashed against the steering wheel and can hardly move? 

As for navigation, I am not always in a familiar area and have to rely on Waze or Google to take me there. The next time I arrive at a ping location and see the destination is not in a familiar area, should I just say, Sorry, can't take you I've never been in that area before. I am sure I will get a 5 for that. Oh, now I see, I should just memorize the entire state map right down to every dirt road in each little town. 

Pickup time - I guess Cindy never heard of traffic lights, accidents, police checkpoints, etc. In one area I drive regularly, there are two lights that last 3 minutes (I've timed them). I suppose I just run them. After all, have to get there on time. 

Well enough venting.


----------



## Profiteer

I have a sign that lets pax know what the rating stars actually mean.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Cindy,
Remember that most of us are hustling for that income, and it's more than well deserved, in fact it should be more about 30% more to start. Next time you think a driver is after your milk shake, try to remember M.O.B.
No offense to others.

I may be too old to explain or you are just too young to understand.


----------



## 7Miles

It was a hot sunny day in Minneapolis . But I run out of water bottles to give when I received request from Cindy. Tired, I didn't greet her. 
Our ride started . As I about to ask her if she wants seating heat on or if she wants to use my aux cord , I noticed she was looking at me closely. Probably guessing how old I was. I kept looking back at her in the rear mirror. Almost starring at her. She was half of my age and young enough to be my daughter. But her sexy chest just kept getting my attention. Finally, I decided to go for it:

- Hey, baby is my seat presses your body ? If it is , you can come over here you know. I have enough space for both of us.

Maybe it is lack of deodorant or maybe it was my three days old shirt I kept wearing all this days didn't have a positive effect on her.


----------



## Cableguynoe

7Miles said:


> It was a hot sunny day in Minneapolis . But I run out of water bottles to give when I received request from Cindy. Tired, I didn't greet her.
> Our ride started . As I about to ask her if she wants seating heat on or if she wants to use my aux cord , I noticed she was looking at me closely. Probably guessing how old I was. I kept looking back at her in the rear mirror. Almost starring at her. She was half of my age and young enough to be my daughter. But her sexy chest just kept getting my attention. Finally, I decided to go for it:
> 
> - Hey, baby is my seat presses your body ? If it is , you can come over here you know. I have enough space for both of us.
> 
> Maybe it is lack of deodorant or maybe it was my three days old shirt I kept wearing all this days didn't have a positive effect on her.


I imagined this Cindy as ugly and flat chested


----------



## lowcountry dan

Cableguynoe said:


> I imagined this Cindy as ugly and flat chested


No, my friend. Our LilCindy is a hottie. Trust me on that. Hence the attitude.


----------



## asriznet

i'm not sure if it's the same for other cities, in my city uber support allows drivers to request not receive pings from specific riders, like a blacklist... i wonder how many drivers in MN have done that for cindy...


----------



## Fishchris

It doesn't bother me at all to disgree with most everybody here, and agree with most of the stuff on the OP's list.

In fact, i found it amusing that much of the stuff she mentioned should only be common sense anyway, yet some of you guys were as creative as you could possibly be, just to disgree with her. 

About the only things i dont do, is provide water or mints.... And i reserve door opening for my GF, and my Mom lol

Other than that, the only thing i would add to this, is to put up a tablet with a brief page to explain the rating system. 

And maybe, work on developing a postive, friendly personality lol

Following my own advice, i believe i have a higher % of people rate me in the first place, than most people here.... And of course, nearly all 5 stars.


----------



## 7Miles

Fishchris said:


> It doesn't bother me at all to disgree with most everybody here, and agree with most of the stuff on the OP's list.
> 
> In fact, i found it amusing that much of the stuff she mentioned should only be common sense anyway, yet some of you guys were as creative as you could possibly be, just to disgree with her.
> 
> About the only things i dont do, is provide water or mints.... And i reserve door opening for my GF, and my Mom lol
> 
> Other than that, the only thing i would add to this, is to put up a tablet with a brief page to explain the rating system.
> 
> And maybe, work on developing a postive, friendly personality lol
> 
> Following my own advice, i believe i have a higher % of people rate me in the first place, than most people here.... And of course, nearly all 5 stars.


I can imagine you driving Cindy . Trying to please her point by point when you mess something up on point number 17a. Haha


----------



## Fishchris

And just to add, my % of rated trips has gone up from just shy of 50% to way over 50%, nowadays, since adding the tablet.



7Miles said:


> I can imagine you driving Cindy . Trying to please her point by point when you mess something up on point number 17a. Haha


I can imagine it too, because not only do i do most of the stuff on her list anyway, but on top of that, I'm one of the friendliest, most personable guys one would ever meet.... Not to mention, i was born in this great country, and i speak perfect English


----------



## asriznet

Fishchris said:


> Following my own advice, i believe i have a higher % of people rate me in the first place, than most people here.... And of course, nearly all 5 stars.


Hmm, u did 1587 trips, 714 are 5 stars.... 45%
I did 2478, 1180 are 5 stars...47.6%

Yep, u are definitely a much better driver than most of us...


----------



## Cableguynoe

Fishchris said:


> It doesn't bother me at all to disgree with most everybody here, and agree with most of the stuff on the OP's list.
> 
> In fact, i found it amusing that much of the stuff she mentioned should only be common sense anyway,.


I didn't think most of what she said was crazy. I have aux cord, I have charger, I have many times helped with luggage, etc etc. 
The issue I would have with her post is that it's expected. None of that required. 
Be grateful if your drivers does those things. If he doesn't, it isn't necessarily a bad ride or experience


----------



## Fishchris

I'm kind of surprised you would post a screenshot of your 4.76 rating, to compare it to my 4.89 ?

You are getting a lot rated trips though. As i said, my % is up substantially nowadays though. Probably about the same as yours.

And hey, btw, are you saying that you are doing really well with ratings "in spite of disagreeing with most of the OP's list" ? Thats a question, not a statement....



Cableguynoe said:


> I didn't think most of what she said was crazy. I have aux cord, I have charger, I have many times helped with luggage, etc etc.
> The issue I would have with her post is that it's expected. None of that required.
> Be grateful if your drivers does those things. If he doesn't, it isn't necessarily a bad ride or experience


Fair enough.

But I dont think you were one of the guys going through and replying to each and every suggestion on her list, trying to show why every item was wrong...


----------



## asriznet

you see, it's easy to have a 5.0 rating, just take 1 trip, get a 5 star and stop driving... most drivers don't even care about ratings like myself but when i see someone posting and boasting, it kinda irked me too just like OP's post...

anyways this is not about me or you, it's about cindy's *perfect uber list*


----------



## 7Miles

And here is the reminder once again how to treat your driver correctly:


----------



## Fishchris

Ya' know, if somebody was talking about catching big Largemouth bass, and i came on and said, "I have caught more Largemouths over 10 lbs than anybody in the history of 'Nor Cal' bass fishing" (89) inevetibly, somebody would be irked, and feel i was boasting, but like it or not, it would be a 'pertinent' fact of the matter.

On the subject of getting more five star ratings, my record is totally pertinent, and shows that I'm not just blowing a bunch of hot air.



7Miles said:


> And here is the reminder once again how to treat your driver correctly:


Yea, well Travis was a dick, and he's gone anyway  lol


----------



## Cklw

Think how she presented it, not the content is what set everyone off.


----------



## Fishchris

Cklw said:


> Think how she presented it, not the content is what set everyone off.


"Nearly everyone".... Didn't even phase me.


----------



## Kay1661

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Shut up


----------



## Cookie something

I'm amazed that so many people are triggered by a troll... come on guys


----------



## asriznet

Cklw said:


> Think how she presented it, not the content is what set everyone off.


actually most of the points are worthy more than 5 stars like a tip at least but you guys see her reactions on tipping uber rides and at the same time expect such premium service only to give drivers 5 stars, which is ridiculous...

To me, a 5 star uber trips is simple:
- firstly driver does not makes any mistakes(navigation etc)
- driver is friendly enough to greet and say goodbye, knows when to speak(not too much - should learn to read body language)
- driver gets rider safely from point A to point B
- if rider wants to use the charger, aux cord etc, just ask and driver will be accommodating to the request. if a driver have to ask 20 different riders each day vs rider asking 2 of their uber drivers in a day, which one makes more sense?
- driver drops off rider and end trip
- helping to load luggage in the boot personally my reason is to avoid riders scratching the bottom of the boot floor anyways it's also a nice gesture...

that's it...

even as a rider, my requirement for 5 stars are simple...

- don't be late
- don't be late and try to rush me after you get in
- don't stink
- don't make a mess in the car after you're done munching on your snacks
- if you're gonna ask me to detour or have multi-stop, i would appreciate if you let me know early and not at the very last minute.

basically if there's nothing wrong with the trip, give it a 5 star, start with a 5 and minus off if there's anything bad with your experience...


----------



## Cableguynoe

Kay1661 said:


> Shut up


Why couldn't you be post #2. 
Could have ended this thread right then and there


----------



## Fishchris

Cookie something said:


> I'm amazed that so many people are triggered by a troll... come on guys


I'm amazed that a troll would speak so much common sense, and even a few helpful pointers / reminders. Maybe even more helpful to new drivers

I'm not amazed that so many goofballs on this forum would be but hurt by it  lol


----------



## Cookie something

Fishchris said:


> I'm amazed that a troll would speak so much common sense, and even a few helpful pointers / reminders. Maybe even more helpful to new drivers
> 
> I'm not amazed that so many goofballs on this forum would be but hurt by it  lol


I didn't read most of the thread. The best tip I have is to just be nice and make an effort to connect with the rider on their level. Sometimes that means a conversation, just listening, staying silent, or agreeing with random nonsense they go on about.


----------



## Jdfrisco

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


GO



lilCindy said:


> You should not talk about poor reading skills. Did you miss the part about when my friends and I rated based on looks was back when I was in college? Did you miss the part where I stated that was a mistake?


T R O O L


----------



## Bpr2

Fishchris said:


> Ya' know, if somebody was talking about catching big Largemouth bass, and i came on and said, "I have caught more Largemouths over 10 lbs than anybody in the history of 'Nor Cal' bass fishing" (89) inevetibly, somebody would be irked, and feel i was boasting, but like it or not, it would be a 'pertinent' fact of the matter.
> 
> On the subject of getting more five star ratings, my record is totally pertinent, and shows that I'm not just blowing a bunch of hot air.
> 
> Yea, well Travis *was* a &%[email protected]!*, and he's gone anyway  lol


Why are you talking in past tense?


----------



## f1zero

Well I was thoroughly entertained with this thread


----------



## Kizzel00

Lilcindy=saduber. You need some help bro?


----------



## Fishchris

Cookie something said:


> I didn't read most of the thread. The best tip I have is to just be nice and make an effort to connect with the rider on their level. Sometimes that means a conversation, just listening, staying silent, or agreeing with random nonsense they go on about.


Totally ☺ Thats called being a people person....



Bpr2 said:


> Why are you talking in past tense?


All accomplishments are 'past tense' but to this day, nobody has surpassed my number of double digit bass. My lake record still stands 10 years later, as well.

Btw, you didnt think that '89' was meant as 1989, did you ? I was saying I've caught 89 double digit bass.


----------



## Cklw

Kizzel00 said:


> Lilcindy=saduber. You need some help bro?


Been saying they are the same lol


----------



## Fishchris

Cklw said:


> Been saying they are the same lol


Again, if the OP is a troll, then how lame is it that a troll comes on here and speaks such solid knowledge, while regulars make themselves look clueless ?


----------



## Skepticaldriver

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


If you want those things, why dont you get and pay for, a freaking limo. Id toss your a&@ out on the freeway so quick if you even started espousing half that garbage you just spewed. At under a dollar a mile. You get jack squat. 
5 stArs? Lol. Gtfoh.


----------



## Mvlab

Fishchris said:


> Again, if the OP is a troll, then how lame is it that a troll comes on here and speaks such solid knowledge, while regulars make themselves look clueless ?


What knowledge are you talking about?


----------



## Brett090

I think anyone who is not a rider deserves a ban on here but thats just me


----------



## KevRyde

This is for the benefit of both new and experienced drivers.

3,350 of my Uber riders disagree with lilCindy. I drive UberX, Select, XL, Lyft and LyftPlus. The only extra I offer besides my awesome personality is a dual USB charging adapter plugged into the center console in front of my second row seat. No charging cords, no aux cord, and of course no water, snacks, candy or gum.

I never ask riders how they feel about the temperature, if they have a preferred route, or if they have any sort of listening preference (I almost always have my XM tuned to The Coffee House). Out of around 7,500 Uber+Lyft rides I've given in the 2.5+ years I've been at this full time, I would guess that only around 15 or 20 riders have ever even asked me if I have an aux cord or if they can somehow connect their phone to my sound system. When they do ask, I simply respond, "I don't do any of that".

Oh and I'm 6'5", so I my driver's seat is pushed back all the way.









lilCindy reminds me of a gaggle of early twenty-something women I once picked up at Cherry Creek Mall here in Denver - the sort of young women who are never quite as hot as they think they are and whose frontal cortexes aren't quite fully developed - who upon entering my car asked if I had water, an aux cord and if they could change the music. I replied to the requester, "honey, this is UberX - which is like the Walmart of rideshare - so we'll be lucky if I don't run out of gas! No we won't be plugging your phone into my sound system during the eight minutes we'll be together on our way to Punch Bowl Social (one of many shit show bars here in Denver)."


----------



## JayBeKay

1.) This is NOT a car service. For $1.10 per mile, you get what you pay for. Entitled snowflakes can find their "safe space" somewhere else. When I get paid more per mile and get consistent tips, then I'll offer more.

2.) I could care less how I'm rated. The system is flawed and stupid.

3.) I rate paxs depending on my mood and their behavior. The funny thing is that is doesn't really matter. Most paxs don't even know (or care) about their rating.


----------



## Cklw

Lets try to keep it civil please


----------



## Flacco

Cindy,

Where are you??? For some strange reason, some of us miss your posts!! : ) : )


----------



## Cableguynoe

lowcountry dan said:


> No, my friend. Our LilCindy is a hottie. Trust me on that. Hence the attitude.


If this is true, then give her whatever she wants!!!


----------



## PepeLePiu

Fishchris said:


> View attachment 134601
> View attachment 134604
> View attachment 134605
> 
> 
> And just to add, my % of rated trips has gone up from just shy of 50% to way over 50%, nowadays, since adding the tablet.
> 
> I can imagine it too, because not only do i do most of the stuff on her list anyway, but on top of that, I'm one of the friendliest, most personable guys one would ever meet.... Not to mention, i was born in this great country, and i speak perfect English


You are a roughly 45% rated trips, which now is average. I can almost guarantee you that since the riders knows how his rating works and they can see it, the average rated trips will go up to over 50% and most of them will be 5 stars. I had mine gone down to about 40% rated trips and now is inching back up quicker than before. More pax asks me how we rate what causes to lose a perfect score and I give them some pointers. The wasted time waiting has gone down to the point that I didn't canceled a single trip last week as a no show, but hat might be related to the timer on the screen that tell pax we already earning while they chug the last beer, the number of door slamming which has been my biggest peeve is go also down dramatically I rarely get asked if they can smoke or vape in my car and they hardly try to sneak drinks. I also got more tips, I did pretty good before but now I see tips rolling in more often than before.



Fishchris said:


> And just to add, my % of rated trips has gone up from just shy of 50% to way over 50%, nowadays, since adding the tablet.


When you say is "shy" of 50%, you know that for the 5% to go up you need 79 more rated 5 trips on top of keeping the 50% you say you almost got. That translates into 119 more rated 5 trips in the next 200. Hard feat to conquer but not impossible.


----------



## ubergirl182

Flacco said:


> Cindy,
> 
> Where are you??? For some strange reason, some of us miss your posts!! : ) : )


you lie


----------



## lilCindy

KevRyde said:


> T
> 
> Oh and I'm 6'5", so I my driver's seat is pushed back all the way.


Kind of funny how many 6'5" giants we have on this thread suddenly. Guess what. I have tall friends too, and it never makes a difference if the driver is short. They never move their seat



Fishchris said:


> I'm amazed that a troll would speak so much common sense, and even a few helpful pointers / reminders. Maybe even more helpful to new drivers
> 
> I'm not amazed that so many goofballs on this forum would be but hurt by it  lol


"*In a Time of Universal Deceit - Telling the Truth Is a Revolutionary Act"*


----------



## ubergirl182

lilCindy said:


> Kind of funny how many 6'5" giants we have on this thread suddenly. Guess what. I have tall friends too, and it never makes a difference if the driver is short. They never move their seat


simple don't put the tall guy behind the driver.... OUR SEATS ARE SET AT WHERE WE NEED TO BE TO DRIVE PROPERLY FFS..... Its not about your comfort or ours its about ALL OF OUR SAFETY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you don't get that go back to school.


----------



## lilCindy

empresstabitha said:


> I just saw this thread and I'm about to turn off my lyft app so i can address why you're a *****.
> 
> In regards to rating someone based on their appearance, I would expect that from a child not a college student. That's the first thing that shows me that you were raised poorly.
> 
> So now let's get to your list.
> 
> 1. You want someone who drives a car for 12 hours a day to have cold water for you and heaven forbid it be warm. Where do you expect us to keep a cooler because I'm sure you're also the same person who would complain if you had a trip to the airport and couldn't fit all your shit because something was in the trunk. Also would you be taking that water bottle out of the car with you or we're you going to leave it half empty in back of mu car like every other goddamn PAX I've ever had did when I did do the water thing. If you want water do the adult thing and bring it ahead of time; it's called planning.
> 2. How about the PAX do this as most if not all drivers do this anyways.
> 3. How about the PAX speak up and say they're cold. A lot of your shit can be easily solved by being an adult and using your voice. I have to drive and make sure not to kill you. I'm not going to ask a series of questions and waste time and/ or get distracted.
> 4. I have bluetooth get a better phone. Also, as many have said before a lot of rides are short, you can listen to the radio for a short bit while you're gracially getting carried around for pennies in someone else's car and most likely not leaving a tip.
> 5. So again. Most spend long times in the car. Would you like me to wash it once a day, 12 times a day or more. Would you like me to vacuum after every passenger?Take a cab and tell me if they do that. No one has time for that. How about PAX just be neat.
> 6. If you want to be engaged in conversation, don't take pool. Or IDK speak up. Are you 5?
> 7. If you're an old person sure. Otherwise carry your own damn bag. The airport is typically a battlefield and you have a short time to get to the curb and get out. Well at least in SF. Be ready, pop the hood yourself. Put it in and sit. Not to mention I don't want to be accused of damaging your bag.
> 8. I'm driving and even though my seat isn't pushed back far. If it was it would be because in order to drive safely i need to be comfortably seated.
> 9. I get your point here but have you ever considered that people don't talk to you because the line is different for every person and it's safer to shut the &%[email protected]!* up and drive you. Also, ageism but yeah ew.
> 10. Because most drivers don't make a lot they sleep in their car and might wipe down and wear deodorant so if youwant someone who has the money to go home every night get a chauffeur. Also, they spend 8 to 12 hours or more sitting in a car. Get over it.
> 11. Then don't complain when I spray air freshner as you get out of the car. I do that to every passenger. Or tell someone that you smell something because they might not be able to smell it and then maybe they can fix it.( like when you have allergies) Or they've been dealing with a bevy of smells from PAX all day and their nostrils are dead
> 12.The uber app doesn't take into account traffic so maybe you should take that up with uber. I've had uber say 4 minutes but it was commute time so it was really 15.
> 13.Talk to you but don't look at you. And maybe they're not looking at you but out the rear view mirror because you're supposed to when you're driving. You need to know what's around you. Have you ever taking a driving test because I seripusly hope you don't have a license.
> 14. ROFLMAO. As a woman you embarass me. Grow up if you want a butler buy one. Chivalry is dead or should be and that's a good thing.
> 15.Your rating is based on the overall rating of the last 500 rides or something. Not to mention it's not instant. So you don't know which driver gave you what rating. .
> 16.So you're prejudiced against the disabled. OK.
> 17. I actually have a charging port that extends to the back but bring your own cords because you should plan for your phone dying. Also, if you were an adult you would just assert yourself and ask.
> 18. If you don't like the music, say something, get out or wear headphones. You expect drivers to listen to your shitty music then complain that they want to listen to theirs. You are not paying enough for that even at higher rates
> 19. Coffee keeps your driver from crashing and killing you. And I don't have a problem if people eat or drink in my car just make sure to take your garbage with you.
> 20. If it's legal I will. Otherwise are you going to pay for my ticket?
> 21. You have 2 minutes before I call you because some people just dont get that notification.
> 22. I will put my car in front of the pin if there's a LEGAL parking space. Otherwise stop being lazy and walk.
> 23. I've already explained the water.
> 24. Then don't ask. Otherwise I don't talk about passengers.
> 25. If they call and it's important I answer. Also, if a passenger calls me I answer. You're not the only one I need to please.
> 26. I would like to think that you're an adult who was raised properly. Many of your complaints can be easily solved by YOU asserting yourself and asking for things. Or you planning ahead and bringing water for yourself or a charging cord. And many of the rest is you over a cheap service. You get what you pay for. If you want soneone to open your door, have cold beverages for you , etc. Get rich, and order a limo.


Wow! Just Wow. So ironic. 
"shows me that you were raised poorly."

Ironic this is coming from someone who uses profanity multiple times throughout her posting. I guess it's true that "profanity is the language of the ignorant."

So, it's somehow impossible for you to have cold water in your car while I've met so many drivers that have it? Have you tried freezing it before you head out? That'll keep it cold the entire day.

"0. Because most drivers don't make a lot they sleep in their car and might wipe down and wear deodorant so if youwant someone who has the money to go home every night get a chauffeur. "

OMG! She is making excuses why drivers don't wear deodorant?

"5. So again. Most spend long times in the car. Would you like me to wash it once a day, 12 times a day or more. Would you like me to vacuum after every passenger?Take a cab and tell me if they do that. No one has time for that. How about PAX just be neat."

OMG again. She's actually arguing that drivers shouldn't keep their cars clean. Vacuum after every passenger? No. After every night? Yes. Picking up garbage after every passenger? Yes. I can't imagine if a waitress would have this attitude.

"If they call and it's important I answer."

Gee, you must have ESP.

"Chivalry is dead or should be and that's a good thing."

SMH...

"Many of your complaints can be easily solved by YOU asserting yourself and asking for things."

YOU are the driving professional? You should ask the standard questions to all customers. Does a waitress wait for you to ask for drinks, appetizers, and refills?

I'm sorry, but out of 400 postings on this thread, yours really gets the "most ignorant" posting award.


----------



## Cableguynoe

lilCindy said:


> YOU are the driving professional? You should ask the standard questions to all customers. Does a waitress wait for you to ask for drinks, appetizers, and refills?
> 
> .


Terrible example. The waitress is selling you those things.


----------



## lilCindy

Cableguynoe said:


> Terrible example. The waitress is selling you those things.


OK, point made about selling the items. The example stands for cleaning up after the customers though.


----------



## ubergirl182

lilCindy said:


> OK, point made about selling the items. The example stands for cleaning up after the customers though.


to play devils advocate all those riding are adults..... we shouldn't have to clean up after you you should already be tidy.... Waitstaff deal with kids a lot of kids and a lot of parents who don't clean up after their kids... I was the parent climbing under the table to clean up after mine should she of made a mess. I would never be okay leaving trash in someone else car. It rude and inconsiderate. Its there personal property not my personal trash can.


----------



## empresstabitha

lilCindy said:


> Wow! Just Wow. So ironic.
> "shows me that you were raised poorly."
> 
> Ironic this is coming from someone who uses profanity multiple times throughout her posting. I guess it's true that "profanity is the language of the ignorant."
> 
> So, it's somehow impossible for you to have cold water in your car while I've met so many drivers that have it? Have you tried freezing it before you head out? That'll keep it cold the entire day.
> 
> "0. Because most drivers don't make a lot they sleep in their car and might wipe down and wear deodorant so if youwant someone who has the money to go home every night get a chauffeur. "
> 
> OMG! She is making excuses why drivers don't wear deodorant?
> 
> "5. So again. Most spend long times in the car. Would you like me to wash it once a day, 12 times a day or more. Would you like me to vacuum after every passenger?Take a cab and tell me if they do that. No one has time for that. How about PAX just be neat."
> 
> OMG again. She's actually arguing that drivers shouldn't keep their cars clean. Vacuum after every passenger? No. After every night? Yes. Picking up garbage after every passenger? Yes. I can't imagine if a waitress would have this attitude.
> 
> "If they call and it's important I answer."
> 
> Gee, you must have ESP.
> 
> "Chivalry is dead or should be and that's a good thing."
> 
> SMH...
> 
> "Many of your complaints can be easily solved by YOU asserting yourself and asking for things."
> 
> YOU are the driving professional? You should ask the standard questions to all customers. Does a waitress wait for you to ask for drinks, appetizers, and refills?
> 
> I'm sorry, but out of 400 postings on this thread, yours really gets the "most ignorant" posting award.


A. You're using profanity as an example of poor raising. Profanity has nothing to do with raising. They're words and only profain to you because of religion.
B.When you freeze water, then let it sit in your car it drips. I don't need one more thing to clean. Also most drivers where I live don't go home everyday, so freezing it is not an option.
C. I said they wipe down and WEAR deoderant. I never said you shouldn't wear deoderant.
D. I never said drivers shouldn't keep their car clean. Again your comprehension skills are lacking. Also, if you were raised properly you'd know that you're supposed to pick up after yourself. Typically, I have a ping ready the second I drop someone off. But if every passenger was like you treating drivers like garbage people. I would have to stop, inspect my car after every passenger, clean up after them and find a place to throw away their garbage. So, when you're complaining about drivers taking longer than the allotted time to pick you up, maybe that's why but I'm sure you'd still rate them low.

E.Yes, I have ESP or they call a preallocated amt. of times so I know it's important. Or they throw me a text that pops up on my screen telling me it's important.

F. Yes chivalry should be dead.As a woman and a feminist I want to be equal to men. I am fully capable of opening my own doors.

G. Once I pick you up you want me to sit in the car and ask you a serious of questions so I can make the car just perfect for you. For 16 cents a minute. Hahahahahahahahaha. Because if you knew how to drive you'd know when the car is moving and you're driving you shouldn't be fidgeting with things. And yes I expect an ADULT to assert themselves.


----------



## ubergirl182

empresstabitha said:


> A. You're using profanity as an example of poor raising. Profanity has nothing to do with raising. They're words and only profain to you because of religion.
> B.When you freeze water, then let it sit in your car it drips. I don't need one more thing to clean. Also most drivers where I live don't go home everyday, so freezing it is not an option.
> C. I said they wipe down and WEAR deoderant. I never said you shouldn't wear deoderant.
> D. I never said drivers shouldn't keep their car clean. Again your comprehension skills are lacking. Also, if you were raised properly you'd know that you're supposed to pick up after yourself. Typically, I have a ping ready the second I drop someone off. But if every passenger was like you treating drivers like garbage people. I would have to stop, inspect my car after every passenger, clean up after them and fight a plave to throw away their garbage. So, when you're complaining about drivers taking longer than the allotted time to pick you up, maybe that's why but I'm sure you'd still rate them low.
> 
> E.Yes, I have ESP or they call a preallocated amt. of times so I know it's important. Or they throw me a text that pops up on my screen telling me it's important.
> 
> F. Yes chivalry should be dead.As a woman and a feminist I want to be equal to men. I am fully capable of opening my own doors.
> 
> G. Once I pick you up you want me to sit in the car and ask you a serious of questions so I can make the car just perfect for you. For 16 cents a minute. Hahahahahahahahaha. Because if you knew how to drive you'd know when the car is moving and you're driving you shouldn't be fidgeting with things. And yes I expect an ADULT to assert themselves.


There has been a study that people who use profanity are more honest people JS


----------



## lilCindy

asriznet said:


> actually most of the points are worthy more than 5 stars like a tip at least but you guys see her reactions on tipping uber rides and at the same time expect such premium service only to give drivers 5 stars, which is ridiculous...
> 
> To me, a 5 star uber trips is simple:
> - firstly driver does not makes any mistakes(navigation etc)
> - driver is friendly enough to greet and say goodbye, knows when to speak(not too much - should learn to read body language)
> - driver gets rider safely from point A to point B
> - if rider wants to use the charger, aux cord etc, just ask and driver will be accommodating to the request. if a driver have to ask 20 different riders each day vs rider asking 2 of their uber drivers in a day, which one makes more sense?
> - driver drops off rider and end trip
> - helping to load luggage in the boot personally my reason is to avoid riders scratching the bottom of the boot floor anyways it's also a nice gesture...
> 
> that's it...
> 
> even as a rider, my requirement for 5 stars are simple...
> 
> - don't be late
> - don't be late and try to rush me after you get in
> - don't stink
> - don't make a mess in the car after you're done munching on your snacks
> - if you're gonna ask me to detour or have multi-stop, i would appreciate if you let me know early and not at the very last minute.
> 
> basically if there's nothing wrong with the trip, give it a 5 star, start with a 5 and minus off if there's anything bad with your experience...


 Asriznet, you just reiterated everything I just said. Interesting you did not receive a SINGLE attack for your posting. This is the perfect example of mansplaining. Kind of funny that even so called "feminist" Tabitha doesn't mind getting mansplained by you but is very quick to attack another woman for saying the exact same thing. Well, thank you anyhow Asriznet.


----------



## empresstabitha

lilCindy said:


> Asriznet, you just reiterated everything I just said. Interesting you did not receive a SINGLE attack for your posting. This is the perfect example of mansplaining. Kind of funny that even so called "feminist" Tabitha doesn't mind getting mansplained by you but is very quick to attack another woman for saying the exact same thing. Well, thank you anyhow Asriznet.


A. I hadn't even seen his post yet . I dont have time to read all the comments, but it isn't the same as yours in some aspects. The main point being is he says The passenger should ASK for stuff, as I said.

Another difference is he is only asking for the basics. He isn't demanding cold water or that drivers pick up after him. Reread his post, because again, you're not comprehending the simplicity of it. It is not just like yours. It's basic and simple.


----------



## lilCindy

empresstabitha said:


> A. I hadn't even seen his post yet . I dont have time to read all the comments, but it isn't the same as yours in some aspects. The main point being is he says The passenger should ASK for stuff, as I said.
> 
> Another difference is he only asking for the basics. He isn't demanding cold water or that drivers pick up after him. Reread his post because, again you're not comprehending the simplicity of it. It is not just like yours. It's basic and simple.


It's 90% the same stuff. Don't get lost. Help customer with bags. Be friendly. Be ready to have stuff for riders. One really comment he made that I didn't was "knows when to speak(not too much - should learn to read body language)"

I wish I had that in my list. If drivers would just pay attention to body language, so many issues would never happen in the first place.


----------



## ubergirl182

lilCindy said:


> It's 90% the same stuff. Don't get lost. Help customer with bags. Be friendly. Be ready to have stuff for riders. One really comment he made that I didn't was "knows when to speak(not too much - should learn to read body language)"
> 
> I wish I had that in my list. If drivers would just pay attention to body language, so many issues would never happen in the first place.


Body language is an art form. If a female PAX Dresses like a for lack of better words "hoochie mama" you know tight short skits boobs hanging out.... Most males are not going to look past the way they are programmed. "If you don't know it the male brain is wired for sex..... Sex first. their bodies are wired to procreate with as many people as they can.... Not defending stating a medical fact.) They are going to see your breast and legs and that is it not you sitting in the back with your arms across your chest. legs crossed away from them....

I am sorry there is a reason to not dress trashy but then if you don't dress trashy the dudes that are okay to look at you won't either. As you stated in the past looks are important to you. so damned if you do damned if you don't. But, dress modest and they will notice body language better.


----------



## Flacco

Brett090 said:


> I think anyone who is not a rider deserves a ban on here but thats just me


Dude, I see you are new here but do you mean Driver's??


----------



## lilCindy

ubergirl182 said:


> Body language is an art form. If a female PAX Dresses like a for lack of better words "hoochie mama" you know tight short skits boobs hanging out.... Most males are not going to look past the way they are programmed. "If you don't know it the male brain is wired for sex..... Sex first. their bodies are wired to procreate with as many people as they can.... Not defending stating a medical fact.) They are going to see your breast and legs and that is it not you sitting in the back with your arms across your chest. legs crossed away from them....
> 
> I am sorry there is a reason to not dress trashy but then if you don't dress trashy the dudes that are okay to look at you won't either. As you stated in the past looks are important to you. so damned if you do damned if you don't. But, dress modest and they will notice body language better.


I can understand a guy in his 20's being this way. But if there's guy in his late 30's or older looking at me that way, that's really scary!

In any case, I don't think it's too much to ask a person to focus on their job rather than thinking about having sex with every female passenger he comes across.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> *1. *So, it's somehow impossible for you to have cold water in your car while I've met so many drivers that have it? Have you tried freezing it before you head out? That'll keep it cold the entire day.
> 
> *2. *Picking up garbage after every passenger? Yes.
> 
> *3. *I can't imagine if a waitress would have this attitude.
> 
> *4. *"Many of your complaints can be easily solved by YOU asserting yourself and asking for things." YOU are the driving professional? You should ask the standard questions to all customers.
> 
> *5. *Does a waitress wait for you to ask for drinks, appetizers, and refills?


1. When you asked another poster if he were calling the Uber drivers who tell you how much they earn "liars", I informed you that _*I*_ was calling them liars. Now, I am calling *you* a liar. In addition, please see point B in the quoted post from empresstabitha below. As a customer who complains about cars' not being clean, you should understand her reasoning.

2. Again, see the quote from empresstabitha below. There are several factors that make it impossible, or, at best, extremely difficult for us to clean up after every customer. Some of the customers stuff their trash in the seat or door pockets or throw it onto the floor where we can not see it. While most of us will give the back seat a glance as the customer gets out of the car, we simply can not get out after every customer and give the car a once-over. You are being unreasonable to expect that. I have a Dustbuster and a litter bag. Again, you are a big girl now. If there is some trash in the car or the floor has crumbs all over it, speak up. Point out the problem to me and I will rectify it immediately. I do not want you to ride in a dirty car any more than you want to ride in one.



lilCindy said:


> OK, point made about selling the items. The example stands for cleaning up after the customers though.


No, both chariots go crash. The last chariot goes crash due to the quoted statements from empresstabitha, ubergirl182 and the statements that I have made.



ubergirl182 said:


> adults..... we shouldn't have to clean up after you you should already be tidy....
> parents who don't clean up after their kids...


*^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*



empresstabitha said:


> B.When you freeze water, then let it sit in your car it drips. I don't need one more thing to clean.
> 
> D. I never said drivers shouldn't keep their car clean. Again your comprehension skills are lacking. Also, if you were raised properly you'd know that you're supposed to pick up after yourself. Typically, I have a ping ready the second I drop someone off. But if every passenger was like you treating drivers like garbage people. I would have to stop, inspect my car after every passenger, clean up after them and find a place to throw away their garbage. So, when you're complaining about drivers taking longer than the allotted time to pick you up, maybe that's why
> 
> F. Yes chivalry should be dead.As a woman and a feminist I want to be equal to men. I am fully capable of opening my own doors.
> 
> G. I expect an ADULT to assert themselves.


*^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^* with the exception of Point F. I was raised in an archaic fashion, so I conduct myself in a chivalrous manner. I refuse to apologise for or deny my upbringing.

lilCindy, for the rates that you are paying, you have no right, privilege or reasonable expectation beyond a safe ride to your destination in a relatively clean vehicle driven by a driver who is civil and uses the fastest and most efficient route possible. If you want anything more than this, summon Uber Black. Uber Taxi is not available in Minneapolis (or anywhere in Minnesota, for that matter).

In another post, you did mention that you would use a taxi if there were an application for it. As Uber is out, since it does not have Uber Taxi there, still, there are other taxi hailing applications that are in more than one city. See if Flywheel, Curb (formerly Taxi Magic), Get, Arro or Way2Ride are available in Minnesota. A word of caution, though. You will not find water or candy in most taxis. You will find them in mine, only because I drive two levels of Uber, so I do it from habit. My cab is clean (as is my UberX car) and I bathe every day and use a B.O. stick every day, as well. In addition, I brush my teeth and floss, every day; I use toothpaste, as well.

Please do continue to post, here. While you represent everything that a driver hates in a passenger, I find your posts instructive even though I do not agree with most of your expectations. (In fact, your fitting the stereotype only too well does give rise to the "troll" accusations against you). You do raise some valid points about some things, though. I have stated more than once that some people on these Boards have much to learn.

Further, I see this as an opportunity to let you know what you can reasonably expect and what you should not expect. Yes, I know, you are paying the bills. Understand, though, that a provider is willing to provide a service only at a price that will allow him to turn a profit. This is one reason why limousine and taxi rates are what they are. Once you do understand our side of this, perhaps you can edge-uh-mah-kayte the users that you know. I have been in this business for quite some time, so I do know that about which I make statements. There is not too much that anyone can tell me about this business. I _*am*_ the Tom Cruise of the Ground Transportation For Hire business. Yes, Ma'am, I _*KNNNNOOOOOOOWWW*_ about Ground Transportation For Hire.


----------



## Mvlab

lilCindy said:


> Kind of funny how many 6'5" giants we have on this thread suddenly. Guess what. I have tall friends too, and it never makes a difference if the driver is short. They never move their seat
> 
> "*In a Time of Universal Deceit - Telling the Truth Is a Revolutionary Act"*


Right, size doesn't matter.


----------



## Flacco

lilCindy said:


> It's 90% the same stuff. Don't get lost. Help customer with bags. Be friendly. Be ready to have stuff for riders. One really comment he made that I didn't was "knows when to speak(not too much - should learn to read body language)"
> 
> I wish I had that in my list. If drivers would just pay attention to body language, so many issues would never happen in the first place.


Make a new list then and make it much longer LOL


----------



## Mvlab

lilCindy said:


> Wow! Just Wow. So ironic.
> "shows me that you were raised poorly."
> 
> Ironic this is coming from someone who uses profanity multiple times throughout her posting. I guess it's true that "profanity is the language of the ignorant."
> 
> So, it's somehow impossible for you to have cold water in your car while I've met so many drivers that have it? Have you tried freezing it before you head out? That'll keep it cold the entire day.
> 
> "0. Because most drivers don't make a lot they sleep in their car and might wipe down and wear deodorant so if youwant someone who has the money to go home every night get a chauffeur. "
> 
> OMG! She is making excuses why drivers don't wear deodorant?
> 
> "5. So again. Most spend long times in the car. Would you like me to wash it once a day, 12 times a day or more. Would you like me to vacuum after every passenger?Take a cab and tell me if they do that. No one has time for that. How about PAX just be neat."
> 
> OMG again. She's actually arguing that drivers shouldn't keep their cars clean. Vacuum after every passenger? No. After every night? Yes. Picking up garbage after every passenger? Yes. I can't imagine if a waitress would have this attitude.
> 
> "If they call and it's important I answer."
> 
> Gee, you must have ESP.
> 
> "Chivalry is dead or should be and that's a good thing."
> 
> SMH...
> 
> "Many of your complaints can be easily solved by YOU asserting yourself and asking for things."
> 
> YOU are the driving professional? You should ask the standard questions to all customers. Does a waitress wait for you to ask for drinks, appetizers, and refills?
> 
> I'm sorry, but out of 400 postings on this thread, yours really gets the "most ignorant" posting award.


"One man's vulgarity is another man's lyric"
Justice J.M. Harlan
Cohen vs. California


----------



## Cableguynoe

lilCindy said:


> In any case, I don't think it's too much to ask a person to focus on their job rather than thinking about having sex with every female passenger he comes across.


It is too much to ask. I can't help it.

And I have not read every post here. Far from it. But I did read about freezing water. Bahahahahaha
Someone please explain to my why you think a man you hired to drive you should buy you a bottle of water, and on top of that he should make sure there bottle of water he buys you is cold.


----------



## Flacco

Cableguynoe said:


> It is too much to ask. I can't help it.
> 
> And I have not read every post here. Far from it. But I did read about freezing water. Bahahahahaha
> Someone please explain to my why you think a man you hired to drive you should buy you a bottle of water, and on top of that he should make sure there bottle of water need buys you is cold.


Do you mean to tell me that you never tried to drink an ice cube??? LOLOL


----------



## ubergirl182

lilCindy said:


> I can understand a guy in his 20's being this way. But if there's guy in his late 30's or older looking at me that way, that's really scary!
> 
> In any case, I don't think it's too much to ask a person to focus on their job rather than thinking about having sex with every female passenger he comes across.


omg what exactly did you go to college for.... trolling.... what I said is a fact its how there body is wired. If your dressing scantly expect men to stare at you this goes from the 13 year old prepubescent boy to the 80 year old dude trying to avoid having a heart attack... You wanna dress in the manner you do men are gonna stare and women are gonna judge.. You bring this on yourself but again you want to be stared out just to ***** about it. It makes YOU feel better about YOURSELF. Me I will dress to impress my man not all men..... 2 cents.

Also just so you know every man you have ever come across has thought about having sex with you at least once.... Wiring. You could be the ugliest fattiest nastiest woman in creation and the dude has thought about how gross it would be.... Stop flattering yourself. Once you open your mouth these guys are only thinking about revenge sex because even if you are "hot" your ugly as sin with your attitude. Most dudes over 30 actual think about what they want to put there parts in and I doubt it's you.


----------



## Cableguynoe

ubergirl182 said:


> Also just so you know every man you have ever come across has thought about having sex with you at least once.... Wiring. You could be the ugliest fattiest nastiest woman in creation and the dude has thought about how gross it would be....


True story^


----------



## Flacco

ubergirl182 said:


> omg what exactly did you go to college for.... trolling.... what I said is a fact its how there body is wired. If your dressing scantly expect men to stare at you this goes from the 13 year old prepubescent boy to the 80 year old dude trying to avoid having a heart attack... You wanna dress in the manner you do men are gonna stare and women are gonna judge.. You bring this on yourself but again you want to be stared out just to ***** about it. It makes YOU feel better about YOURSELF. Me I will dress to impress my man not all men..... 2 cents.
> 
> Also just so you know every man you have ever come across has thought about having sex with you at least once.... Wiring. You could be the ugliest fattiest nastiest woman in creation and the dude has thought about how gross it would be.... Stop flattering yourself. Once you open your mouth these guys are only thinking about revenge sex because even if you are "hot" your ugly as sin with your attitude. Most dudes over 30 actual think about what they want to put there parts in and I doubt it's you.


Yep, I am between the age of 13 and 80 and agree that us dumb guys are wired directly to our wieners...LOL


----------



## empresstabitha

Another Uber Driver said:


> with the exception of Point F. I was raised in an archaic fashion, so I conduct myself in a chivalrous manner. I refuse to apologise for or deny my upbringing.


I don't mind if someone is chivalrous. You do you, but it shouldn't be required. Everything else you said is a completely valid point as well.


----------



## brianboru

lilCindy said:


> I'm sorry, but out of 400 postings on this thread, yours really gets the "most ignorant" posting award.


Wrong again. Your original post has that award sewn up. Please ping me.


----------



## Mvlab

Flacco said:


> Yep, I am between the age of 13 and 80 and agree that us dumb guys are wired directly to our wieners...LOL


Women know that and expect and anticipate that reaction.


----------



## Flacco

Mvlab said:


> Women know that and expect and anticipate that reaction.


Nothing wrong with accepting reality


----------



## brianboru

ubergirl182 said:


> Most dudes over 30 actual think about what they want to put there parts in and I doubt it's you.


You got that right. With her entitled attitude she is the Typhoid Mary of erectile dysfunction.


----------



## stpetej

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


----------



## Rakos

LilCindy...has proven...

rider or whatever she/he is.. 

It's EASY to piss off Uber Drivers...

Butt most do their best to keep it in...8)

Just goes to show Uber drivers are...

About as Easy to piss off as our famous...

Tweeter in charge...8)

Excuse me while I go and get...

Some more fresh poo to throw...

Rakos


----------



## stpetej

If you went to college you should know better spelling, grammar and punctuation. And hire a friggin helicopter.


----------



## Mvlab

Flacco said:


> Nothing wrong with accepting reality


Absolutely nothing. Problems come when some girls start pretending that they don't know that.


----------



## Rakos

Are you kidding...

This one HAS a helicopter parent...

And most likely...

barring some major life changing event...

Will become a helicopter parent...

May the monkey gods help us...gadzukes!

Rakos


----------



## lilCindy

Flacco said:


> Make a new list then and make it much longer LOL


I'm not going to waste my time making a list for these guys. They don't like offering service to riders. They have are proud of it. How will a new list change them?
I'll just add on to this list. Those who want to learn from it, can. Those who never want to change, don't have to.


----------



## Flacco

Rakos said:


> LilCindy...has proven...
> 
> rider or whatever she/he is..
> 
> It's EASY to piss off Uber Drivers...
> 
> Butt most do their best to keep it in...8)
> 
> Just goes to show Uber drivers are...
> 
> About as Easy to piss off as our famous...
> 
> Tweeter in charge...8)
> 
> Excuse me while I go and get...
> 
> Some more fresh poo to throw...
> 
> Rakos


Rakos the Poet


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> can understand a guy in his 20's being this way. But if there's guy in his late 30's or older looking at me that way, that's really scary!


If you get in my car with your whatsits hanging out, I'm gonna look same as if i see you in the grocery store or at an atm. I'm past the late 30s...Im old bit I'm not dead. I'm not too looking or thinking about sex with you, I'm just looking. (although I may download video of the trip and use your images later ! )

I dont give a rat's ass what you think of me for looking, dress. like a street walking hooker and you're gonna get looks. you know this, that's why you ****ted yourself up. You are whoring yourself for free cocktails. I'm probably going to have to drove you home in the morning as you ponder your morals for sleeping with the guy you just met and yep, I'm still looking.

If a 25 year old guy likes what he sees, so will a 65 year old. come on.

here's the thing, you can judge the fat hairy guy or the skinny old pervert driver all you want, it doesn't change what we already know you are.



lilCindy said:


> Kind of funny how many 6'5" giants we have on this thread suddenly. Guess what. I have tall friends too, and it never makes a difference if the driver is short. They never move their seat


I'm not moving my seat, it's dangorous, drivers set the seat to their needs for driving. Driving with the the seat too far up is awkward and dangerous. Non-negotiable, Im not moving my seat.
The short drivers you speak of can't be that short if they can reach the pedals....



lilCindy said:


> If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature,


You are an ugly person, this doesn't change. you are also still immature.



lilCindy said:


> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.





lilCindy said:


> One really comment he made that I didn't was "knows when to speak(not too much - should learn to read body language)"
> 
> I wish I had that in my list. If drivers would just pay attention to body language, so many issues would never happen in the first place.


Which is it, look at you? don't look at you?

by the way, it's a rear-veiw mirror not window and we use it to see the road behind us for safety, Several times per minute.

Get over yourself, you're not that attractive.

I think I hate you, and I dont hate many people.


----------



## Flacco

lilCindy said:


> I'm not going to waste my time making a list for these guys. They don't like offering service to riders. They have are proud of it. How will a new list change them?
> I'll just add on to this list. Those who want to learn from it, can. Those who never want to change, don't have to.


Please post the list with the added items in a new thread as this one is no longer featured.

Believe or not but I sincerely wish you a Happy 4th of July!! : )


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> "If they call and it's important I answer."
> 
> Gee, you must have ESP.


No, like me, she probably tells her kids, SO, mom and dad or whoever, only call if it is important, otherwise text and ill call you back. geez..


----------



## Fishchris

So i went back and read the OP's list again. Already followed most of those things without ever having to be told by anyone that this was the right thing to do. One or two more things i considered and will probably start doing now. While a couple other things i will never do (bottled water) 

But again, overall, this was a good list. And maybe even a bit more helpful for newbies....

Also, many of the replies to this thread kind of remind me of something which i have contemplated many times before, and that is:
While their are all kinds of people who do rideshare, with some being extremely intelligent, and maybe having great, full time regular jobs, their are also a certain % of total losers who are not qualified to do much of anything else.

Same thing when i was a corrections officer.... You would see a few very intelligent inmates, who were just victims of circumstance, but generally speaking, many of those inmates were there because they were just dum basses in the first place. In other other words, most of them did not end up there because they were so freaking smart  lol

Now, their is no reason to be offended by this post unless your one of the dum basses I'm referring to. We can always pretend every single person here is just a victim of circumstance.


----------



## empresstabitha

Fishchris said:


> So i went back and read the OP's list again. Already followed most of those things without ever having to be told by anyone that this was the right thing to do. One or two more things i considered and will probably start doing now. While a couple other things i will never do (bottled water)
> 
> But again, overall, this was a good list. And maybe even a bit more helpful for newbies....
> 
> Also, many of the replies to this thread kind of remind me of something which i have contemplated many times before, and that is:
> While their are all kinds of people who do rideshare, with some being extremely intelligent, and maybe having great, full time regular jobs, their are also a certain % of total losers who are not qualified to do much of anything else.
> 
> Same thing when i was a corrections officer.... You would see a few very intelligent inmates, who were just victims of circumstance, but generally speaking, many of those inmates were there because they were just dum basses in the first place. In other other words, most of them did not end up there because they were so freaking smart  lol
> 
> Now, their is no reason to be offended by this post unless your one of the dum basses I'm referring to. We can always pretend every single person here is just a victim of circumstance.


So you ask your passengers a series of question nefore you take off so you can acclimate your car to their needs?

You clean up after your passengers every time you drop them off?

Also,you make sure to not look in your rear view mirror so the PAX don't think they're being looked out

And you do all of what she says expecting no tip? Cause cindy doesn't tip as uber drivers are apparently raking in the dough.

Businesses don't survive doing the most for the littlest reward. Businesses, survive doing the least for a minimum award. Every second wasted is time you can use making money. You're basically saying trying to make a profit makes you a loser.


----------



## sellkatsell44

I think it's the sense of _entitlement _that comes off of Op's post, that rubs people in the wrong way.

I have met folks who have dough, serious cash...not credit, not just stocks (although they have that too) but cold hard cash. And they would never be as entitled as Op (or dum b*sssssss) to assume that for the fare Op pays, that the drivers should do xyz...and she doesn't even tip!!

Uber is not a taxi cab service and even taxi cabs doesn't do everything she lists (cold water, open door, etc).

If she wants that kind of service and at >$1.00/mile, she should hire a car and pay a fairer rate.

Long post short - you *get what you pay for.*



Fishchris said:


> So i went back and read the OP's list again. Already followed most of those things without ever having to be told by anyone that this was the right thing to do. One or two more things i considered and will probably start doing now. While a couple other things i will never do (bottled water)
> 
> But again, overall, this was a good list. And maybe even a bit more helpful for newbies....
> 
> Also, many of the replies to this thread kind of remind me of something which i have contemplated many times before, and that is:
> While their are all kinds of people who do rideshare, with some being extremely intelligent, and maybe having great, full time regular jobs, their are also a certain % of total losers who are not qualified to do much of anything else.
> 
> Same thing when i was a corrections officer.... You would see a few very intelligent inmates, who were just victims of circumstance, but generally speaking, many of those inmates were there because they were just dum basses in the first place. In other other words, most of them did not end up there because they were so freaking smart  lol
> 
> Now, their is no reason to be offended by this post unless your one of the dum basses I'm referring to. We can always pretend every single person here is just a victim of circumstance.


----------



## Kizzel00

lilCindy said:


> I'm not going to waste my time making a list for these guys. They don't like offering service to riders. They have are proud of it. How will a new list change them?
> I'll just add on to this list. Those who want to learn from it, can. Those who never want to change, don't have to.


Tell me, how do you feel about drivers handing out care packages that include random household goods?


----------



## lilCindy

Kizzel00 said:


> Tell me, how do you feel about drivers handing out care packages that include random household goods?


If they really are, that is beyond beyond scary. If the are just someone writing about it on UP, it is probably a troll.


----------



## Mvlab

Rakos said:


> Are you kidding...
> 
> This one HAS a helicopter parent...
> 
> And most likely...
> 
> barring some major life changing event...
> 
> Will become a helicopter parent...
> 
> May the monkey gods help us...gadzukes!
> 
> Rakos


And now, like Homer, hexameter, please!


----------



## Flacco

This is my Uber car and this is me. Why is it that I never get tips on Uber?????


----------



## NapsterSA

Cindy, most of your suggestions are reasonable and should be no-brainers for drivers. My (constructive) comments on several of your your points:

1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.

- I typically offer cool water (8oz) on trips that will last longer than 10 minutes, and during any ride if there is an obvious need, e.g., tourists out walking around in warm weather, to anyone who appears exerted, etc. Common sense applies.

4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.

- I agree with having an aux cord... I actually enjoy the hearing different music. I get it, and it makes for a happy ride.

That said, I take issue with your "over 40" comment! Forty is not the tech-challenged threshold. Our generation gave birth to Apple and the others who stole their technology. Also, your use of the word "expect"...  ...I'll stop...

14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.

- This may happen if I'm already out of the car to stretch, inspect the interior, etc, or if there is an obvious need to "get the door". In some instances, the gratuitous door opening for an X ride may actually set off the creep alarm. Again, common sense...but a tad much to expect from the budget priced option.

15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.

- Unfortunately, this is the sad reality of our Uber/Lyft rating system. I've given <5 twice: a drunk pax who lit a joint in in my car after I advised him not to; a women who trashed my backseat after eating a fried chicken dinner during the ride (did not even ask if okay to eat in my car). I paid the price severely and had to earn many more 5 star ratings in order see my overall rating recover!

20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.

- I prefer to execute a three point turn when possible. A U turn in a drive lane will draw a ticket w/points, and may make my passenger feel unsafe. Sometimes that GPS loop is the only legal way to re-route. Again, common sense...

22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.

- Over 90% of my pickup spots are precise. In poorly marked apt complexes, etc., I always call. "Good passengers" who know from experience that their location is problematic will reach out to their driver while enroute, pref by text. More frequently, the problem occurs with drunks/stoners who misplace the pin, sometimes by several blocks! After a reasonable attempt to reach the pickup and/or if the pax is acting incoherent or harsh when I call, I cancel and move on.

23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.

- I absolutely disagree; that reflects your own preference. It's really not about looks or intended to impress, but is rather a nice perk, for the same reason restaurants have mints at the exit and banks give away lollipops. I keep a small container of mints and fireballs (fireballs by popular request!) and 9 out of 10 passengers, esp in their 20s from bars, love them!

30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.

- Agree, and we should take seriously client safety and satisfaction. Likewise, when requesting a ride, passengers should understand that there is real person, in a real car that they are paying for and maintaining. This means not making the drivers wait, and treating them and their property with respect.

I'm happy to hear you've matured IRT driver ratings. I would suggest that you still have a little ways to go. For drivers, Uber ostensibly treats a 4 star rating as a failed trip. Dinging your driver over the lack of an Aux cord or for not opening your door could actually translate into an eviction notice for that guy/gal who just gave you a safe and clean ride for 70 cents per mile.


----------



## Mvlab

NapsterSA said:


> Cindy, most are reasonable and should be no-brainers for drivers. My (constructive) comments on several of your your points:
> 
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 
> - I typically offer cool water (8oz) on trips that will last longer than 10 minutes, and during any ride if there is an obvious need, e.g., tourists out walking around in warm weather, to anyone who appears exerted, etc. Common sense applies.
> 
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 
> - I agree with having an aux cord... I actually enjoy the hearing different music. I get it, and it makes for a happy ride.
> 
> That said, I take offense @ the "over 40" comment! Forty is not the tech-challenged threshold. Our generation gave birth to Apple and the others who stole their technology. Also, your use of the word "expect"... very telling ...I'll stop here...
> 
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 
> - This may happen if I'm already out of the car to stretch, inspect the interior, etc, or if there is an obvious need to "get the door". In some instances, the gratuitous door opening for an X ride may actually set off the creep alarm. Again, common sense...but a tad much to to expect from an X ride.
> 
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 
> - Unfortunately, this is the sad reality of our Uber/Lyft rating system. I've given <5 twice: a drunk pax who lit a joint in in my car after I advised him not to; a women who trashed my backseat after eating a fried chicken dinner during the ride (did not even ask if okay to eat in my car). I paid the price severely and had to earn many more 5s in order for my overall rating to bounce back!
> 
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 
> - I prefer to do a three point turn when possible. A U turn in a drive lane will draw a ticket w/points, and may make my passenger feel unsafe.
> 
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 
> - Over 90% of my pickup spots are precise. In poorly marked apt complexes, etc. - I always call. "Good passengers" who know from experience that their location is problematic will reach out to the driver enroute, pref by text. More frequently, the problem occurs with drunks/stoners who misplace the pin, sometimes by several blocks!
> 
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 
> - I absolutely disagree. It's not about looks or intended to impress, but is rather a nice perk, for the same reason restaurants have mints at the exit and banks give away lollipops. I keep a small container of mints and fireballs (fireballs by popular request!) and 9 out of 10 passengers, esp in their 20s from bars, love them!
> 
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 
> - Agree, and we should take seriously client safety and satisfaction. Likewise, when requesting a ride, passengers should understand that there is real person, in a real car that they are paying for and maintaining. This means not making the drivers wait, and treating them and ther property with respect.
> 
> I'm happy to hear you've matured IRT driver ratings. I would suggest that you still have a little ways to go. For drivers, Uber ostensibly treats a 4 rating as a failed trip. Dinging your driver over the lack of an Aux cord or for not opening your door could actually translate into an eviction notice the that guy/gal who just gave you a safe and clean ride for 70 cents per mile.


After so many words you actually get to the point- 70 cents per mile. If follow her logic she has, as a good rider, give you a BJ as a gratuity.


----------



## lilCindy

NapsterSA said:


> Cindy, most are reasonable and should be no-brainers for drivers. .


Thanks Napster! You're post starts out good. I'll read the rest when I get home.


----------



## Mvlab

lilCindy said:


> Thanks Napster! You're post starts out good. I'll read the rest when I get home.


How many underpants did you sell today?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

lilCindy said:


> 27. Many drivers here complain about how little they are getting paid for a 3 mile trip. Please remember, we riders are paying a lot more than you are actually receiving. That is why why tend to feel we deserve quality service.


You are paying a whopping $5 for which you are entitled a safe 5 min ride to your destination in my clean, comfortable car. Value adds ons include an intelligent conversation if you can peel your attention away from your phone and feign interest in my experience half as well as I do yours.


----------



## asriznet

sellkatsell44 and most others have made a good point, very simple... uberX & Uberpool(especially) are NOT premium rides. the fact that you choose to ride on an UberX or Uberpool vs a taxi already prove you're paying for lesser than the normal taxi would charge and taxis don't even offer any in the list.

*Sure there will be a some/few or many drivers that do not mind offering these additional services while driving UberX or Uberpool however that should not be the standard expectation because those drivers chose to be that way. If the drivers offers stuffs part of the list and you appreciate it, give him a 5 star and a tip(if you really appreciate his service) but if a driver does not offer however it's still a good overall experience, give him a 5 star regardless. *

just because a driver don't offer/have cold bottled water in his/her car, he/she deserves to be rated lower than 5 stars?

lilCindy : and no i'm sorry, my list is not even close to your list. basic needs vs entitlement, that's the difference.

try your luck with UberBlack or UberSelect, you may have better chance to get the ideal Uber Experience as per your list...


----------



## wk1102

sellkatsell44 said:


> I think it's the sense of _entitlement _that comes off of Op's post, that rubs people in the wrong way.


Absolutly it is, I do not like her, at all!

she is the type of person I tell my kids not to be!


----------



## NapsterSA

lilCindy said:


> Thanks Napster! You're post starts out good. I'll read the rest when I get home.


Written with the best intentions.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Anything else Hon?


----------



## Flacco

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Anything else Hon?


She actually did add to the original list of 26. Wonder if it will go to 50. Go Cindy!!! LOL


----------



## wk1102

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Anything else Hon?


#34) Be attractive.

#35) Don't be unattractive.

#36) Be +/- 5 years of her age.

#37) don't be over 35 years of age.

#38) Don't be fat

#39) Don't be hairy

#40) don't be balding


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

wk1102 said:


> #34) Be attractive.
> 
> #35) Don't be unattractive.
> 
> #36) Be +/- 5 years of her age.
> 
> #37) don't be over 35 years of age.
> 
> #38) Don't be fat
> 
> #39) Don't be hairy
> 
> #40) don't be balding


I think those were all covered already, but then again I passed out somewhere between #6-#19.


----------



## asriznet

wk1102 said:


> #34) Be attractive.
> 
> #35) Don't be unattractive.
> 
> #36) Be +/- 5 years of her age.
> 
> #37) don't be over 35 years of age.
> 
> #38) Don't be fat
> 
> #39) Don't be hairy
> 
> #40) don't be balding


haha must be in the perfect middle, not on extreme end... i wonder if it applies to the male genitalia as well?


----------



## The Gift of Fish

How did a troll thread get featured, lol. It _has _been slow on here lately but damn....


----------



## asriznet

The Gift of Fish said:


> How did a troll thread get featured, lol. It _has _been slow on here lately but damn....


it may be slow here but you should check out other threads OP created, soon all of them will be featured too


----------



## Flacco

Cindy Honey Bunny,

We are all still waiting to hear what your Rider rating is?????????


----------



## asriznet

Flacco said:


> Cindy Honey Bunny,
> 
> We are all still waiting to hear what your Rider rating is?????????


she's not gonna post it because that's what makes the rest of the members in UP keep replying to her post/threads... once it's out, she will no longer gain the attention she's been getting all these while...


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

The Gift of Fish said:


> How did a troll thread get featured, lol. It _has _been slow on here lately but damn....


Troll thread? What is a troll? Did you mean toll...


----------



## george manousaridis

lilCindy said:


> I can understand a guy in his 20's being this way. But if there's guy in his late 30's or older looking at me that way, that's really scary!
> 
> In any case, I don't think it's too much to ask a person to focus on their job rather than thinking about having sex with every female passenger he comes across.


Well posted


----------



## asriznet

george manousaridis said:


> Well posted


hehe... Cindy's new friend finally posted a reply on one of her threads after reaching out to her privately to give her morale support and adding her on facebook... i dunno about anyone else, i feel that's weird, a lil creepy too...


----------



## george manousaridis

Jennyma said:


> Yes, Cindy they are lying to you. Men lie to hook up with women. The nice cars they drive might be rentals or with huge payments they are driving to pay off. You are a 20 something, Victoria Secrets salesgirl, they want you to give them your number, or perhaps more... I hope you didn't fall for it.


Another well stated post



asriznet said:


> Hmm, u did 1587 trips, 714 are 5 stars.... 45%
> I did 2478, 1180 are 5 stars...47.6%
> 
> Yep, u are definitely a much better driver than most of us...
> 
> View attachment 134608
> 
> 
> View attachment 134612


Aznet here is my Uber frames,Cinds advice has made be a better driver.



asriznet said:


> hehe... Cindy's new friend finally posted a reply on one of her threads after reaching out to her privately to give her morale support and adding her on facebook... i dunno about anyone else, i feel that's weird, a lil creepy too...


And I will post more,Cinds is a decent gal


----------



## asriznet

george manousaridis said:


> Aznet here is my Uber frames,Cinds advice has made be a better driver.


Well done! Very impressive indeed... Keep up the good work! Are you driving full time?


----------



## george manousaridis

asriznet said:


> Well done! Very impressive indeed... Keep up the good work! Are you driving full time?


Fellow member I drive for multiple platforms,and I am a better driver know than before.Nah not full time,I am a long haul truck driver,I work ridesharing only to up.yea it's was better a couple of weekends ago,I was a 4.93, a couple of bad downgrades and my ratings shot down,Cindy type of ratings when Cindy was in her younger years.I got three young ladies and they gave me a hard time.But it's ok,I love everything one mate.


----------



## george manousaridis

[QUOTE="george manousaridis, post: 2684839, member: 91885"
Here are the more in-depth analysis of my Uber driver accentAlao work for GoCatch and equivalent of Lyft in the US


----------



## Mvlab

george manousaridis said:


> [QUOTE="george manousaridis, post: 2684839, member: 91885"
> Here are the more in-depth analysis of my Uber driver accentAlao work for GoCatch and equivalent of Lyft in the US


We got it, you are a champ, mate.


----------



## asriznet

[QUOTE="george manousaridis, post: 2684839, member: 91885"
Here are the more in-depth analysis of my Uber driver accentAlao work for GoCatch and equivalent of Lyft in the US[/QUOTE]

I'm impressed that almost 70% of your trips were rated... that to me is something more to be proud of than the rating itself... just quality without consistency doesn't say much...


----------



## george manousaridis

asriznet said:


> [QUOTE="george manousaridis, post: 2684839, member: 91885"
> Here are the more in-depth analysis of my Uber driver accentAlao work for GoCatch and equivalent of Lyft in the US


I'm impressed that almost 70% of your trips were rated... that to me is something more to be proud of than the rating itself... just quality without consistency doesn't say much...[/QUOTE]
Thank you,actually I don't pay attention anymore to those figures,I just go out and do what I can for the paxs.Only I am grateful is for paxs and Uber connecting drivers,collecting the fares and paying us.Other Goober management is a circus.But I am all for the paxs,to e degree and I have boundaries.


----------



## Mvlab

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Troll thread? What is a troll? Did you mean toll...


Troll


----------



## george manousaridis

asriznet said:


> george manousaridis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed that almost 70% of your trips were rated... that to me is something more to be proud of than the rating itself... just quality without consistency doesn't say much...
> 
> 
> 
> Aznet mate he is a good one for youto see,I did this a couple of years ago,I couldn't locate a paxs,read it and have a laugh of how I found my paxs in a crowd,
Click to expand...

I have many sweet memories and almost bring a tear to my eyes,find memories from the beginning



Mvlab said:


> Troll


What's up here?



george manousaridis said:


> I have many sweet memories and almost bring a tear to my eyes,find memories from the beginning
> 
> What's up here?


If ya refer to me as a Troll,that's your opinion,live decently with it and put me on your Iggy list



Mvlab said:


> We got it, you are a champ, mate.


Amen


----------



## Brett090

Flacco said:


> Dude, I see you are new here but do you mean Driver's??


Yeah my bad


----------



## george manousaridis

Brett090 said:


> Yeah my bad


New or old so what.


----------



## Mvlab

george manousaridis said:


> I have many sweet memories and almost bring a tear to my eyes,find memories from the beginning
> 
> What's up here?
> 
> If ya refer to me as a Troll,that's your opinion,live decently with it and put me on your Iggy list
> 
> Amen


Comprehension problems?


----------



## george manousaridis

Mvlab said:


> Comprehension problems?


Appears that way,me a dumb ant


----------



## george manousaridis

I like the posting from Cinds


----------



## Mvlab

george manousaridis said:


> I like the posting from Cinds


Me too, a lot. But certain things confuse me- she doesn't like to talk about riders code of conduct ( it is a rideshare, remember?) and her demands (yes, they are all little things, easy to do, but combination of them makes it nearly impossible to accomplish- we do not live in ideal world) are rewarded at best with "5 stars", that, I believe, is not why majority of drivers are doing that ridesharing gig. In general it reminds me a little girl's list of what she would expect from her prince charming if he wants Her Highness to favorably look at his direction.


----------



## george manousaridis

Mvlab said:


> Me too, a lot. But certain things confuse me- she doesn't like to talk about riders code of conduct ( it is a rideshare, remember?) and her demands (yes, they are all little things, easy to do, but combination of them makes it nearly impossible to accomplish- we do not live in ideal world) are rewarded at best with "5 stars", that, I believe, is not why majority of drivers are doing that ridesharing gig. In general it reminds me a little girl's list of what she would expect from her prince charming if he wants Her Highness to favorably look at his direction.


Yes u r right,but it's ok,shell find her man.


----------



## Fishchris

Mvlab said:


> Me too, a lot. But certain things confuse me- she doesn't like to talk about riders code of conduct ( it is a rideshare, remember?) and her demands (yes, they are all little things, easy to do, but combination of them makes it nearly impossible to accomplish- we do not live in ideal world) are rewarded at best with "5 stars", that, I believe, is not why majority of drivers are doing that ridesharing gig. In general it reminds me a little girl's list of what she would expect from her prince charming if he wants Her Highness to favorably look at his direction.


This post... or 'list' had nothing to do with riders code of conduct. It was about what "drivers" can do to keep there rating up. Riders conduct would be for a whole different post.

I don't think the OP, or anyone else expects a driver to follow "every single item on this list" to the T, or else should expect less than a 5 star. This was simply a list of suggestions, that one could read through, to check themselves.
As I said earlier, I do most of these things anyway, just out of common sense and human decency. Their were a couple items that I might start doing, just based on this post. And their were a few things I wont ever do 9water, mints). But I don't think the OP is a troll, or completely off base because of listing those latter few things.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Mvlab said:


> nearly impossible to accomplish- are rewarded at best with "5 stars".
> 
> In general it reminds me a little girl's list of what she would expect from her prince charming if he wants Her Highness to favorably look at his direction.


I went to the Harris Teeter to buy water, gum and mints. The cashier quoted me the bill and asked how I was paying. I told her that I was paying with the numerous five star ratings that my Uber and Lyft customers have given me. She told me that they did not accept those as payment. I tried Safeway, Giant, CVS, Walgreens, Rite-Aid, Wally World and Tar-ZHAY. They did not accept starts, either. In fact, none of the merchants that I tried would accept my stars.

......either that or a particullarly precocious spoiled brat's giving relatives, friends and acquaintances a list of things that if met, will mean that she will not pitch a hissy fit....................



Fishchris said:


> I don't think the OP, or anyone else expects a driver to follow "every single item on this list" to the T, or else should expect less than a 5 star. This was simply a list of suggestions, that one could read through, to check themselves.


Given what Original Poster has shown us in her numerous posts, I would dispute the quoted statements.



george manousaridis said:


> shell find her man.


........and when she does, I will feel sorry for the poor son of a streetwalker.........................either that, or for her, as many women like her wind up with physically abusive "men"...............


----------



## Mvlab

Fishchris said:


> This post... or 'list' had nothing to do with riders code of conduct. It was about what "drivers" can do to keep there rating up. Riders conduct would be for a whole different post.
> 
> I don't think the OP, or anyone else expects a driver to follow "every single item on this list" to the T, or else should expect less than a 5 star. This was simply a list of suggestions, that one could read through, to check themselves.
> As I said earlier, I do most of these things anyway, just out of common sense and human decency. Their were a couple items that I might start doing, just based on this post. And their were a few things I wont ever do 9water, mints). But I don't think the OP is a troll, or completely off base because of listing those latter few things.


Would you, just out of common sense, follow advice of Bernie Madoff how to run successful business?


----------



## OdiousRhetoric

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


This is a much more effective list. It's slightly shorter:
1. Have your a$$ at the pin when I arrive, or I'm leaving.
2. If it's hot, don't be thirsty. I have water but I don't indemnify thirst.
3. The radio is on, listen to it or wear a headset.
4. KMA if you disagree.



Mvlab said:


> Would you, just out of common sense, follow advice of Bernie Madoff how to run successful business?


Yes. He made billions. If I could spend the next 20 years like 20 of his years in business, I would.


----------



## Mvlab

OdiousRhetoric said:


> This is a much more effective list. It's slightly shorter:
> 1. Have your a$$ at the pin when I arrive, or I'm leaving.
> 2. If it's hot, don't be thirsty. I have water but I don't indemnify thirst.
> 3. The radio is on, listen to it or wear a headset.
> 4. KMA if you disagree.
> 
> Yes. He made billions. If I could spend the next 20 years like 20 of his years in business, I would.


I would like to hear that from somebody, who is talking about "human decency".


----------



## DenverRose

Oh my goodness! I don't think I could remember all these things in this list.


----------



## Graham_DC

ALL THIS FOR A MEANINGLESS RATING SYSTEM!


----------



## Uber_Muie

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


If it sounds like a shill, walks like a shill...it's a SHILL.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Graham_DC said:


> ALL THIS FOR A MEANINGLESS RATING SYSTEM!


good point. when you leave uber, no one will know or care about yur ratings.


----------



## george manousaridis

I_Like_Spam said:


> good point. when you leave uber, no one will know or care about yur ratings.


I just love that list that my Cinds posted,and I worship Cinds too.Dont you and all forum members agree.Very importantly.



I_Like_Spam said:


> good point. when you leave uber, no one will know or care about yur ratings.


Uber never forgets a paxs,and my Cinds makes getting a 5 star easy.Follow these points and a Uber driver becomes a Platinum/Golden Driver.



Graham_DC said:


> ALL THIS FOR A MEANINGLESS RATING SYSTEM!


Not meaningless on contrary meaningful and useful


----------



## Yulli Yung

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


----------



## george manousaridis

Uber_Muie said:


> If it sounds like a shill, walks like a shill...it's a SHILL.


Members on this page,Cinds makes excellent points,they work in practice.Try them and be more compassionate and tolerant to paxs needs and expectations .

Members don't be in denial,simple excellent advice and as for tips,it's up to the paxs and the majority of paxs are great,Minority will always shy away and have no sympathy for a driver.Cinds has shown me treat paxs respectfully and a driver shall receive the equivalent.Right on the bullseye.

Forum members I will state a few pointers here.
Don't treat a paxs as a dollar sign.
Make the paxs feel important,which they are.
Make them feel accepted and treat them like family.
Treat and have refreshments available to a paxs.
Common sense and be of full sound mind and don't offend or mistreat a paxs.
Remember drivers are amangers of expectations and must adhere to this,last pointers is give the paxs the exercising of Ubers expected rules.Simple set non offending boundaries and the ratings,excellent reviews and all good things follow.Simple


----------



## JimKE

What a bunch of drivel! Thank God for the Ignore feature!

LMAO. You put someone on your Ignore list, and they LIKE your post!


----------



## george manousaridis

JimKE said:


> What a bunch of drivel! Thank God for the Ignore feature!
> 
> LMAO. You put someone on your Ignore list, and they LIKE your post!


Yes,exercise your right to choose,equivalent to a bad review,their choice and freedom to choose.


----------



## melusine3

unitxero said:


> I didn't read a single item after you posted #1 being handing out water... SPECIFICALLY COLD WATER. 10/10 trolling


Same here, what a bunch of entitled snowflakes these kids are... It is one reason I insist on refusing to drive teens around because I suspected they rated low based on their power trips. Now I know. Number 2, another reason I avoid driving college students, on top of their entitled attitudes, they are vacuous, typically the one sitting shotgun (females) doing selfies THE ENTIRE RIDE. It is astonishing.



Lorip73 said:


> I would love for you to try driving for Uber for one week. Heck, even one night. Try to do everything on your list every time while simultaneously navigating the app, paying attention to traffic, etc. Then, at the end of a long night, look at your earnings. Now subtract your gas money, water bottle money, car wash, wear and tear on your vehicle, etc. Divide that by the number of hours you worked. You would never complain again.


She should have to drive for 6 months to actually experience how much money she is losing while driving and how she is in fact paying to drive many of the passengers around because the compensation just isn't there. She should have to see the wear and tear on her car, passengers SLAMMING THE DOORS and scraping the outside of the trunk as they try to jam all of their luggage into an UberX because they're too cheap to order a likely larger UberXL. She should be sentenced to drive for six months and hopefully it's a new car.


----------



## melusine3

lilCindy said:


> I'm curious. Are there any points here that you disagree with? In fact, are there any points here that are not just COMMON SENSE?


If you had a LICK of common sense, you would figure out that drivers aren't making profit while driving and that Uber relies on a constant supply of new drivers (who will "like" your list because they've drunk the Uber Kool Aid) because it takes a while for that to sink in. So here's a little math for you:

Uber charges a passenger their fees, as well as a per mile fee. It varies per market, so I'll use an .80 number from my town. Deduct Uber's 25% commission and that leaves .60 cents for the driver and the .56 per mile the government assigns as appropriate deduction is NOT A GIFT, but reality. That leaves .04 cents per mile "profit" for your Uber driver to drive you around.

And you want cold water? lol. I can't wait for karma to catch up with you.



Elmo Burrito said:


> What a primadonna snowflake you are. First of all you should NOT EVER take an uby it's too low class for you. Go back too taxis! Also, we should clear up a little myth that you snowflakes have that we uby drivers ARE PROFESSIONAL drivers! We do R-I-D-E-S-H-A-R-E. If you want a professional driver hire a limo, or towncar! They dont share their rides with anyone, and have professioal licenses. And, you snowflakes never will take water because you are afraid one of us "creepy" uby drivers will poison it or something. So that's why we never offer it too you. Go back to taxis and stop expecting everything to be perfect if you continue to take creepy ubers and refuse to give out a 5☆ unless it meets you and your ilks high standards.


BURRRNNNNN! It's funny how people would talk about taxis and their 45 minute arrival time (and maybe not show up to boot) and now if we don't start driving toward them IMMEDIATELY they cancel! Sometimes they call because you aren't moving! I tell them that I am plotting my drive toward them because the app is frequently WRONG and will take me on a wild goose chase to get to them and since I'm making so little, I want to lessen that possibility. The fact is, they are spoiled little brats and Cindy personifies that fact.



PrestonT said:


> Not expected, but grounds to downrate. Got it. Hell, you downrate for water that isn't cold.
> 
> But it isn't expected.


That "Not Expected" sounds like it came direct from Uber. Just sayin...


----------



## asriznet

JimKE said:


> What a bunch of drivel! Thank God for the Ignore feature!
> 
> LMAO. You put someone on your Ignore list, and they LIKE your post!


hehe... george manousaridis has been on a rampage on the "Like" button... his recent post really had me raised a suspicion on him. afterall lilCindy has been quiet lately, if ya know what i mean...


----------



## george manousaridis

asriznet said:


> hehe... george manousaridis has been on a rampage on the "Like" button... his recent post really had me raised a suspicion on him. afterall lilCindy has been quiet lately, if ya know what i mean...


Yes she has been quiet,i even dont know why


----------



## melusine3

Driver 42 said:


> WARNING to all Minnesota drivers: If you see the rider's name is Cindy, hit CANCEL.
> 
> Best thing I'll do on UP.net today is put this tragic lilCindy turd on IGNORE. And I suggest everyone else ignores this troll too.


Someone needs to make a parody FB account called CancelCindy in Minneapolis!


----------



## asriznet

george manousaridis said:


> Yes she has been quiet,i even dont know why


well it's okay, i'm sure it won't be hard for her to catch up to the replies with you around...


----------



## george manousaridis

asriznet said:


> well it's okay, i'm sure it won't be hard for her to catch up to the replies with you around...


only she



asriznet said:


> well it's okay, i'm sure it won't be hard for her to catch up to the replies with you around...


yep,one and only my Cinds and the forum's lilCindy,keep a look out for her presence,pretty confident she will show up with a rage of fire.


----------



## melusine3

steveK2016 said:


> The entire list is an entitlement, because you say you START AT 3 STARS, so the only way for you not to want to get your Driver FIRED is to give you what you believe is your entitlement in the above list.
> 
> Bolded red is what I highly disagree with, bold is strongly disagree, the rest is just disagree in general.
> 
> *First, let's get this very clear. We are not your chauffeur. We are not professional drivers. We are sharing a ride to you during our "off time." Thus the term RIDESHARE. If you want a professional driver, call a Taxi. If you want a chauffeur, call a limo.
> *
> I am a professional marketeer and graphic designer. I am *not *a professional driver.
> 
> 2. While I typically do this, as the night wears on into hour 10, sometimes you get too tired to be cheerful. You may be refreshed and looking to have a good time, but your driver may have been driving for 10 hours prior to picking you up.
> 3. I keep my car cool, I don't know what your sensitivity is. If you want to changed, feel free to tell me but I'm not going to ask you.
> 4. Expect means you feel entitled to such offerings. You are not. This is our personal vehicle, while I personally offer the cords, drivers are not required to do so.
> 5. While i wash my car at the beginning of every shift, remember, drivers can be out on the road for up to 12 hours. You are probably not the first trip of the day. While I dust out my floor mats regularly, it won't be sparkling clean just for you snowflake.
> 6. Lol, if I engage in conversation, I'll engage in however manner I feel necessary. One of the four would rather text his girlfriend, who am I to force equal engagement? This is ridiculous.
> 7. This is the definition of entitled. Again, we are rideshare, we are not your chauffeur. I load heavy luggage to prevent damage to my bumper but if you want to put a few bags in the trunk, I'm popping the drunk and waiting for you to get in.
> 13. While I don't look into the rearview often, some people feel more comfortable talking to someone they are looking at.
> 14. Self explanatory.
> 17. Again with all this asking. This all goes back to drivers potentially being on the road for several hours before you. How many times do we have to repeat your demand for amenities offered? I'm not opposed to offering certain amenities, but I'm not going offer it.
> 22. Then you better be toes on curb. I doubt you will be and if it's a busy street, I'm not going to stop in the middle of it blocking traffic. I'm going to be around the corner a block away and you can find me or pay the cancellation fee.
> 26. See my red bolded text above.


GOD ALMIGHTY she graduated college not knowing the difference between "effected" and "affected" (but I'm not surprised, she probably expected her professors to do absolutely everything to make life easy for her). 
"*22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you."*
That's the problem with these snowflakes: they can't WALK. They also don't understand that the GPS location is frequently WRONG and drivers aren't mind readers.


----------



## george manousaridis

melusine3 said:


> GOD ALMIGHTY she graduated college not knowing the difference between "effected" and "affected" (but I'm not surprised, she probably expected her professors to do absolutely everything to make life easy for her).
> "*22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you."*
> That's the problem with these snowflakes: they can't WALK. They also don't understand that the GPS location is frequently WRONG and drivers aren't mind readers.


I aknowledge, how smooth the pick up/drop off goes, Uber rider app showing wrong location,Riders not giving a hoot about nothing but a cheap ride home prior spending big on a night out and want to get home as cheaply,lists go on.I deal with allthis,i get a bad wrap,nothing i can do,just carry on.Take on board what I am given as my confirmation rate shows on a 97%.And i am aware you all dont give a care,just a point.Your choices to read,believe,ignor e me,life goes on.


----------



## melusine3

Jt76542 said:


> I hate Pax like you. Look at your list of demands. How about just get in, buckle up and take a super cheap ride without a 26 item list of dos and donts.
> 
> This is a troll.


I suspect she's an UberProfessional, paid to mislead new drivers on how to operate, without it actually BEING Uber so they won't appear to be "employers"!


----------



## george manousaridis

melusine3 said:


> I suspect she's an UberProfessional, paid to mislead new drivers on how to operate, without it actually BEING Uber so they won't appear to be "employers"!


Yes maybe,who knows.only the mods here know they can do all sorts of checks on the internet,The website hosts monitor all internet activity.It can be dealt,the site hosts can do all the internet IP tracking,geo location checks and so on.Mystery,but let's take it on face value,Most interesting about lilCindy.Hopefully her true form will eventually show.


----------



## melusine3

DMented85 said:


> No, what I wrote was:
> * When your stupid ass is staring at your phone as you are deciding how many stars to deduct from your driver's rating crossing the street in Minneapolis, I hope you get run over by a bus!*​
> I wrote I HOPE you get hit by a bus while not paying attention to traffic, not that I WOULD hit you with a bus. Big difference.


Eh - we already know she has a reading comprehension problem...


----------



## george manousaridis

melusine3 said:


> Eh - we already know she has a reading comprehension problem...


Aknowledged



melusine3 said:


> I suspect she's an UberProfessional, paid to mislead new drivers on how to operate, without it actually BEING Uber so they won't appear to be "employers"!


Yes i am also aware of the judges passing judgment on that issue.Ubers gloss has worn off,toxic culture in SF,HQ.What does that indicate to the operations Globally.I keep an active watch on what occurs Globally.Most interesting,as for my attitude against Uber managementis not very high.Its toxic,I never attend andy so called round table meetings,go to anything or believe anything.Lots of questions,but one main target is how can a LLC lose and burn money so quickly,If i was an investor i would of acted quickly and chop the main head of its perch.Its been done,finaly maybe the drivers will get some leeway,not held for ransom for ratings and false reports,and on the other side of the fence there are drivers that dont operate lawfully.Toxic culture on both sides,lets see what happens.Most interesting about the Uber future and where it will lead.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> "8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed too far back. Especially if you have more than one rider."
> 
> So you think your riders should be smashed behind you just so you can have your legs extended all the way??? Real nice.


You are a true idiot... Have you ever owned a car?


----------



## george manousaridis

melusine3 said:


> GOD ALMIGHTY she graduated college not knowing the difference between "effected" and "affected" (but I'm not surprised, she probably expected her professors to do absolutely everything to make life easy for her).
> "*22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you."*
> That's the problem with these snowflakes: they can't WALK. They also don't understand that the GPS location is frequently WRONG and drivers aren't mind readers.


Actually I dont consider myself professional,but i have a driver accreditation,so i am considered to other parties as a so called pro,well in the view if i am and if i fail let it be.No concerns,i am a Heavy Haulage truck driver,And I am not been arrogant in what I state here,there is a down turn in my industry at the moment.It has got nothing to do with age or me an old fart.I only rideshare as a turn over,not for profit.Uber platform doesnt make any profit to categorise as making sustainable a living.But what I enjoy is the public contact,not a date service like UberPoo is used over in the US.Sure been doing this industry for a while,i was a cabbie,courier ,ADHOC parcel deliver,bouncer,security guard,lawn mowing business,ex mechanic(car),laborer,conatiner loader,warehouse worker,work in psych units of hospitals,mobile security patrol officer and the list goes on and on.and yes I realise aand am aware,BOO hoo to me,or i dont care aview from memebers,or put me on your ignore list,haha life goes on.I pay my own bills andi will do what i have to survive and also enjoy my life.I enjoy mingling and meeting new paxs,different right across the culture s and communities.Its a people reaction,I love it and i get paid for it.nothing wrong with that and take on boaard,listen and be analyse what is adapted to me.So tgere is more but dont want to bore you while ya reading on your PC,smartphone,tablet or whatever and you shrug and pull funny faces and roll your eyes back and view oh no here he goes again.Once again your choice what do,if you ignore i like it becasue you chose what you want to do.is why i like when people choose and its their right.anyway enough dribbling fromme.Suits yourselves members


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> You should not talk about poor reading skills. Did you miss the part about when my friends and I rated based on looks was back when I was in college? Did you miss the part where I stated that was a mistake?


this speaks volumes to the type of person you are! You didn't change you are still a judgemental shallow .


----------



## george manousaridis

lilCindy,where are you,you have not shown yourself,maybe she was deported ,illegal alien in hiding,maybe a Uber paid employee,hmmm Cinds.I even start to question if your real?



wk1102 said:


> You are a true idiot... Have you ever owned a car?


I do not own a car for rideshare use,i rent,give it back when i choose

Could this be lilCindy?


----------



## Grahamcracker

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


About half of these items are just petty. Just because you don't want mints, does not mean others don't. I have had many people who doesn't want anything at all. Many don't want to talk. Many love to talk.

Just because YOU have a set of guidelines on how to make YOU happy doesn't mean it makes everyone happy. Everyone is different. Impossible to make everyone happy. Get over yourself and stop expecting things you're not paying for like water.


----------



## UberingDownUnder

Just because you experience a good thing that an overachiever like johnny1975 from my area probably do, doesn't mean that its the standard that goes around. Next thing you know you be wanting some mint, condoms, napkins, etc


----------



## george manousaridis

UberingDownUnder said:


> Just because you experience a good thing that an overachiever like johnny1975 from my area probably do, doesn't mean that its the standard that goes around. Next thing you know you be wanting some mint, condoms, napkins, etc


I already supply them ,some items at the request of a paxs.Depends what they ask for.


----------



## Uberingdude

george manousaridis said:


> I already supply them ,some items at the request of a paxs.Depends what they ask for.


George, what do you think about Uber drivers that wear speedos?


----------



## george manousaridis

From a gay or straight point?

Lol this thread has rather got long,not surprised it hasn't been stopped by the mods

Appears Cinds has deserted and abandoned me.cant defend the like gal anymore'


----------



## LaFlamaBlancaCC

here's my list for rating paxxer 

do not sit behind the driver if there is 3 empty seats in the vehicle, if you choose to not only will you loose a star you will be super uncomfortable for the whole trip 
do not request a trip under 1.5 miles because you do not want to take a 2o minute walk 
don't call me an "uber"or say "im in the uber",its demeaning and sound ridiculous. you're the uber.
be sober!!!! drivers are not babysitters and we don't want to smell you all boozed or drugged up.
do not smell bad. you know who you are. use some kind of deodorant for crying out loud 
you certainly can put your own bags in the truck all by yourself, you have no idea of the drivers conditions and physical ability to lift bags and or luggage. especially if you bringing more than one bag with you. i think your only allowed one anyways. my rule is if you can make it fit you can bring it but i will not break a sweat trying to fit all your suitcases in my truck, thats your time to shine, sport. Also, nobody is supposed to touch your luggage when you travel by plane except you. thats real...
if you do need a little extra help with lifting ask and or use uberASSIST that way the driver is prepared to help you out more than uberx pax.
dont call the driver and tell him hes in the wrong place or hes taking too long, i go to where my uber partner app navigates me to go. personally i cancel the ride if the pax calls before i arrive, they never give 5 stars and are usually wicked prudes who forget that the technology we are using sometimes doesn't work like we expect it to. 
for the people who stay out at the clubs and bars till closing, when you step in the vehicle the parties is over, sorry but safety first and your loud intoxicated self can be hazardous to everyone
if you didn't like the ride ask for your money back, i'm more than happy to return riders fare and return then to their point of origin. don't take the ride and smile at me and tell me to enjoy the rest of my day and then go snitch on me. were adults. be more honorable and stop paying for shit service. piece of cake. piece of crumb cake!!!
dont slam the door. they always do
don't adjust the passenger seat all the way back just cuz you want to look cool, if your only going on a 5 minute trip
control your kids
dont request an uber for your kid, we are not allowed to drive them. they will be turned away you then ill report you to uber.
on pool trips, try to be on the curb, in fact make it good practice to always be ready on the curb. its real easy to do, just refrain from requesting a ride until you re on the curb outside of your destination and ready to go. there are plenty of drivers in any particular area so don't summon one until your absolutely ready. 

this is one of the best rides for the price you can get, sometimes drivers don't even make a dollar a mile. passengers might think they have the upper hand, but they dont know that drivers pay uber too. if you made it safely and your mind, body and spirit weren't harmed and you made it safely to your destination within the acceptable time, then just give the driver the 5stars and go on with your day the whole rating system is so dumb and inefficient. its not a game, its not your soapbox, its ridesharing. i give everyone 5 stars because at the end of the day i need all the riders riding and requesting rides so i can earn some money, not to evaluate and rate them and pretend were doing our rider and driver community a favor. i will never see this person again so why care. the gratitude goes both ways. remember, we all have bad days, even you.

its list like this fools that makes me want just rate all passengers 1star, especially after i get one from a backstabbing, paying for something they didnt even like, tattle taling, sheltered, shallow, selfish, spoiled pax who has a sick and twisted world perspective, who only cares about themselves.

perfect example, they cancel if your not fast enough, but then complain if you drive too fast. WAKE UP and be happy someone accepted your request, because we don't have to. i personally dispute all complaints i get and tell uber to stop sending me garbage.

the drivers who are bad, will surface and be deactivated. thanks to all of my 3000 riders.


----------



## Sam D

I am positive when Cindy was in elementary school the behavior grade/comment always said .... "Cindy does not get along with other Children in the class"


----------



## Uberingdude

george manousaridis said:


> From a gay or straight point?
> 
> Lol this thread has rather got long,not surprised it hasn't been stopped by the mods
> 
> Appears Cinds has deserted and abandoned me.cant defend the like gal anymore'


Neither gay or straight. I guess you read the thread where a fellow driver got 1 star for wearing speedos.


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> And you are the perfect example of misogyny that exists in this industry.
> 
> Btw, I've been out of school for two years.


no, it's because you and your entitled attitude


lilCindy said:


> I don't think so. I've seen my rating change immediately after a trip many times before.


wonder why...



lilCindy said:


> Believe me. It's not peanuts from our end.
> 
> I didn't say if I saw the ratings go up or down.


it is cheap, $10 for a 5 mile ride is peanuts...

it has to have gone down in order to go up, he we know your rating goes down much more often than up.



Mvlab said:


> Technically she is. Also it is true that if she ever received pocket money from her parents that makes her a professional daughter, aid from the state- professional parasite.


and when she sleeps with a guy because he spent money on her it makes her a?


----------



## wk1102

great bambino said:


> i bet she dont mind being dominated


she craves it, she is practically begging for it in her posts. she is screaming out for someone to put her in her place.

She's not worth the effort ....



lilCindy said:


> I've been asking several Uber drivers what they get.


So rude!



lilCindy said:


> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired


and against the rules...

we don t care how little you make, if you can't afford to tip you shouldn't be using a service.



lilCindy said:


> so are you calling these guys liars?


I am! there is no way they are making $700/weekend on the.average

The 2 most common things people lie about:
1) their income 
2) their sex life


----------



## Cocobird

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Hi Travis, how is your vacation going?


----------



## lilCindy

Grahamcracker said:


> Everyone is different. Impossible to make everyone happy. Get over yourself and stop expecting things you're not paying for like water.


Did you even read my list? You're basically repeating exactly what I said! See #27.
Mansplaining again?
Hmmmmmm


----------



## mkxr

lilCindy said:


> Did you even read my list? You're basically repeating exactly what I said! See #27.
> Mansplaining again?
> Hmmmmmm


You contradict yourself in your own list so many times, maybe you should read it yourself.


----------



## ubergirl182

mkxr said:


> You contradict yourself in your own list so many times, maybe you should read it yourself.


her English comprehension has been mentioned often. I don't know that she would know what contradicting herself means. Or comprehension for that manner.... she'd rather just play the victim then understand and realizes those apes driving her around are human.... Fat hairy bald ugly old.


----------



## Grahamcracker

lilCindy said:


> Mansplaining again?


Yup, I only read the first 8 suggestions before I decided this post was a waste of time and you don't know what you're talking about. 4.94 after almost 2 years of driving works for me.


----------



## lilCindy

Grahamcracker said:


> Yup, I only read the first 8 suggestions before I decided this post was a waste of time and you don't know what you're talking about. 4.94 after almost 2 years of driving works for me.


Then this thread is not meant for you. This thread is meant for Uber drivers who complain about low ratings and want to improve them. Pretty interesting that you have a 4.94 score when all you're doing is basically following the common sense advice I gave here. Hmm.


----------



## Mvlab

lilCindy said:


> Then this thread is not meant for you. This thread is meant for Uber drivers who complain about low ratings and want to improve them. Pretty interesting that you have a 4.94 score when all you're doing is basically following the common sense advice I gave here. Hmm.


How is your sensitive friend doing? Did you have an opportunity to ease his suffering? I can hardly wait your new story about evil driver. If I may, I would like to give you a tip- you can find ideas in Brazilian soap operas.
Best regards.


----------



## steveK2016

Mvlab said:


> How is your sensitive friend doing? Did you have an opportunity to ease his suffering? I can hardly wait your new story about evil driver. If I may, I would like to give you a tip- you can find ideas in Brazilian soap operas.
> Best regards.


She's friend zoned. That means he'd rather wank it then dip it, which is a testament to lilCindy female bangability rating. Would probably have been deactivated from UberBang if it were a thing...


----------



## G Trip

lilCindy said:


> Then this thread is not meant for you. This thread is meant for Uber drivers who complain about low ratings and want to improve them. Pretty interesting that you have a 4.94 score when all you're doing is basically following the common sense advice I gave here. Hmm.


So your concern is for drivers and their ratings? Why didn't you just say so?

Sure it is sweetie. That's why you go out of your way looking for reasons to downrate your drivers.

BTW, if your rider ratings are low (and I suspect they are), many of the best and more experienced drivers are going to ignore your ping. There's also evidence that Uber will match higher rated drivers with higher rated riders. That might explain the lack of quality drivers you're interacting with. Worry about your ratings and I"ll worry about mine. Thanks

Speaking of ratings, WHAT IS YOURS? Unless you can validate your merit as a respectful, pleasant, and reasonable passenger your opinions here serve no purpose other than to entertain us.


----------



## lilCindy

G Trip said:


> So your concern is for drivers and their ratings? Why didn't you just say so?
> 
> Sure it is sweetie. That's why you go out of your way looking for reasons to downrate your drivers.


Yes, I'd like drivers get better ratings that they DESERVE. I hope everyone is 5 stars. That's win\win for for riders and drivers. Don't know why I'd give undeserved ratings to anyone. I doubt you do.


----------



## mkxr

lilCindy said:


> Yes, I'd like drivers get better ratings that they DESERVE. I hope everyone is 5 stars. That's win\win for for riders and drivers. Don't know why I'd give undeserved ratings to anyone. I doubt you do.


So, you need more time to re-read your last that contradicts itself? no answer there yet?


----------



## lilCindy

mkxr said:


> So, you need more time to re-read your last that contradicts itself? no answer there yet?


I have no contradicts. Name one.


----------



## G Trip

lilCindy said:


> Don't know why I'd give undeserved ratings to anyone. I doubt you do.


Bullsh*t.
You've admitted that you downrate passengers in retaliation for low ratings, age, or appearance - all factors that have nothing to do with the service they provided and the ratings they actually deserved.

On the other hand, many drivers rate passengers higher than they actually deserve simply to avoid a retaliatory downrate.


----------



## KungFuPanda

lilCindy said:


> I have no contradicts. Name one.


1 and 19? 13 and 33? Both are a bit contradictory...


----------



## lilCindy

G Trip said:


> Bullsh*t.
> You've admitted that you downrate passengers in retaliation for low ratings, age, or appearance - all factors that have nothing to do with the service they provided and the ratings they actually deserved.
> 
> Many drivers rate passengers higher than they actually deserve simply to avoid a retaliatory downrate.


I haven't downrated someone on appearance since college.

Paying back a low rating in response to a low rating seems fair to me. I'm just warning you guys to be careful about downrating so you don't get it done to you in response.



KungFuPanda said:


> 1 and 19? 13 and 33? Both are a bit contradictory...


1 and 19 don't contradict. I just didn't clarify well. It's of course ok for anyone, driver or rider to drink water at any time.



KungFuPanda said:


> 1 and 19? 13 and 33? Both are a bit contradictory...


13 and 33 have nothing to do with one another.


----------



## KungFuPanda

lilCindy said:


> 13 and 33 have nothing to do with one another.


I'm trying to figure out how to read someones body language without being allowed to look at them....


----------



## lilCindy

KungFuPanda said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to read someones body language without being allowed to look at them....


Of course you have to look at them at first to get their body language. But you don't keep looking back at them every five seconds.

Btw, I wasn't the one that came up with the body language idea. It was a driver here, although, if done the right way, I totally agree with him.


----------



## Trafficat

lilCindy said:


> Yes, I'd like drivers get better ratings that they DESERVE. I hope everyone is 5 stars. That's win\win for for riders and drivers. Don't know why I'd give undeserved ratings to anyone. I doubt you do.


I personally appreciate your contributing advice, even though I cannot measure up to the standards it is nice to know what reasons people rate.

As the Graham Cracker says, " Everyone is different," The only question is if I can learn the signs as to who is different in what way. Reading body language is something I really am terrible at. I am also really terrible at understanding sarcasm or other non-literal phrasing.


----------



## G Trip

lilCindy said:


> I haven't downrated someone on appearance since college.


More BS. Your last two ride descriptions posted here both include references to the driver's appearance (one cute, the other old and hairy).

Why even mention it if it didn't factor into your ride experience and therefore ratings?



lilCindy said:


> Paying back a low rating in response to a low rating seems fair to me.


So I could've given you the worst ride experience of your life but I should receive five stars from you because ya know, I gave you five.

#cindylogic


----------



## lilCindy

G Trip said:


> More BS. Your last two ride descriptions posted here both include references to the driver's appearance (one cute, the other old and hairy).
> 
> Why even mention it if it didn't factor into your ride experience and therefore ratings?
> 
> By this logic, I could've given you the worst ride experience of your life but I should receive five stars from you because ya know, I gave you five.
> 
> #cindylogic


back in my college days, this may have been true, but now ratings has nothing to do with how I rate someone.

If somebody gets the "stinger" (stinger is my nickname for my little finger. I always use my little finger when rating 1 star), it is because they deserve it. If somebody deserves 5 stars, it's because they earned it. Most are in the middle to be honest.


----------



## Uberingdude

lilCindy said:


> stinger is my nickname for my little finger. I always use my little finger when rating 1 star


Are you freaking kidding me??


----------



## G Trip

[QUOTE="lilCindy, post: 2691588, member: 112127"

If somebody gets the "stinger" (stinger is my nickname for my little finger. I always use my little finger when rating 1 star), it is because they deserve it.[/QUOTE]

Oh no! Somebody got the "stinger"!! Is that supposed to hurt extra hard?

Lol. Silly girl


----------



## lilCindy

G Trip said:


> [QUOTE="lilCindy, post: 2691588, member: 112127"
> 
> If somebody gets the "stinger" (stinger is my nickname for my little finger. I always use my little finger when rating 1 star), it is because they deserve it.


Oh no! Somebody got the "stinger"!! Is that supposed to hurt extra hard?

Lol. Silly girl[/QUOTE]
It is very rare whenever Stinger comes out. But when she does it is really deserved!


----------



## ubergirl182

lilCindy said:


> back in my college days, this may have been true, but now ratings has nothing to do with how I rate someone.
> 
> If somebody gets the "stinger" (stinger is my nickname for my little finger. I always use my little finger when rating 1 star), it is because they deserve it. If somebody deserves 5 stars, it's because they earned it. Most are in the middle to be honest.


okay Princess we get it we get it you're the boss. We all bow and scrape to you and your stinger..... I wanna be on the bus karma drives when it hits you.


----------



## lilCindy

I'm not the boss. We both are. You rate me, I rate you.


----------



## Mvlab

lilCindy said:


> I'm not the boss. We both are. You rate me, I rate you.


As one of the bosses can I ask you something like: " Sorry, ma'am, I am not fluent in body language, would you take your clothes off, please, so I better understand you?". Also, can you share with us nicknames of your other body parts, for the same reason?


----------



## mkxr

lilCindy said:


> Of course you have to look at them at first to get their body language. But you don't keep looking back at them every five seconds.
> 
> Btw, I wasn't the one that came up with the body language idea. It was a driver here, although, if done the right way, I totally agree with him.


Body language can change during a ride, that's why is called a language, an art of communicating without words, it is dynamic. It requires more than a simple glance, but it appears you've proven than a simple judgment of someone's appearance is enough for you.

Uber is a service to get you from point a to point b. Don't act entitled and then punish drivers for not giving you gifts or extra treatment. Maybe you were cuddled as a child, but it's time to grow up now. Buy yourself a car, or at least get a driver's license, before you start judging someone else doing their job before you understand what it entails. 
And as I said before, you're not entitled to have an uber driver available for you. It's a service you pay for, and if you find it to be expensive, then take a bus.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

lilCindy said:


> If somebody deserves 5 stars, it's because they earned it. Most are in the middle to be honest.


Three is in the middle of the range one to five. The problem with that is that Uber considers three stars to be a very poor rating. Uber de-activates you if your average falls below four point six. Thus, if you give a driver a "middling" rating, you are inflicting harm on him that he does not deserve. If you receive a safe ride in a relatively clean car with a relatively clean driver who is civil and takes you by the fastest and most efficient route, you should give him his five stars.

Either you fail to understand that or refuse to understand it. You are far too demanding a passenger.


----------



## Rebuconductor

lilCindy said:


> I'm curious. Are there any points here that you disagree with? In fact, are there any points here that are not just COMMON SENSE?


Yes. I'm over 40 and my car has Bluetooth. No aux connection. Sorry it that pisses you off. In my car, you're listening to what I'm playing. If you whine because I won't let you listen to Taylor Swift you're getting 1 star. If you ask for water you're getting one star. Lastly, my system is the same Uber platform that you are using. If the address is wrong it's your fault. I hate it when people request a ride and don't look at the address they put it. It wastes my time and my time is more important than your star. If your not ready, at the curb waiting, it's costing you a star.


----------



## RipCityWezay

I'm a certified degenerate

104 trips rated
102 5 stars

2 Four stars.

Meaning if a dirtbag such as myself can do it, you can tooo My G's!


----------



## darkshy77

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Pick up drive the wrong way and kick out.


----------



## Uberingdude

Here is the thing that is so infuriating about this post. Maybe she has some relevant points. Maybe most of them are. It doesn't matter. Sometimes I'll see postings written from old retired managers or CEO's giving points to new employees. She is trying to write as one with authoritative expertise. The only authority or power she has is the power to give low ratings. Yet, that makes her feel so powerful and important. Other than that, she's just a little bossy twit...giving her advice out to Uber drivers that may have driven for thousands of trips.

That is what is ticking everyone off so much!


----------



## Rebuconductor

lilCindy said:


> back in my college days, this may have been true, but now ratings has nothing to do with how I rate someone.
> 
> If somebody gets the "stinger" (stinger is my nickname for my little finger. I always use my little finger when rating 1 star), it is because they deserve it. If somebody deserves 5 stars, it's because they earned it. Most are in the middle to be honest.


You call it the stinger huh. When I do it I call it the shocker. Girls love getting the shocker.


----------



## Bob fox

My PAX thank me for calling them 2 minutes ahead of time. They often tell me that they get the text that I've arrived AFTER they get in the car. I am polite and cheerful not nagging and obnoxious. This saves time every hour I work which translates to higher pay.


----------



## Spotscat

Rebuconductor said:


> You call it the stinger huh. When I do it I call it the shocker. Girls love getting the shocker.


Spock.


----------



## darkshy77

unPat said:


> Always use protection.


Yep sleep with all my pax..... 5 stars ever time.


----------



## Flacco

darkshy77 said:


> Yep sleep with all my pax..... 5 stars ever time.


The Pax I slept with I had to tip


----------



## DenverRose

Flacco said:


> The Pax I slept with I had to tip


Oh my goodness! I hope you are joking.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

This is worse than going to the club and be rated badly. In one instance, she looks at a picture and thinks some Greek God should be picking her up and that she would star rate them accordingly. Granted, she went further to state this was wrong, but what happens if her 2 or 3 star rating was the reason for the driver losing their job and being out of work and the driver had to support his family? I am having extreme difficulties on this one on many various levels. 

I honestly could not get past this. The pure arrogance is extremely choking to what is the reality out there. I am thankful to whomever picks me up. I am no longer a driver and I am a passenger and I will NEVER place unrealistic expectations on my drivers. As longer as my driver treats me with respect and does not start BS, he or she will get 5 stars. I also tip as well. I can count twice where this was not case. 

I do not expect or anticipate water, candy, or any of that crap. Just respect and maybe an engaging conversation. That is it.


----------



## Kay1661

asriznet said:


> actually most of the points are worthy more than 5 stars like a tip at least but you guys see her reactions on tipping uber rides and at the same time expect such premium service only to give drivers 5 stars, which is ridiculous...
> 
> To me, a 5 star uber trips is simple:
> - firstly driver does not makes any mistakes(navigation etc)
> - driver is friendly enough to greet and say goodbye, knows when to speak(not too much - should learn to read body language)
> - driver gets rider safely from point A to point B
> - if rider wants to use the charger, aux cord etc, just ask and driver will be accommodating to the request. if a driver have to ask 20 different riders each day vs rider asking 2 of their uber drivers in a day, which one makes more sense?
> - driver drops off rider and end trip
> - helping to load luggage in the boot personally my reason is to avoid riders scratching the bottom of the boot floor anyways it's also a nice gesture...
> 
> that's it...
> 
> even as a rider, my requirement for 5 stars are simple...
> 
> - don't be late
> - don't be late and try to rush me after you get in
> - don't stink
> - don't make a mess in the car after you're done munching on your snacks
> - if you're gonna ask me to detour or have multi-stop, i would appreciate if you let me know early and not at the very last minute.
> 
> basically if there's nothing wrong with the trip, give it a 5 star, start with a 5 and minus off if there's anything bad with your experience...


Your going to rate a driver lower if he is late picking you up?
Estimated pick up time that uber gives pax isn't always correct. 
Your post is a little troubling to me. Some good point s it overall I think that you might be a shill.


----------



## Pig Pen

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


#15 is funny. I always give 5* coz I know you're going to look at it. After I see my 5* rating add one I go back and change your rating if necessary. Can't play the player. Remember, you're the visiting team. We have home court advantage.

#1. As far as water, I'm not a 7-11. My 4.94 rating is fine without giving out freebies. I have a great idea. It's hot out, you should bring me a cold bottle. It will help your 5*.

#4. The diference between people in their 40's and broke millenials are aux cords. Drivers in their 40's have the income level for blue tooth audio. Aux cords are extinct like dinosaurs. LMAO!! Aux cords. Wireless is the in thing. Lmao!!!

#19. I'll drink whatever I want. If it's 4 am I need my coffee to keep my eyes open. Try not to be so stuck up and be a normal compassionate human being. A little understanding goes along way on both sides. Did your parents ever apologize to you for failing you and not teaching you the world doesn't revolve around you?

#20 u-turns can only be done at intersections. It's the law. Illegal u-turns are a costly ticket. Apparently you don't know the traffic laws. Best if you keep your list to things you actually know.

#21 of you knew we where coming then you'd be outside waiting. Not inconsiderate and rude leaving us waiting outside. That's why uber gives you 2 minutes to get to the car and starts charging wait time. Because people like yourself think your time is more valuable than others. Wow you really are a nightmare of a passenger. .90 a mile and you think you deserve black car service.

#22. We pick you up from where you dropped the pin. Type in your address where you want to get picked up from and that's where we will be. If you don't know how to accurately put in your pickup spot then you'll have to walk. Because we go where you tell us to go. The auto gps feature for uber doesn't work. So type in your address or it's a crap shoot. Don't blame Uber's short comings on the driver. Once again, know what you are talking about. Your list makes you look stupid.

#26 professional driver at .90 a mile??? Idiot. How about Uber's other marketing ploy? Your neighbor with a car doing you a favor. I guess it depends which one of Uber's lies you want to apply to your self-centered outlook on life.

#27 huh?? So now it's a guessing game?? For .90 a mile it's our responsibility to figure out how shallow and self-centered your personality is?

#28 our system took us to the wrong location?? Or maybe you put in the wrong address. It's not our system. Either you put in the wrong address or you used Uber's system to try and geo-locate your ignorance while you were inside a building. Not our system. Your responsibility to put in accurate pickup location. Sorry, we can't find you if you can't find yourself. Don't make your issue out issue.

#29. See #21. You don't want me to text or call you but now it's ok to text or call you. Sorry, you're contradictory rules are confusing. Don't call you but now call you. There's a good reason you got cancelled on, it's because we do passenger profiling. We know when to cut our losses and let another driver deal with high maintenance bus passengers.

#30. Remember, your driver is a real person with a real life. Treat him with respect and you'll get the same back. But based on your post I don't think you would last the entire ride in my car. In fact I don't think you'd make it into the car. But thanks for the cancel fee

#31 sorry if I can't look at you, rule #13, how am I suppose to read body language. .90 a mile now I need a degree in interpreting body language. Just when you think a person can't get more ignorant and self-centered. Good news is, I'm down with your list.

Here's my list. Get in, sit down and shut up. When we get to your destination, get out. You pay for a ride from a to b. That's what you get.

There was one thing missing from your list. That big long list of demands and you never stated what you tip the driver for meeting your requirements.


----------



## iheartuber

lilCindy said:


> As I stated. This kind of rating is not something I am proud of. I would change it if I could. I was an immature kid then.


Sounds like you are still an immature kid.

I could not fathom reading your encyclopedia-sized list of demands. Seriously, you expect all of this from a $5.85 ride? ($4.12 on UberPOOL)

You claim to be "mature now" having gone through an "immature phase" but let me give you a little tip on what it really takes to be mature: Empathy.
In other words, put yourself in the shoes of your driver.

His car is a little dirty? guess what: chances are he doesn't have the time to wash it and sometimes doesn't even have the $10.

He didn't come to a complete stop at that stop sign? Wanna know why? stop and go are murder on his brakes and they cost money he doesn't have. He goes easy on the brakes so they last longer.

No water to offer you? Who has the money to afford that?

Most, if not all uber drivers really need the money and are at a pretty tight spot financially. They simply do not have the extra cash or the extra time to go out of their way to do all the things you list.

I'm not going to lash out at you because it appears a lot of people already have, I'll just say this: try to think of someone else besides yourself for once in your life.

There's more than likely a very good and understandable reason why your uber driver did whatever it is that he just did. Maybe find out a little bit why before your go asking for the moon on a $5.85 budget


----------



## george manousaridis

RipCityWezay said:


> I'm a certified degenerate
> 
> 104 trips rated
> 102 5 stars
> 
> 2 Four stars.
> 
> Meaning if a dirtbag such as myself can do it, you can tooo My G's!


Bro your only new,you got a long way to go!Good Luck


----------



## asriznet

Kay1661 said:


> Your going to rate a driver lower if he is late picking you up?
> Estimated pick up time that uber gives pax isn't always correct.
> Your post is a little troubling to me. Some good point s it overall I think that you might be a shill.


Can you specifically point out where did i say i will low rate a driver for picking me up late?

You might have read it differently, second section is how i would rate my riders...

i agree ETA on the uber rider app are usually inaccurate, in my city it always tells riders at least 2-3mins more than my actual ETA so i end up having to wait for them. So what I do is i will text them my actual ETA and also send the arrival notification slightly earlier but even doing this makes me wait at times too..


----------



## george manousaridis

Does it re


asriznet said:


> Can you specifically point out where did i say i will low rate a driver for picking me up late?
> 
> You might have read it differently, second section is how i would rate my riders...


Does it matter?

Cinds the star thread performer,gives 1 stars with generosity.If the woman or man or whatever it is you can be like that.Pride of doing it.1 *


----------



## asriznet

george manousaridis said:


> Does it re
> 
> Does it matter?
> 
> Cinds the star thread performer,gives 1 stars with generosity.If the woman or man or whatever it is you can be like that.Pride of doing it.1 *


i have no idea what you just said mate...


----------



## Termie

Ok Cindy, let me explain something to you. In addition to everything else that was said to you, please keep in mind that this site is for drivers to complain about passengers like you, and you are simply not going to get anyone to agree with you here. Go try the "uberdriversaremean.net" site and tell them how mean all of us drivers are. Hell, you just go start that site up yourself....I'll do you the favor of being the asshole driver that posts how idiotic you passengers are regularly, just for fun. I enjoy telling stupid people why they are stupid, so posting to your site will be fun!

-Termie, asshole driver


----------



## RipCityWezay

george manousaridis said:


> Bro your only new,you got a long way to go!Good Luck


The wheels will fall off soon amigo! I will give a step by step of the meltdown


----------



## wk1102

lilCindy said:


> back in my college days, this may have been true, but now ratings has nothing to do with how I rate someone.
> 
> If somebody gets the "stinger" (stinger is my nickname for my little finger. I always use my little finger when rating 1 star), it is because they deserve it. If somebody deserves 5 stars, it's because they earned it. Most are in the middle to be honest.


I'm giving you the middle... finger


----------



## Steven Ambrose

iheartuber said:


> Sounds like you are still an immature kid.
> 
> I could not fathom reading your encyclopedia-sized list of demands. Seriously, you expect all of this from a $5.85 ride? ($4.12 on UberPOOL)
> 
> You claim to be "mature now" having gone through an "immature phase" but let me give you a little tip on what it really takes to be mature: Empathy.
> In other words, put yourself in the shoes of your driver.
> 
> His car is a little dirty? guess what: chances are he doesn't have the time to wash it and sometimes doesn't even have the $10.
> 
> He didn't come to a complete stop at that stop sign? Wanna know why? stop and go are murder on his brakes and they cost money he doesn't have. He goes easy on the brakes so they last longer.
> 
> No water to offer you? Who has the money to afford that?
> 
> Most, if not all uber drivers really need the money and are at a pretty tight spot financially. They simply do not have the extra cash or the extra time to go out of their way to do all the things you list.
> 
> I'm not going to lash out at you because it appears a lot of people already have, I'll just say this: try to think of someone else besides yourself for once in your life.
> 
> There's more than likely a very good and understandable reason why your uber driver did whatever it is that he just did. Maybe find out a little bit why before your go asking for the moon on a $5.85 budget


Extremely well written and thought out. Sadly, I was just like her at one time, but the key thing you stated here was empathy....... walking in someone else's shoes and realizing there is a great big world out there with people with real struggles. That is why I am paying it forward. I do not drive anymore, but I make every effort to be the difference for a driver when I am a rider. I let them know that I was a driver and I know the struggles and understand them full on. I tip always.... Yeah, I am in a far better place than I was last year, but that does not mean everyone else is. I do not see Uber as a horrible experience, as a driver. There is plenty of that to go around here and make 12 part mini series.... I saw driving for Uber as a humbling experience and gain a little insight to what is or was outside my bubble. The key word you so rightfully used was empathy. A little of that can go more miles than any Uber trip will register.


----------



## JD Fernando

2 rules, it's my car, my rules, if you don't like it, feel free cancel and get the hell out


----------



## roadman

Why is this ******ed post still highlighted.


----------



## sharknado523

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.


And where exactly do you expect me to keep this amazing refrigerator you assume I should have in order to give you water? I stopped reading after this line, then kept reading and realized everything you wrote is an atrocity. We are not a luxury livery service.

Also, couple more points. I look in the rear-view mirror to see what is behind me. If you're sitting in my backseat and you feel like I'm "looking at you," it's because you're either paranoid or vain. The only thing you wrote on here that makes remote sense is the phone stand. And you put it last. You're delusional.


----------



## Singing in the Rain

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


That has to be the most helpful post I've read in quite some time. It's cute and I enjoyed reading it, so I'm delighted you chose to share it.


----------



## PURPLEFAB

PrestonT said:


> #1: If you get a ping in Minneapolis and the name is Cindy, let it ping out.


----------



## DRider85

This is an insane check list. But in the end, ratings don't get you paid. I was in Chicago last month. Taxi drivers don't talk to you. And they get paid. They just drive. And it got me thinking. That's a whole lot easier than playing this game where you have the same mindset as trying to get likes on social media. Taxi Drivers literally don't say a word. AND they get tips!

By the way since I came back, I stopped the gimmicks and chose to just shut up and drive like a taxi driver. Ratings haven't gone down. A lot easier than trying to put on a show.


----------



## Statia

lilCindy said:


> back in my college days, this may have been true, but now ratings has nothing to do with how I rate someone.
> 
> If somebody gets the "stinger" (stinger is my nickname for my little finger. I always use my little finger when rating 1 star), it is because they deserve it. If somebody deserves 5 stars, it's because they earned it. Most are in the middle to be honest.


Why are you still here did your date with the driver not go well? Let me know when you need that referral! Really sorry to say this but you continue being A pathetic excuse of a human being. One day you will probably come across worst ride of your life and it's all going to be because of your shitty attitude. Your mother didn't raise you Properly. You have no class whatsoever. And for everyone that's on here feeding into this attention seeking spoiled brat please stop if you guys want to know what to expect from a driver get in an Uber ride and be a passenger yourself. She wants a limo service not a rideshare.


----------



## Uberingdude

DRider85 said:


> This is an insane check list. But in the end, ratings don't get you paid. I was in Chicago last month. Taxi drivers don't talk to you. And they get paid. They just drive. And it got me thinking. That's a whole lot easier than playing this game where you have the same mindset as trying to get likes on social media. Taxi Drivers literally don't say a word. AND they get tips!
> 
> By the way since I came back, I stopped the gimmicks and chose to just shut up and drive like a taxi driver. Ratings haven't gone down. A lot easier than trying to put on a show.


What gimmicks did you try before?


----------



## Flacco

Statia said:


> Why are you still here did your date with the driver not go well? Let me know when you need that referral! Really sorry to say this but you continue being A pathetic excuse of a human being. One day you will probably come across worst ride of your life and it's all going to be because of your shitty attitude. Your mother didn't raise you Properly. You have no class whatsoever. And for everyone that's on here feeding into this attention seeking spoiled brat please stop if you guys want to know what to expect from a driver get in an Uber ride and be a passenger yourself. She wants a limo service not a rideshare.


So Statia,

Can you tell us how you really feel?? LOL


----------



## Statia

Flacco said:


> So Statia,
> 
> Can you tell us how you really feel?? LOL


Lol


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

1. You want water then, 
Quit being cheap and order Uber Select. Any rider that thinks they deserve anything when paying LESS than a cab (where you would never dare expect bottled water). 

2. You want a professional driver than higher a town car. Until you are willing to pay that rate you don't deserve that treatment.


----------



## PrettyUberDriver

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


It's just a lift from point A to point B, not a corporate conference. p.s. Buy your own water!


----------



## REX HAVOC

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


What a bunch of silly drivel coming from another entitled millennial. If Uber and Lyft ever bring the per mile rate back up to over $2.00 again I will be happy to offer my customers a cold water and a mint. Until then the only thing I can offer you is a clean car and a safe ride.


----------



## NashVegas-J

I, obviously for one considering the posts here, have utilized most of those points for many years. I have found them to be very useful in earning high ratings and good tips. 
It is actually just good customer service! And further more I thank you for your insight and taking the time to give out some pointers from a different perspective. 
BTW, I will be picking up an aux cable later today
Thanks again, lilCindy


----------



## melusine3

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> 1. You want water then,
> Quit being cheap and order Uber Select. Any rider that thinks they deserve anything when paying LESS than a cab (where you would never dare expect bottled water).
> 
> 2. You want a professional driver than higher a town car. Until you are willing to pay that rate you don't deserve that treatment.


I've come to the conclusion this stems from society's treating these "children" like they're the 2nd coming and they believe their $hit doesn't $tink, that they are OWED *everything* including getting a trophy. These $hits can't even WALK anymore and it drives me crazy. "No! Edge up 10 feet so I don't have to walk. AT ALL" and while you're at it, will you wipe my a$$?" AAAARGH!



wk1102 said:


> I'm giving you the middle... finger


Such a worthy response! I'm giving her one from both hands!

As IF navigation is *always* correct! lol omgomgomgomg


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

21. Yup. As soon as I get there. You were informed by the app of my ETA. 
Nope, .11 a minute is NOT getting paid for "waiting". 
You agreed to follow Uber terms of service which, oddly enough, include being ready BEFORE you request your Uber. 


22. Please realize the accuracy of the pickup location is 100 %the riders responsibility. 
If I have driven to the spot on the map YOU have indicated I couldn't give two red shits where you "actually are". 

29. I believe this is EXACTLY the reason the "Contact Driver" feature is in the app. 
If you are such an inconsiderate twist as to think the driver is responsible for holding your hand while you figure out your serious personality problems or sort out how to keep track of your keys you seriously don't belong in any society. 

30. Remember, your driver is not only a real person they are not your servant, slave, personal retinue, chauffeur, limo driver etc. 
You requested an UberX you twist, you are entitled to exactly one expectation. A safe and expeditious ride. 


Oh, and your reference to yourself as a 5 for 5 rider is the biggest laugh. 

The only passengers I automatically 1 star are arrogant pricks like you. 

And, judging by your "well then I will retaliate against even a good driver even though I was a falsely entitled ***** the entire ride treating my driver like scum for even assuming s/he was my equal" I can assure you you are neither a 5 for 5 passenger nor is your actual rating 5.0
I would be greatly surprised if you were above a 4.4


----------



## Yozee

unitxero said:


> I didn't read a single item after you posted #1 being handing out water... SPECIFICALLY COLD WATER. 10/10 trolling


I agree! Stop the water bull****!



lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Would you please stop the water bull****?


----------



## flyntflossy10

my favorite was you expect us to be there right on time. but we should be patient with you getting out the door? I'm sorry you get an ETA as well, correct? you also get a an arrival notification, correct? if i knew i was picking you up, id cancel the second you touched my door handle. btw. when you drive a manual, its unsafe to move your seat back and forth. i think everybody else covered the rest.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

lilCindy said:


> I'm curious. Are there any points here that you disagree with? In fact, are there any points here that are not just COMMON SENSE?


Common sense? That you would expect me to provide you chilled bottle water?
Why do you expect your Uber driver who makes all of $3 to provide you with on-demand door-to-door service to buy you water and find a way to keep it cold while driving all day? Common sense would tell you that for your $6 ride you can expect to get from point to point b in one piece. And that's it.

Want someone to open doors for you, carry your bags, serve you cool drinks? 
Hire a chauffeur 
or get a boyfriend.

5 stars? Sweetheart, none of us pay our rent or mortgage (not mention the the car and fuel it costs to haul you around) with stars.

Holy cow I can't believe I gut sucked into this thread.


----------



## regularjoe

lilCindy said:


> Ha! Your TIPPING your passengers?? That's hilarious, and pathetic if it's true.


sigh....Bless your heart (as we say here in the south).



lilCindy said:


> "8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed too far back. Especially if you have more than one rider."
> 
> So you think your riders should be smashed behind you just so you can have your legs extended all the way??? Real nice.


Ha! Do you even have a DL? Having your legs at a comfortable distance makes it so we are able to push the gas and the brake... both important things to do to ensure that you get to your destination safely... Think about this for a moment


----------



## R James

Yup - mostly common sense - EXCEPT...

- no bottled water, sorry. I only Uber on the way to/from work, but still that can be sometimes 5-10 passengers a day. I can't keep that many bottles of water cold and once you're in the car I want to get you to your destination, not treat you like you're at a spa.

- same sort of with heat and music. The heat is what it is and you can ask me to turn it up/down if you like. And I don't play music unless the passenger asks for it. I'm trying to focus on driving and those things are a distraction. Plus I'm guessing most passengers don't care.

As for seeking you out if you don't show up - yeah, if I'm unclear that I'm in the right spot I'll text. But if I'm sitting right in front of the address and you're not there, I'll text you and then wait a few more minutes. But if there was no response, I'll leave. If you're running late you should respond to your texts.

In short - as a passenger, keep in mind that your driver is dealing with the annoying Uber app, you, navigation, traffic, pedestrians, bikes, honking horns, bad weather, poor visibility, etc. Job #1 is getting you to your destination safely.


----------



## DenverRose

I can't keep water cold. You Pax are too demanding!


----------



## the surge within me

lilCindy said:


> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.


You are in MY CAR. I will look wherever the hell I want to look. If you don't like it, *GET OUT.*

Who do you think you are with these long list of demands? Oh let me guess, an entitled prick?? I hope every driver you meet 1 stars you.


----------



## RynoHawk

"15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response."

I think she was my rider last night. Her two male friends kept spitting out my windows and left trash in my back seat so I one stared them. Then the other female complained it was too hot and asked me to turn the A/C up. I explained that having the windows open when it's hot and muggy out (about 90F at 1am) negates the A/C effectiveness. I wonder who one stared me when I opened my app today.

I think I will refer to every rider I meet like this as a "lilCindy" from now on.


----------



## brianboru

RynoHawk said:


> I think she was my rider last night.


I wondered where she was. I have been driving around the Twin Cities in vain trying to get pinged by her. I thought she was avoiding me but I see she has just been down in Nashville.



RynoHawk said:


> I explained that having the windows open when it's hot and muggy out (about 90F at 1am) negates the A/C effectiveness.


What's wrong with your A/C? Maybe it needs a recharge.

On a happier note I did meet one of her sorority sisters this evening. She and a friend tried to get into my car with go cups. When I said no drinks in the car one of them said I was "f*cking weird". I don't know how she knows because this was the only time we have met and we haven't had sex yet.


----------



## RynoHawk

My A/C is fine, but it works more effectively with the windows closed on a hot and muggy night. I'm not gonna turn it up full blast for that.


----------



## PURPLEFAB

DRider85 said:


> This is an insane check list. But in the end, ratings don't get you paid. I was in Chicago last month. Taxi drivers don't talk to you. And they get paid. They just drive. And it got me thinking. That's a whole lot easier than playing this game where you have the same mindset as trying to get likes on social media. Taxi Drivers literally don't say a word. AND they get tips!
> 
> By the way since I came back, I stopped the gimmicks and chose to just shut up and drive like a taxi driver. Ratings haven't gone down. A lot easier than trying to put on a show.





DRider85 said:


> This is an insane check list. But in the end, ratings don't get you paid. I was in Chicago last month. Taxi drivers don't talk to you. And they get paid. They just drive. And it got me thinking. That's a whole lot easier than playing this game where you have the same mindset as trying to get likes on social media. Taxi Drivers literally don't say a word. AND they get tips!
> 
> By the way since I came back, I stopped the gimmicks and chose to just shut up and drive like a taxi driver. Ratings haven't gone down. A lot easier than trying to put on a show.


Sounds GOOD. I'm pretty much quiet too with PAX. I greet them by name, offer Cold water and candy, then only talk if PAX inniciat convo. I'm here to get PAX from point A to Point B safely and timely, n a Clean vehicle. Anything else ,if offered is pure GRAVEY and comes outta my wallet. I'm not here to be anyones (Pax)friend.


----------



## RynoHawk

I greet, confirm, ask how they're doing, and that's it. I let them set the pace of any conversation from there. Music at a low volume to fill awkward silence.


----------



## Knightjake

This thread is hilarious! Thank you Cindy and drivers for making me lol


----------



## Over/Uber

Yawn


----------



## Big Wig !!!

#34 GO FVCK YOURSELF

You are talking about peoples livelihood.


----------



## Ubernomics

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Lmmfao!!!! Keep your $3


----------



## Big Wig !!!

regularjoe said:


> sigh....Bless your heart (as we say here in the south).
> 
> Ha! Do you even have a DL? Having your legs at a comfortable distance makes it so we are able to push the gas and the brake... both important things to do to ensure that you get to your destination safely... Think about this for a moment


She a PAX, so she's too stupid to get a DL.


----------



## Driver2448

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Lil Cindy must be an Uber employee or the wife of Travis.


----------



## Driver2448

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


And I'm not looking in the rear view mirror at you. I'm checking the traffic behind my car and you're just in the field of view. How paranoid are you?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

Driver2448 said:


> And I'm not looking in the rear view mirror at you. I'm checking the traffic behind my car and you're just in the field of view. How paranoid are you?


So happy my rear view flips between mirror and rear facing camera so I never have to make eye contact with the backseat trash judging my performance while giving them a dirt cheap ride in my sweet ride.


----------



## R James

Driver2448 said:


> Lil Cindy must be an Uber employee or the wife of Travis.


Troll, I'm guessing.


----------



## melusine3

PURPLEFAB said:


> Sounds GOOD. I'm pretty much quiet too with PAX. I greet them by name, offer Cold water and candy, then only talk if PAX inniciat convo. I'm here to get PAX from point A to Point B safely and timely, n a Clean vehicle. Anything else ,if offered is pure GRAVEY and comes outta my wallet. I'm not here to be anyones (Pax)friend.


Are you still offering cold water? I'm asking for a friend.



Driver2448 said:


> And I'm not looking in the rear view mirror at you. I'm checking the traffic behind my car and you're just in the field of view. How paranoid are you?


It's the narcissist in her, you know, that generation.


----------



## whatprotection

PrestonT said:


> #1: If you get a ping in Minneapolis and the name is Cindy, let it ping out.


Yeah, what you said. I ran into a Cindy last night but he called himself Scott. His rating was 4.5 something, and now I know why. This sounds like a laundry list for a private chauffeur or private service. Those run about 250 an hour. I'm not throwing my back for some manicured cupcake who likes to overpack suitcases and watch men struggle with them. Pack light you'll be happier, and I won't laugh in your face while you wait for my 55 year old back to lift your overstuffed luggage. Most people have the common sense to make reasonable accomadations when asked, and I am too busy trying to get you safely and quickly from point a to point b.You admit treating men like meat, then complain about drivers watching you in the mirror.We call that the double standard, but you didn't invent it,you just live by it. It's a cheap ride, relax, text and be on your way you spoiled child

People like Cindy represent 3 to 6 % of riders whose expectations are out of touch with the demands and rewards on drivers.Lifting Cindy's suitcase in a job with no workman's comp is a trip to the poorhouse, without any help from Cindy, no tip and maybe no job. Here is my rating system as long as you don't try to eat your McDonald's or your pizza in my car if you don't threaten me directly or damage my car in some way you will get 5 stars. See how much easier it is to be a rider Cindy. You meet all of those standards and you didn't even have to study a list


----------



## whatprotection

Just to show how little I demand from riders to gain 5 star glory, even when people manifest an obvious attitude such as Cindy has so delightfully illustrated, I still rate them 5 star. This is rideshare, sharing a ride in my car, instead of asking a friend for a ride, or, gulp, paying and waiting for a taxi. Enjoy it for what it is, a fun way get around and meet people more thoroughly vetted than their customers, ahem

By the way, that actually is my beeswax. I haven't seen it since some fashion plate from Minneapolis stole it out of my Uber while I was waiting for her to get her steamer chest out of my trunk. I'd know it anywhere


----------



## Ubernomics

whatprotection said:


> Just to show how little I demand from riders to gain 5 star glory, even when people manifest an obvious attitude such as Cindy has so delightfully illustrated, I still rate them 5 star. This is rideshare, sharing a ride in my car, instead of asking a friend for a ride, or, gulp, paying and waiting for a taxi. Enjoy it for what it is, a fun way get around and meet people more thoroughly vetted than their customers, ahem
> 
> By the way, that actually is my beeswax. I haven't seen it since some fashion plate from Minneapolis stole it out of my Uber while I was waiting for her to get her steamer chest out of my trunk. I'd know it anywhere


Guppies lmmfao. 4 stars is good rider 5 stars is excellent rider. 3 Stars is a rider that avoids camaraderie altogether...everything else is self explanatory.

Same system we work on or less.


----------



## Aussie Uber

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


You make some good points however getting 5 from every rider is a big guarantee


----------



## melusine3

Ubernomics said:


> Guppies lmmfao. 4 stars is good rider 5 stars is excellent rider. 3 Stars is a rider that avoids camaraderie altogether...everything else is self explanatory.
> 
> Same system we work on or less.


I love Lyft's new "rate them later" option! With Uber, I tend to reflexively rate five stars immediately and then kick myself later. Plus, the option to leave a message about the rider as well. LOVE that.


----------



## Julescase

lilCindy said:


> As I stated. This kind of rating is not something I am proud of. I would change it if I could. I was an immature kid then.


And you're an immature, clueless troll now.



lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


I didn't read anything beyond the first ridiculous sentence, but I'll definitely return when I need a good laugh.


----------



## beantowncruiser

Flacco said:


> I have 3000 trips and 99% of the Pax are either civil, nice or very nice.
> 
> You are a true 1% and I do not mean rich.


No, but probably something that rhymes with rich.


----------



## daviceras

you forgot to say: "#34: you need only one hand to drive well... and I like foot massages"


----------



## RideshareSpectrum




----------



## Bazinga57

How would you suggest we keep the water cold? Install a fridge or something?


----------



## melusine3

Flacco said:


> My rider rating is much higher than LilCindy as I tip every trip. Mine is a 4.99. I got an Uber for my friends girlfriend and she did not tip so I lost my 5 stars.


Not to worry, really. A perfect 5 makes me think they're new and I pass them on to the next driver. Unless it's really slow.


----------



## Cklw

This thread is like the energizer bunny, it just won’t go away


----------



## RockinEZ

whatprotection said:


> Just to show how little I demand from riders to gain 5 star glory, even when people manifest an obvious attitude such as Cindy has so delightfully illustrated, I still rate them 5 star. This is rideshare, sharing a ride in my car, instead of asking a friend for a ride, or, gulp, paying and waiting for a taxi. Enjoy it for what it is, a fun way get around and meet people more thoroughly vetted than their customers, ahem
> 
> By the way, that actually is my beeswax. I haven't seen it since some fashion plate from Minneapolis stole it out of my Uber while I was waiting for her to get her steamer chest out of my trunk. I'd know it anywhere


No tip, no 5. In over 2000 trips I have had few tips. I give out a lot of 4s. Uber will not kick a pax for a low score, so it doesn't really matter what you score them..... You do know they watch their scores like it matters. Will I pick up a pax with a score of 3? Not if it is busy.


----------



## Anubis23

lilCindy said:


> I would just like say I've just received a death threat from dmented85 in my inbox.
> 
> Real nice.


HHAA! Hahaha! [email protected]!


----------



## Side Hustle

PrestonT said:


> ANYONE who asks for an aux cord doesn't plan on tipping. It comes with the demographic. I don't have an aux cord, even though I have one in my console.


100% correct


----------



## Side Hustle

lilCindy said:


> Btw, I've been out of school for two years.


 LMAO


----------



## Bob fox

Side Hustle said:


> 100% correct


I have noticed this exact thing also.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Them: "got an aux cord?"
Me: "what's an ox cord?"


----------



## Side Hustle

melusine3 said:


> I love Lyft's new "rate them later" option! With Uber, I tend to reflexively rate five stars immediately and then kick myself later. Plus, the option to leave a message about the rider as well. LOVE that.


100% agree. If Lyft pax down stars me, I give them a 3 or below so we never get paired again. Plus other drivers will notice the lower pax rating (hopefully) and avoid the same trouble. Riders, we only get $2.85 for a short ride, get real!


----------



## Side Hustle

RockinEZ said:


> Will I pick up a pax with a score of 3? Not if it is busy.


NEVER. How does a pax get to be a 3? Nightmare!


----------



## RockinEZ

You know in the early morning, PAX scores are less important. 
They probably earned that 3 while drunk. 
I don't get many drunks now that I am working 0400 till the surge dies around 0900 or 1000.


----------



## upyouruber

lilCindy said:


> As I stated. This kind of rating is not something I am proud of. I would change it if I could. I was an immature kid then.


What makes you think you are no longer immature? I was warned about you and now I completely understand


----------



## 404NofFound

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


You cannot be real. I wonder how much you get paid to post?


----------



## LAbDog65

I would have gotten a good laugh out of this except there are actually pax out there that expect all this. Several I would like to comment on. There are plenty more I disagree with however. 
#1 - Who is supposed to pay for all this bottled water? Uber sure won't. And keeping it cold? Where do I put the cooler? I drive Uber X and I do get 4 passengers sometimes. Oh, I guess I just keep stopping at convenience stores to be sure it is cold. If I put it in the trunk, where does the luggage and groceries go. 
#8 - not keeping driver's seat back. We are all different heights. We keep our seats where we feel most comfortable and can drive safely. 
#12 - So now I just run red lights to get to you on time. Have you ever heard of traffic.
#13 - I look in my rear view mirror to see what is behind me, not look at you. 
#19. I don't want pax spilling soda, etc. all over my car. If I do it, it is my fault. As for sipping water, etc. I may have been driving non-stop for several hours and will continue doing so. Now, I have to get dehydrated because your entitled back side cannot wait a few minutes to sip your drink. 
#20 - know the city. Am I expected to memorize the maps of every little town and village for the surrounding 60 or so miles. I can get a pickup in an area I know which take me 50 or so miles to an area I am not familiar with. Am I just expected to deadhead back when I can get some rides in the area to help with gas costs back. 
#28 - Now I am supposed to read minds. I can only go by what the address on the app says and the navigation system. 
#29 - I don't get paid for the first five minutes. After that it is very little. Be ready or I cancel. 

I think maybe your entitled primadonna self should spend the bucks and get a limo with a chauffeur on call.


----------



## dens

No matter what you do 1* is unavoidable. In the past, I got 1* plus 'Professionalism' negative feedback from the rider for coughing a couple of times on 45+ min ride.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430

lilCindy said:


> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


Given the fact that you are aware of such an incredibly lengthy list, why don't you drive yourself? Have you been asking for too much for an Aux cord? Please tell me if any of your previous rides with taxi or flight offer you such thing. You may not like our music, so do us!

I am one of the many drivers that only do Uber part time. Professional? May be you need a chauffeur.

You get what you pay for. If you had a chance to visit Houston, please let me know if you can get a taxi to respond within your 5 minute standard.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430

lilCindy said:


> 27. we riders are paying a lot more than you are actually receiving. That is why why tend to feel we deserve quality service.


Please share what kind of quality service you received with taxi. Their fares are way higher than Uber.


----------



## CnyLatina

lilCindy said:


> In a previous posting, several people misunderstood what I was saying and were accusing me of never giving out 5 stars. Many people kept asking me how to earn a 5 star. I am a regular uber rider, so I could probably give you some insight.
> 
> For starters, don't expect every rating to make sense or to be fair. When I was in college, my friends and I played a game where we would rate drivers based solely on their attractiveness. When we saw their profile pictures, we were already predicting what the rating was going to be. Nobody over 30 would ever get a 5 star. If somebody was bald or fat, they were out of luck. I am not boasting of this. This is something I did when I was immature, and I regret it now. And now my ratings are based solely on performance.
> 
> Here are some things that can help you get more stars and how to avoid the star deductions:
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is not an entitlement, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> 2. Be sure to greet your rider when the enter and bid them farewell when they leave.
> 3. Be sure to ask your rider how they'd like the heat setting. You don't know if they have been dancing all night in a club, or have been standing at a cold corner for ten minutes.
> 4. I do not expect anyone over 40 to have an Aux cord. I they do, they'll get greater rating. I DO expect everyone under 30 to have one though. They are considered standard equipment these days.
> 5. Do make sure your car is washed on the outside and is vacuumed on the inside.
> 6. If there are more than one passenger in the car. Be sure to engage them all equally in conversation.
> 7. If you see a passenger carrying a heavy bag from the airport, helping load it into the trunk can certainly help with added stars. Just popping the trunk can help lose them. Remember, this can help ensure they don't damage your trunk also.
> 8. Be sure your driver's seat is not pushed to far back. Especially if you have more than one rider.
> 9. There is a fine line between being friendly and flirting. Be careful not to cross that line. Especially if you are old enough to be my dad.
> 10. Be sure to dress clean and for god's sake, shower and wear deodorant!
> 11. If you had another rider that smelled bad before me, please be sure to open your windows and air out your car thoroughly before you pick me up.
> 12. If the Uber app says you are 5 minutes away, I do not think it is unreasonable to expect to be picked up within 10 minutes. Anything over 5 minutes late at pick up spot is unacceptable.
> 13. Do not keep looking in the rearview window at me.
> 14. Opening doors for me are not required, but they can certainly contribute towards 5 stars.
> 15. 5 for 5. Riders like me wait to see how our rating is effected after we are dropped off. If we see our ratings go down, we will certainly rate low in response. If we see our ratings go up, we most certainly will be apt to rate higher in response also.
> 16. Do not be creepy! This is something hard to put in words by what I mean by this, but every woman out there will no exactly what I mean by this. So please do not do weird things about like talk to yourself, or have other weird quirks.
> 17. Asking me if I'd like to charge my phone can certainly help contribute to higher ratings.
> 18. Yes, I know it is your car, but it is my ears, and I'm paying for the trip. Please keep your music down or ask me what I'd like to listen to.
> 19. You don't want your riders to eat or drink if front of you. Please don't sip your cup of coffee in front of my likewise.
> 20. Know the city and use common sense. If your GPS wants you to make a 2 mile loop to turn around, use your own brain and just do a U turn on that street.
> 21. Don't text me or call me the moment you arrive at a location. I've already been notified by Uber.
> 22. Please pick me up at the spot that I specify. Don't make me walk a block to get to you.
> 23. Handing out anything other than cold bottled water looks pathetic. I'm not impressed by your breath mints.
> 24. Don't talk about other passengers negatively to me. It makes me wonder if you are going to talk about me next.
> 25. Don't make phone calls to your next rider or to friends. It is unprofessional.
> 26. I want to think of you as my professional driver. Please keep your boundaries professional.
> 27. Every passenger is unique. If one this is ok, for one rider, it may not be for the next. Be sure to find out.
> 28. When you arrive to a ping location. Take the time to find your rider. Don't just sit there and cancel after 3 minutes. It could be your system took you to the wrong location.
> 29. If your customer still has not come out within minutes. Please call before leaving. There may be a very good reason why they have not arrived yet.
> 30. Remember, your clients are real people with real lives also. Please don't look at them just as cargo you are shipping or tipping machines.
> 31. Please do not mention how much tips you got from the last person. It is usually considered poor manners to discuss money and income with strangers. Especially someone you just hired
> 32. You should learn to read body language. You could know what your rider needs, just by paying attention to this. (btw. another UP member, a man, came up with this point. Not me)
> 33. Get a phone stand and keep both of your hands on the wheel!
> 
> Yes, this is a long list, but every single one of these suggestions are very simple to do. If you follow my advice, I guarantee you five star ratings from every rider.


I know this was posted a little over a year ago. Just joined and I must say this is hilarious to me. It's not easy to make me laugh. I like what you mentioned for number 30. I've actually asked Uber to never pair me with a few drivers who couldn't even speak. Gave then 1 stars and didn't tip. The dozens of other drivers were fine. Almost at nearly 40 rides and didn't care for 3. When I get a vibe (wrong or not) that someone can barely speak or like they're doing ME a favor and are rude and can't speak I never ride with them again. I just get Uber to block or cancel until they get a clue. They won't get a dime or tip from me once I have my mind set. I can't even keep track of that many things on a ride because I'm pretty simple and low maintenance but it's always entertaining to hear from other passengers and drivers. Oh the joys and drama of Uber.


----------



## CnyLatina

Also I forgot to add I agree with some of the Uber drivers who said passengers don’t like when you ask questions. I mean the safe zone is “How was your day?” Or “Have you tried so and so?” like if they know you are on the way to a restaurant. The wrong ? can rub passengers the wrong way such as “you don’t have a car?” or “why this one when another one is closer?” That’s not really any of your business or a question you want to ask someone you are providing a service to. Like today I had every intent of tipping my driver 30% but instead gave them 20% because I was already going through some shit and the last thing I wanted to be asked is why I chose one location over the other. I mean the driver was good and 20% is not bad on a $19 ride but questions are a touchy area. Doesn’t mean we are rude or anything. I typically tip 15%, 20%, 30%, or 40%. The only time I do 40% is if it’s a regular driver or one that really blows my mind away short or long trip. I typically do 20% and 30% the most. There’s only 2 drivers I never tipped. They were rude. I’m the same way at restaurants to. In mywhole life I probably didn’t tip waitresses a few times who were rude, not attentive, or tried to get over on me.


----------



## CnyLatina

Sooo I think most of the list is outrageous but I do agree with Cindy that if you lower my rating I’ll lower yours. Basically that’s like saying f- u to me, and I’ll return the favor. They should think about that before they give a low rating for NO REASON. Especially when they get tipped and the rider is silent the whole time not bothering them or destroying their car. Some say well the driver can get deactivated if they get a low score. Ok. Then if they are concerned about that then don’t give a low score for no reason because many passengers can figure out who did and will return the favor. God forbid if I tipped you nearly 30%. Let’s say i gave you a 4/5 I am pulling up my email receipt and changing your rating to a 1. It’s not being childish it’s just the way it is.


----------



## merryon2nd

CnyLatina said:


> They should think about that before they give a low rating for NO REASON.





CnyLatina said:


> It's not being childish it's just the way it is.


Lol, no. If you got a 1* from me, you probably earned it somehow. I may be a harda$$, but I'm a fair harda$$. I don't give out 1* unless I feel truly disrespected, if you damaged my car, or if you came off as an entitled prick that acted like I owed you something. If I gave you a 1* because you earned it, and you gave me a 1* in retaliation, that does indeed make you a childish imp.


----------



## Rushmanyyz

CnyLatina said:


> I know this was posted a little over a year ago. Just joined and I must say this is hilarious to me. It's not easy to make me laugh. I like what you mentioned for number 30. I've actually asked Uber to never pair me with a few drivers who couldn't even speak. Gave then 1 stars and didn't tip. The dozens of other drivers were fine. Almost at nearly 40 rides and didn't care for 3. When I get a vibe (wrong or not) that someone can barely speak or like they're doing ME a favor and are rude and can't speak I never ride with them again. I just get Uber to block or cancel until they get a clue. They won't get a dime or tip from me once I have my mind set. I can't even keep track of that many things on a ride because I'm pretty simple and low maintenance but it's always entertaining to hear from other passengers and drivers. Oh the joys and drama of Uber.


If you rate someone a 3 or lower, it auto unpairs you. There's no reason to contact Uber. They just assure you that the 1 you gave them, means you won't be paired. They didn't do anything.



merryon2nd said:


> Lol, no. If you got a 1* from me, you probably earned it somehow. I may be a harda$$, but I'm a fair harda$$. I don't give out 1* unless I feel truly disrespected, if you damaged my car, or if you came off as an entitled prick that acted like I owed you something. If I gave you a 1* because you earned it, and you gave me a 1* in retaliation, that does indeed make you a childish imp.


Oh, also, if you rate people lower than 5, disproportionate to your local community, your ratings will be expunged. I've actually seen this occur on my driver record. I lost a 1 star.

It confused me at first, spent the better part of a day wondering how the math worked for me to lose a rated trip, one that was lower than 5, and still have my rating average unchanged. Then I remembered the riders get their ratings removed if they abuse the system and the maths all worked out. OCD be praised.


----------



## Cklw

Rushmanyyz said:


> If you rate someone a 3 or lower, it auto unpairs you. There's no reason to contact Uber. They just assure you that the 1 you gave them, means you won't be paired. They didn't do anything.
> 
> Oh, also, if you rate people lower than 5, disproportionate to your local community, your ratings will be expunged. I've actually seen this occur on my driver record. I lost a 1 star.
> 
> It confused me at first, spent the better part of a day wondering how the math worked for me to lose a rated trip, one that was lower than 5, and still have my rating average unchanged. Then I remembered the riders get their ratings removed if they abuse the system and the maths all worked out. OCD be praised.


Only Lyft will automatically unpair you if you rate 3 or less. Uber you have to contact


----------



## Rushmanyyz

Cklw said:


> Only Lyft will automatically unpair you if you rate 3 or less. Uber you have to contact


It may depend on the market, I can change rider ratings as an example, but I assure you that setting a 3 or less unpairs you. I've asked.

Granted, something could have changed, but I doubt it. I have only anecdotal evidence, so I won't argue emphatically.


----------



## Driver2448

Are people still giving this troll attention? Let the thread die.


----------

